# Renal failure - my dex :(



## dwerten

Has anyone had a dog with this on here?

I am beside myself as I took my dex in to internal medicine today and his blood work is showing severe renal failure. 

The bun is 180, creatinine 7.6 

IMS is doing ultrasound to see what is causing this as they are not sure what is the cause right now. 

I am freaking out. I cannot lose my Dexter. I almost lost him 5 years ago from pancreatitis. 

There are no kidney dialysis places near me ims told me if they cannot turn this around or find the cause. 

If anyone can help me I would greatly appreciate any information on their experience with this 

Dex will be 7 on January 25th. 

He means the world to me  Please pray for him. I am so scared


----------



## mysugarbears

I don't have any information, but i will be keeping Dex in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## The A Team

I can't believe this is happening to your Dex!!!!! I pray he recovers.....


----------



## Johita

Oh no, I'm so sorry, I don't have any information, but I wish I did as you have been a great help to me. However, I will pray for Dex and hope that everything turns out okay for him. <<hugs>>


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry!!! I am praying hard for Dexter! I'm sorry I don't have any info for you but definitely sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## dwerten

Thanks so much. I am just so devastated right now and trying to think clearly. I know he is in the best hands but i still cannot help but try to gather as much info as I can Once i get the ultrasound results I will consult with a nephrologist in New York to make sure I try everything. I just hope I can get the help to save him again

I just do not understand why this is happening. I try to do all the right things and not sure why this is happening. I feel so helpless. 

I just cannot lose him  I would do anything to help my dogs.


----------



## edelweiss

dwerten said:


> Thanks so much. I am just so devastated right now and trying to think clearly. I know he is in the best hands but i still cannot help but try to gather as much info as I can Once i get the ultrasound results I will consult with a nephrologist in New York to make sure I try everything. I just hope I can get the help to save him again
> 
> I just do not understand why this is happening. I try to do all the right things and not sure why this is happening. I feel so helpless.
> 
> I just cannot lose him  I would do anything to help my dogs.


Please don't blame yourself---some dogs are more inclined toward kidney issues. Acute renal failure is reversible if treated in time. The doctor will tell you what he is doing & what you can do---I think fluids play an important part in the process & you can also do that at home if they teach you how, easily. A low protein diet will also probably be necessary. Try to stay optimistic! 
Did the doctor think the earlier bout w/ pancreatitis was part of the equation. He is pretty young for AR failure.
Praying here---please keep us updated!:wub:


----------



## jerricks

my heart is breaking for you, I feel the same about Kruze, I do have a suggestion, Purdue University in Indiana has a wonderful vet school, that may be a place to start, I dont know how far you are but it might be worth a call, good luck, you and Dex are in my thougts and prayers!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Deb -- I can feel your pain and want to jump through the computer to give you a hug.

I have had a little experience with renal failure and it is one of the few genetic diseases that is prevelent in Lhasas and Shih Tzus. The Natl Lhasa club donated a lot of money for research on this in order to help wipe it out of the breed.

I had one Lhasa that did end up with renal failure -- but she was over 12 when this happened. We changed her diet and she couldn't have ANY PROTEIN at all. She lived another 2 1/2 years.

One of my close Shih Tzu breeder friends has had this happen a number of times -- usually with young adults (between 1-2) years of age. It is genetic. The few that she has had that had this have had to change their diets -- prescription diet with no or very low protein. I remember 3 that she's had with this problem. 2 did not survive more than about a year and the other lived to be in her teens. 

Normally changing the food seems to be the key. And at the beginning giving fluids Sub-q is often required.

Please keep us posted on what you find out. I'm sending lots of prayers your way. 

(I might have some of the research info that the Lhasa group did. I'll look when I get home. If I do, I'll scan it and email to you. )


----------



## dwerten

edelweiss said:


> Please don't blame yourself---some dogs are more inclined toward kidney issues. Acute renal failure is reversible if treated in time. The doctor will tell you what he is doing & what you can do---I think fluids play an important part in the process & you can also do that at home if they teach you how, easily. A low protein diet will also probably be necessary. Try to stay optimistic!
> Did the doctor think the earlier bout w/ pancreatitis was part of the equation. He is pretty young for AR failure.
> Praying here---please keep us updated!:wub:


he is on low protein diet of 8% now and why i am so baffled by this  She did not seem to think the two were related. She said lepto can cause this but my dogs are on wee wee pads and are mostly in doors and no wild life in our backyard. She said tumors and kidney stones can cause this as well. They are trying to find out why his numbers are so high. The ultrasound should give the answers she thought and if not then i am going to have her xray for sure. I just need to know what caused it. He is a poop eater and she said that can cause it too which I never knew. She said some dogs are just susceptible to this. 

I noticed him drinking alot and peeing alot as he goes on wee wee pads so he is never restricted. I scheduled a vet appt because of it then he got sick so rushed him in today to internal medicine as they have the spec cpli test there for pancreas and my vet does not. I am so glad i took him there instead of vet since it is so serious. 

I am so sick to my stomach and have the worst headache. I just cannot believe this is happening.

On top of it all my dh lost his job last week and my parents are moving 2 1/2 hrs away who have lived right down the street from us and help us with the dogs. They retired and cannot afford to live here anymore. I feel like my life is spinning out of control right now


----------



## Silkmalteselover

:grouphug: Deb HUGS to you and your precious Dex. rayer:


----------



## dwerten

jerricks said:


> my heart is breaking for you, I feel the same about Kruze, I do have a suggestion, Purdue University in Indiana has a wonderful vet school, that may be a place to start, I dont know how far you are but it might be worth a call, good luck, you and Dex are in my thougts and prayers!!


Thanks I am in california  I plan to consult a nephrologist in New York once i have the ultrasound results back as I will try everything to make him better if I can. I just hope I can


----------



## uniquelovdolce

im so so sorry u r going thru this n i have no way of helping but i can definitely pray for ur baby..


----------



## dwerten

Lacie's Mom said:


> Deb -- I can feel your pain and want to jump through the computer to give you a hug.
> 
> I have had a little experience with renal failure and it is one of the few genetic diseases that is prevelent in Lhasas and Shih Tzus. The Natl Lhasa club donated a lot of money for research on this in order to help wipe it out of the breed.
> 
> I had one Lhasa that did end up with renal failure -- but she was over 12 when this happened. We changed her diet and she couldn't have ANY PROTEIN at all. She lived another 2 1/2 years.
> 
> One of my close Shih Tzu breeder friends has had this happen a number of times -- usually with young adults (between 1-2) years of age. It is genetic. The few that she has had that had this have had to change their diets -- prescription diet with no or very low protein. I remember 3 that she's had with this problem. 2 did not survive more than about a year and the other lived to be in her teens.
> 
> Normally changing the food seems to be the key. And at the beginning giving fluids Sub-q is often required.
> 
> Please keep us posted on what you find out. I'm sending lots of prayers your way.
> 
> (I might have some of the research info that the Lhasa group did. I'll look when I get home. If I do, I'll scan it and email to you. )


thanks so much. I called my client who is a cat doctor as cats have alot of renal issues and she is also familiar with dogs as well. 

I am glad you brought this to my attention as demi is from a lhasa rescue so I will email her as well to see if she has experience with any of her rescues on this. 

I just do not know what food he could eat if it is not a tumor or a kidney stone as he is on low protein for pancreas now and low fat. I have fresh water for him 3-4 times a day. I have done everything to make sure my dogs are healthy. 

I feel like some how I failed him


----------



## edelweiss

Deb, where are you in Cali? Have you thought of the Vet. Hospital at Davis? It was once recommended to me for our little Bishcon/maltese mix that had cancer. I did not go there so can't speak from a personal history but I was told it is very good. 
Take a deep breath sweetie----you need to be strong for your little Dex!


----------



## Tina




----------



## dwerten

edelweiss said:


> Deb, where are you in Cali? Have you thought of the Vet. Hospital at Davis? It was once recommended to me for our little Bishcon/maltese mix that had cancer. I did not go there so can't speak from a personal history but I was told it is very good.
> Take a deep breath sweetie----you need to be strong for your little Dex!


they are 8 hrs away from us  or they could do the kidney dialysis


----------



## Snowbody

I'm so sorry to hear this about Dex. I don't have any medical info to give you but am sending thoughts and prayers to you and Dex. What a rough start of the new year. These things often come in three's so hoping your luck will turn. Let us know what the ultrasound says.:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss

So are you in northern Cali?


----------



## jmm

Dialysis is typically only helpful if a dog has acute real failure and the underlying cause is reversible. It is not a long term solution like it is for people. Pyelonephritis, lepto, and tick borne disease are some common causes of real failure in younger dogs. Prognosis depends on how much damage has been done.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Deb, I'm sooo sorry to hear this!


----------



## Maglily

How awful, I'm so sorry about Dex. I don't know anything to help either but I'll pray for him.


----------



## cometgrrl

I'm so sorry to hear about Dexter! I hope he gets better!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Deb, my heart goes out to you. I can only imagine how scared and helpless you must feel at the moment. Hopefully, the doctors will be able to find out what is causing the problem and treat Dex.

I'm also sorry that your husband lost his job and that your parents are moving further away. You are enduring so much at the same time. 

I will keep you and Dex in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs, Deb.


----------



## dwerten

jmm said:


> Dialysis is typically only helpful if a dog has acute real failure and the underlying cause is reversible. It is not a long term solution like it is for people. Pyelonephritis, lepto, and tick borne disease are some common causes of real failure in younger dogs. Prognosis depends on how much damage has been done.


thanks jmm was going to email you. I just got off the phone with them and one kidney is smaller than other indicating this is not something I could have noticed but it is chronic. 

They are sending out for lepto titer, testing urine for infection but his urine is not concentrated on free catch. 

They have him on fluids, famotidine, sulcrulfate, cerenia, ampicillin and baytril. 

They said there are no stones and no cancer 

they said with numbers this high he is at less than 25%kidney function 

If he does not turn around and it is not infection then we have to talk about quality of life for him. 

My head is spinning jackie so any insight to this i would appreciate  

I really do not think this is lepto related and he has never had a tick. My dogs are indoors on wee wee pads most of the time as after i almost lost him before I became paranoid as he got sick after a walk years ago so I was so scared.


----------



## KAG

Aww, sweet Deb. My heart and prayers are with you and Dex. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## puppy lover

Deb, I am sorry to hear this about Rex. Sending you both love and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## lori

I am so sorry to hear this! I have no info for you but I am sending you lots of prayers for Dex!! My heart is breaking for you. :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom

Sending you lots of hugs and prayers ! :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison

Oh sweetie,I'm so sorry,I'll keep Dex and you in my prayers.... Hopefully they can do something for his kidney function.
I know I'd be devistated to loose any of my babies.

Amber had a terrible UTI and kidney infection,it took her over two weeks before she showed real improvement, but she finally came around after she was on antibiotics and meds for function. Still took a while to be back to her old self.
Scared the BZeezus out of me. Amber was peeing little pees frequently but at first no pain,then she started to walk humped.. They thought it started from pee whicking back up the fur about the pee area...you know where it comes out at the "rosebud" as we call it. So I trim the hairs shorter now and I wipe her after peeing...just in case...

Just keep his comfortable,lots of water. Do they have a special diet for him?

I wish I could hug you and Dex right now. Keep us posted and let us know. My fluffs send lots of hugs and kissies!


----------



## poochie2

This is so sad and you are going through a very rough time but you are a wonderful and caring mom and you are doing everything right. I hope Dex recovers .


----------



## HaleysMom

Deb, you and precious Dex are in my positive thoughts and prayers. I know you are so scared right now but we are here for you! (((((BIG HUGS)))))


----------



## Rocky's Mom

dwerten said:


> Thanks so much. I am just so devastated right now and trying to think clearly. I know he is in the best hands but i still cannot help but try to gather as much info as I can Once i get the ultrasound results I will consult with a nephrologist in New York to make sure I try everything. I just hope I can get the help to save him again
> 
> I just do not understand why this is happening. I try to do all the right things and not sure why this is happening. I feel so helpless.
> 
> I just cannot lose him  I would do anything to help my dogs.


Prayers are powerful and we can all pray for Dex...I am so sorry this is happening. I cannot imagine how worried you are...hang in there..sorry I am no help.


----------



## dwerten

michellerobison said:


> Oh sweetie,I'm so sorry,I'll keep Dex and you in my prayers.... Hopefully they can do something for his kidney function.
> I know I'd be devistated to loose any of my babies.
> 
> Amber had a terrible UTI and kidney infection,it took her over two weeks before she showed real improvement, but she finally came around after she was on antibiotics and meds for function. Still took a while to be back to her old self.
> Scared the BZeezus out of me. Amber was peeing little pees frequently but at first no pain,then she started to walk humped.. They thought it started from pee whicking back up the fur about the pee area...you know where it comes out at the "rosebud" as we call it. So I trim the hairs shorter now and I wipe her after peeing...just in case...
> 
> Just keep his comfortable,lots of water. Do they have a special diet for him?
> 
> I wish I could hug you and Dex right now. Keep us posted and let us know. My fluffs send lots of hugs and kissies!


thanks so much everyone. I am on k9kidneys group and they have been sending me some info. They said some dogs turnaround and not to lose hope so I am hanging on to that. 

He is on iv fluids at specialty hospital so I feel he is in the best hands that he can be in right now. 

I miss him tonight as he always lays his little head next to mine on the pillow at night. He is such a sweet boy. I miss him so much and the house feels so sad without him. 

Demi was barking non-stop the last couple days and now she is not barking anymore. It is so wierd but I think she was trying to tell us he was really sick this time. I know it sounds odd but 5 1/2 years ago I had an animal communicator come out to help with dd and she picked up demi first and she said demi told her dex gets sick when he smells his food. At the time I was putting flaxseed one day, dermacaps the next and fish oil the next. She told me to stop doing that as dex was feeling sick. 6 mos later dex had pancreatitis and I had stopped the oils immediately when she told me. I found it odd once again she was speaking for dex by her behavior. DH and I could not figure out why she would not stop barking now we know and she has been quiet all night tonight.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Dex is now, and has always been, in my prayers.

God bless both of you. I am now praying like crazy.

Please know we love you.

Deb, Jops, Franks, LBB, Tommy, Raul, Coby, and Johnny


----------



## dwerten

3Maltmom said:


> Dex is now, and has always been, in my prayers.
> 
> God bless both of you. I am now praying like crazy.
> 
> Please know we love you.
> 
> Deb, Jops, Franks, LBB, Tommy, Raul, Coby, and Johnny


Thanks Deb I am just so devastated. I cannot sleep, eat or stop crying  He is just too young. He will just be 7 years old  

I just do not understand why this is happening as I am so careful with everything.


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> Thanks Deb I am just so devastated. I cannot sleep, eat or stop crying  He is just too young. He will just be 7 years old
> 
> I just do not understand why this is happening as I am so careful with everything.


My heart and prayers are with you, more than you know.

Much love to you.


----------



## maggieh

I'm so sorry you are going through this. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Katkoota

oh i am so very sorry to read this 

I really pray that find the cause and that it isn't too serious and can be resolved soon, for precious little Dexter

hugs
Kat


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Dex and you are in my prayers.


----------



## cyndrae

Oh Deb I am so sorry Dex is going through this. My memory is not very good but I am thinking Dex is the little rapper dud from the video. My heart is breaking and I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## aprilb

I'm so sorry about Dex. You are a wonderful mom. Unfortunately, things can still happen despite our best efforts. My husband and I both have lost jobs before so we know the stress involved with this. I am praying for all of you.:grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Poor little guy, he's in my prayers & thoughts.


----------



## dwerten

The ims just called and his numbers went down a little but still really high 


bun went from 180 to 175 and normal is 25

creatinine was 7.6 and down to 6.7 

phosphorous was 20 and down to 18.3

potassium was 6.8 and now 6.1

his TP was 8.7 forgot to get that value today and his CA was 13.1 and forgot to get that today as well

urinalysis thus far is still not showing any infection but culture will be more indicative they said which will take 72 hrs. 

He is not stressed and acting peaceful. We are taking down his bed, favorite toy and a tshirt with our scent on it to be with him. 

I just cannot stop crying and do not want to cry when i see him and upset him.

Please keep my little guy in your prayers


----------



## uniquelovdolce

what a sweet pic . at least the numbers are going down , never underestimate the power of prayer we r all praying , and honey u have not failed ur baby , sometimes things happen and we dont know how or why...hugs 
im praying that he gets better soon .


----------



## malteseboy22

Oh Deb, sorry this is happening to Dex. Good sign the numbers are going down. I will keep him in my prayers. Yes try not to cry in front of Dex, I know Max goes crazy when he sees me cry. Just be happy to see him and he will get better as he will see you bring him comfort with his bed and stuff. Thinking of you and Dex and keep us posted. Kisses from Lynda and Maximillian xxoo


----------



## Cosy

Dex and you are in my prayers, Deb. Think positive!


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - it is good to hear the numbers are headed in the right direction. I hope you get some answers. I love that picture of Dex. I'm sending tons of prayers from myself and Tyler.


----------



## silverhaven

I am so sorry :grouphug: good to hear the numbers are going down, but I am sure you are wanting to get to the bottom of this ASAP. So scary, I totally understand how upset you must feel.


----------



## michellerobison

Glad to see the numbers are going down,let's keep praying they keep going that way. He's one tough little dude! I'm praying for him!

I wish I could do more. Give him hugs and kissies from the fluffs for me!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

So sorry about this serious concern for little Dex!! Be assured the prayers are going out that this can all be turned around!
It seems to me the upward numbers likely happened over time so maybe it will just take time for them to go further downward. The fact that they already have seems like a good sign!
Don't beat yourself up..it's obvious you take wonderful care of your 'babies"... and you know in your heart you've done all within your power to see to that. sometime stuff happens that is beyond our control.
Keep us updated will you?


----------



## dwerten

thanks so much

I just talked to my parents vet who use to be our vet as my parents dog was in the hospital with similar symptoms and he said no way it is same as bears kidney values were normal. 

He said those numbers are really bad  He told me to spend as much time with Dex as I can 

ims just called they are going to check his cortisol levels for addisons as they want to rule out this is not addisons causing this


----------



## harrysmom

Sending prayer, good thoughts, and hugs your way.rayer:rayer:


----------



## Lindy

I will pray for both Dex and you. God Bless.


----------



## mfa

i am so very sorry and sad to hear that little Dex is going though this.
you and Dex are in my thoughts and prayers, please keep us updated.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## pammy4501

Debbie!! Just reading this! I am sooo sorry you are going through this with little Dex! You might try calling Animal Speicalty Group in Glendale where my wonderful Dr. Sullivan is. They may have a renal expert. If I can do anything for you, call me. I am pm'ing you my number. I can sit the other kids if you need it.
{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Moxie'smom

We're sending good wishes your way for Dex to get better.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

OH what sweet pics of him....try not to worry Mommy...you are doing the best you can...good idea to bring him his bed and things from you. Give him a hug from me and Rocky.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss

Just checking in Deb to see if there is any new news. I am sure you must not have slept much last night. Did Dex react when you came to bring the stuff? Were you able to hold it together? 
Life gets complicated sometimes and this is certainly one of those for you. Poor DH must be down too w/losing his job. Praying for something good to happen today.
Kisses from sandi & kitzi to little Dex---cute picture BTW!


----------



## chichi

Sending hugs and prayers to you and Dex.


----------



## bellapuppy

Sending prayers and hugs for you and Dex. Please keep us posted.


----------



## SammieMom

Hello Deb, 
I am so sorry to hear this. I know it's is really tough after you've worked so hard. I want to tell you when I first joined SM, you were one of the first people I talked with about Sammie. I must tell you how impressed I was with all your knowledge and all the time you spend to help your babies and pass on to us as well. You are the best Mommy. You must believe this now. I will be praying.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Checking in for further news. Praying for Dex and you and sending hugs.


----------



## MaryH

Deb, many prayers being said for all of you and sending thoughts of comfort your way.


----------



## dwerten

pammy4501 said:


> Debbie!! Just reading this! I am sooo sorry you are going through this with little Dex! You might try calling Animal Speicalty Group in Glendale where my wonderful Dr. Sullivan is. They may have a renal expert. If I can do anything for you, call me. I am pm'ing you my number. I can sit the other kids if you need it.
> {{{HUGS}}}


Thanks so much everyone and thanks Pam. They told me the closest nephrologist and dialysis is in san diego or ucdavis but I will call and check for sure as I know they have helped you so much with your baby. My friend sees a nephrologist in new york for her dog. I just wanted to get all the blood work first and rule out everything possible while numbers are going down. Tomorrow is the big day they said as that will give them a better idea as they cannot give prognosis as of yet. His age, body structure and the fact that numbers are declining are all good indicators he may be able to fight this. I am going to give him every chance and the best care I can possibly give him. 

we went to see him tonight and he is in the same condo he was in 5 years ago and he is being treated like a king. Everyone came up and said how he is such a good little boy. He is not panting or stressing just looks sad and lethargic. He is not in any pain and i held him while they gave him his meds. He fell asleep in my arms. I was strong as wanted to cry but held it in. 

He has the two best ims I could ask for as they took care of him 5 years ago and both gave me a hug and they feel so bad he is sick again. They cannot believe it as he is so young. The nurses are so caring and loving. he has a warm cozy blankie and i brought his bed. I hated to leave him as he looked so sad. 

Please keep praying tomorrow the numbers will drop further. I just want to get the numbers down so he can come home on subq's and we an get him better.


----------



## dwerten

Sammie said:


> Hello Deb,
> I am so sorry to hear this. I know it's is really tough after you've worked so hard. I want to tell you when I first joined SM, you were one of the first people I talked with about Sammie. I must tell you how impressed I was with all your knowledge and all the time you spend to help your babies and pass on to us as well. You are the best Mommy. You must believe this now. I will be praying.


thank you so much that means alot. I just wish I knew more about renal failure  I am trying to learn as much as i can to understand how this could have happened. He is on low protein diet so I never thought he could ever get kidney disease


----------



## HaleysMom

Thank you Deb for the update on precious Dex. I'm praying very hard for him and I am keeping him in my positive thoughts(((((BIG HUGS)))))


----------



## Snowbody

Debbie - you are so lucky that the care he's giving is so good. As bad as things are at least you know Dex is getting a lot of loving. I know this is so hard on you and you've given so many SM members so much medical info, especially when I first joined. I hope he keeps improving and you find out what's going on and why. You're such a great mom to your kids. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - you are so lucky that the care he's giving is so good. As bad as things are at least you know Dex is getting a lot of loving. I know this is so hard on you and you've given so many SM members so much medical info, especially when I first joined. I hope he keeps improving and you find out what's going on and why. You're such a great mom to your kids. :grouphug:


thanks so much. I always tried to help as I knew how it felt when dex was so sick and never wanted anyone to feel alone or without information to possibly help their baby. 

I forgot to post these numbers on blood work that were off too 

LYMF L .9 AND NORMAL 1.2
HCT H 59.5 NORMAL 55
RBC H 9.79 NORMAL 8.5
HGB H 22.2 AND NORMAL 18.0

Anyone have insight on these?


----------



## njdrake

I'm so sorry to read this and I'll be praying your little Dex will be alright. I can only imagine how heartbroken you are. I really believe if anyone can pull off a miracle for Dex its you. I know how much you love your dogs and you show your love for Dex in your posting. I wish I could give you a hug.
I hope the next update has some good news in it. 
The girls and I send hugs and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten

njdrake said:


> I'm so sorry to read this and I'll be praying your little Dex will be alright. I can only imagine how heartbroken you are. I really believe if anyone can pull off a miracle for Dex its you. I know how much you love your dogs and you show your love for Dex in your posting. I wish I could give you a hug.
> I hope the next update has some good news in it.
> The girls and I send hugs and prayers. :grouphug:


thanks so much 

My mind is doing over time right now. I just called and had the inhouse labs from today sent to me and the labs from the lab yesterday sent to me. 

I asked can lupus cause this as he has this crusty nose thing that i kept asking vet about and they kept saying dry nose. Well I found out there is a SLE blood test that can be run for a lupus that can affect the kidneys so will have this run as they pull blood daily for inhouse results so if need be they can send some out. His T4 was .20 which they said can happen when dogs are real sick. I really wanted the full panel done though as T4 does not mean much but normal 1.0-4.0 and he was .20 

ok now that i have the lab results from yesterday from lab not inhouse here is the latest 

RBC 9.6 HIGH
HGB 21.5 HIGH 
HCT 63 HIGH
MONOCYTES 873 HIGH 
PLATELET COUNT 169 LOW
TOTAL PROTEIN 8.1 HIGH
GLOBULIN 4.0 HIGH 
BUN 179 HIGH
CREATININE 8.0 HIGH
PHOSPHORUS 19.9 HIGH 
CALCIUM 12.6 HIGH
MAGNESIUM 3.5 HIGH 
SODIUM 133 LOW 
POTASSIUM 7.3 HIGH
NA/K RATIO 18 LOW
CHLORIDE 84 LOW

URINALYSIS BY CYSTO

PROTEIN TRACE HIGH
OCCULT BLOOD 2+ HIGH

ANNION GAP 
BICARBONATE 11 LOW
ANION GAP 45 HIGH

CARBON DIOXIDE 
BICARBONATE 11 LOW


----------



## dwerten

I think this may be the cause - going to talk to ims tomorrow  

Systemic Lupus Erythematous

here is his nose


----------



## dwerten

more info 

*Systemic lupus erythematosis*

The classic example of a multi-systemic autoimmune disease is systemic lupus erythematosis (SLE), also known as lupus. Often called the "great imitator, lupus can mimic nearly any other disease state. The signs of SLE may be acute (sudden onset) or chronic and are usually cyclic. A fluctuating fever that does not respond to antibiotics is one of the hallmark signs, as is a stiff gait or shifting lameness (polyarthritis, see below). Other signs may include a hemolytic anemia or thrombocytopenia, leukopenia (a low white blood count), or a symmetrical dermatitis, especially over the bridge of the nose ("butterfly lesion,").
Two other organ systems may be affected by SLE. Polymyositis, an inflammation of multiple muscle groups, causes gait abnormalities, muscle wasting, fever, and pain as well as the attitude changes one expects from a dog that hurts. A similar inflammation of the glomerulus, the functional unit of the kidney, produces a condition termed glomerulonephritis. This leads to protein loss in the urine and eventual renal (kidney) failure.
As when diagnosing similar diseases, a CBC (complete blood count), serum chemistry analysis, and urinalysis are starting points. The antinuclear antibody test (ANA) has become the definitive test for diagnosing SLE. It more consistently diagnoses positive cases than older tests and is less affected by time and steroid therapy. This test requires only a few milliliters of serum, which is sent to a veterinary laboratory specializing in animal assays.
Therapy is based on the anti-inflammatory and immunosuppressive effects of corticosteroids or the more potent Cytoxan and Imuran, discussed in the January issue. However, because of the wide-ranging effects of lupus, other supportive therapy tailored for the individual case may be required. Antibiotic therapy is important for those dogs with infections due to low white cell counts and immunosuppressive therapy. Support for the dog with renal dysfunction may include fluid therapy and a low protein diet. 
The prognosis for patients with SLE is guarded, especially when complicated by kidney disorder. Severe, generalized infections of the kidney (pyelonephritis), joints (septic arthritis), or bloodstream (septicemia) are usually non-treatable signs of advanced disease.


----------



## dwerten

here is his nose this year


----------



## dwerten

addisons is strong possibility too as his sodium is low, potassium high and NA/K ratio low - just read this info. Cortisol test will be back today so hoping to have some more answers. 

AddisonDogs | Medications & Lab Results


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh wow , im so sorry u are going thru this .. i really hope u get some answers soon so u can start treating ur lil guy . im happy he is having such good care and im praying nonstop for him to get better n for u to get answers.


----------



## Orla

Poor Dex and poor you 

I hope everything will turn out well!


----------



## kathym

I am praying for your Vets to make sure that they are on the right road to Dex's complete recovery...


----------



## njdrake

I can't stop thinking about you and Dex. I hope you get some answers soon and give us a good update. I'm heartbroken for you.
Tess had a dry nose that looked a lot like Dex. I had my vet to look at it and she said it was just dry. I had wellness checks done in Gulfport last May and had the vet there to look at her nose. He said the same thing, dry nose, and all her blood work was great. Tess used to lick her nose a lot but she doesn't so much now and her nose is back to normal. I hope the same will be true with Dex. 
Please let us know what's going on and also know I'm thinking about you and praying for Dex. 
:grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy

Praying here too!


----------



## dwerten

Thanks so much. Dr J has been so wonderful. Love her she was up with me last night on FB and we were going over all possibilities. We are praying this is addisons as that is the best outcome. The only concern is that small kidney and we are hoping maybe just maybe it was read wrong on ultrasound as that is not typical of addisons.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Deb - Dr. Jaimie is wonderful. All I can say is that I'm sending lots of prayers. And my heart is breaking for you as I know how you must be feeling.


----------



## donnad

I will be praying for Dex.


----------



## dwerten

I called and ims is with patients but the nurse gave me results but does not know how to interpret 

cortisol is high  12.6 and normal range is 1.0-5.0 

I would think if high it is cushings and low it is addisons as addisons they have to add steroids as body is not producing cortisol and cushings dog is producing too much cortisol 

I am so confused and my head is spinning. 

I am waiting to hear back and not freak out. They said he is resting comfortably but he will not eat still and he urinated in his bed  

Please pray we will have answers today for him. I am getting so confused


----------



## mom2bijou

Sending prayers for sweet Dex. rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer: I"m so sorry to read this news. My heart is breaking for you. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I will pray for him. Keep us posted.


----------



## mary-anderson

I'm so sorry to hear about your precious boy. I will be praying for Dexter.


----------



## maltlovereileen

I am just seeing this thread...wow, you have so much emotional drain on you right now...I am so so sorry and praying super hard that they find a good answer and can heal little Dex.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I have been away for a few days, oh Deb I am so sorry, I know your scared, I wish I could give you a big hug, I will remember Dex in my prayers

Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heart that breaks fro my friend Deb, Lord give her your peace and help her to stay calm, Lord you know little Dex, I know your there beside him as I type, give the vets insight, help them to find what is going on in little Dex's body. Lord, I believe in healings and in miracles I'm asking for a healing for little Dex. I thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I am so sad for you....I pray with all my heart that Dex does not have cancer...hugs..you must be exhausted with worry.


----------



## susie and sadie

Deb, I am just now seeing this. I am SO sorry to hear this about your sweet Dex. I don't have any advice, but I want you to know that he will most definitely be in my prayers. 

Hugs to you both. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## dwerten

Rocky's Mom said:


> I am so sad for you....I pray with all my heart that Dex does not have cancer...hugs..you must be exhausted with worry.


thanks so much everyone 

definitely not cancer which is good as they checked for this with ultrasound and not on blood work

so here is where we are so far  acute on chronic kidney disease. It is not cushings as the increased levels of cortisol are related to stress they feel as that is pretty common in dogs that are in hospitals as they get stressed. Not addisons as cortisol is not low. Not hypothyroid even though t4 was .20 and normal is 1.0 because dogs that are sick get low thyroid on tests as the body adjusts itself in a sick dog. 

The good news is his bun dropped to 140 and creatinine is now in 5's so his kidney values are dropping so they feel hopeful. He is still not out of the woods and he is not eating and just resting mostly but not in any pain. 

I am just emotionally spent not sleeping much for the past few days but I feel like i am up against a ticking time bomb to get him better fast 

They said it is good he is no anemic and he is producing urine and he urinated in his bed they told me and he has not vomitted since monday night. 

I just hope I can get him through this and bring him home with us.


----------



## Canada

Sending you and Dex prayers at this time.

rayer: I am praying that your beautiful boy will be okay.
And enjoy many more happy years with you, such a loving Mom.


----------



## maltlovereileen

That sounds pretty hopeful.... I am hoping he is back to normal levels really really soon... Continuing with the prayers and ((((Big Hugs)))))


----------



## Rocky's Mom

You are a wonderful Mom...and I bet he'll do even better once you get him home again. can you go there and try to get him to eat? Maybe if you brought him something he really likes? Is he allowed to eat anything now? He is the cutest little yorkie...what a doll:wub: and sounds like he's doing a little better...I'm still praying!



dwerten said:


> thanks so much everyone
> 
> definitely not cancer which is good as they checked for this with ultrasound and not on blood work
> 
> so here is where we are so far  acute on chronic kidney disease. It is not cushings as the increased levels of cortisol are related to stress they feel as that is pretty common in dogs that are in hospitals as they get stressed. Not addisons as cortisol is not low. Not hypothyroid even though t4 was .20 and normal is 1.0 because dogs that are sick get low thyroid on tests as the body adjusts itself in a sick dog.
> 
> The good news is his bun dropped to 140 and creatinine is now in 5's so his kidney values are dropping so they feel hopeful. He is still not out of the woods and he is not eating and just resting mostly but not in any pain.
> 
> I am just emotionally spent not sleeping much for the past few days but I feel like i am up against a ticking time bomb to get him better fast
> 
> They said it is good he is no anemic and he is producing urine and he urinated in his bed they told me and he has not vomitted since monday night.
> 
> I just hope I can get him through this and bring him home with us.


----------



## mfa

keeping little Dex in my thoughts and prayers,
it is very good that he is producing urine. 
sending hugs :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: I hope he will pull through :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## ann80

K9Kidneys forum helped me tremendously when my Chloe (4 yrs) had kidney failure, I am hopeful they will provide you with useful information & I pray for a positive outcome.


----------



## njdrake

Deb, I wanted to check for an update. I feel so bad for you and Dex and I hope this starts turning around soon. I want him home too. 
Hugs and prayers.
:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - the news seems like it's getting better but I know how worried you must be. Are they giving Dex any intravenous nutrition? He might be scared and missing you and won't eat because of it. I really pray that you'll get him home soon and somehow figure out what it is he has and how to manage it. Sending lots of prayers to you and Dex. Wish I had answers. Please take care of yourself. You need to be well for Dex. :hugging:


----------



## HaleysMom

Hi Deb, I keep checking in to see updates on precious Dex. It sounds promising about some of his levels dropping. I will continue to pray and send positive thoughts your way. You both have been on my mind since you first posted.((((BIG HUGS))))

Celena


----------



## allheart

Hi Deb, you and Dex are continouosly in my prayers. Much love.


----------



## michellerobison

Just checking in too, we're keeping you and Dex in our hearts and prayers!
Hugs!


----------



## dwerten

GOOD NEWS HE ATE HIS FOOD TONIGHT. I was so happy. They cooked up a fresh batch of lowfat ground turkey and he ate it all for me. He seemed to be a little more alert tonight. It was really hard leaving him tonight as he kept jumping in my arms to take him home We went and picked up two large pappa john pizzas for the staff and put a note on it from Dexter and thanks for taking care of me. Dh went in and said - Is there a yorkie named Dexter here? He ordered some pizzas LOL. They all cracked up


----------



## SammieMom

dwerten said:


> GOOD NEWS HE ATE HIS FOOD TONIGHT. I was so happy. They cooked up a fresh batch of lowfat ground turkey and he ate it all for me. He seemed to be a little more alert tonight. It was really hard leaving him tonight as he kept jumping in my arms to take him home We went and picked up two large pappa john pizzas for the staff and put a note on it from Dexter and thanks for taking care of me. Dh went in and said - Is there a yorkie named Dexter here? He ordered some pizzas LOL. They all cracked up[/
> 
> Great news. Dex has a lot praying.


----------



## Maglily

Great news! so happy to hear this!


----------



## cyndrae

So happy to hear this news. What a great idea with the pizzas.


----------



## The A Team

Just checking in on Dex and glad to get a good report. Still sending prayers to the boy....


----------



## uniquelovdolce

happy to hear that his levels are dropping and that he ate !!! and soo cool about sexter ordering pizza for his doctors and nurses . too sweet, im praying for ur boy..


----------



## mary-anderson

So glad to hear your Dexter is doing better. I would have a hard time leaving one of mine too. I love the way your dh delivered the pizza, very thoughtful of both of you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

So happy to see little Dex's values are still improving!... and that he ate! Will be keeping the prayers going till he is totally fine again!


----------



## Snowbody

Nothing like a good report to start my day.:chili: Glad that Dexter seems to be on the upswing and ate too :chili::chili: We forget how it takes a while to come around when we're sick yet we want our fluffs to feel better right away. Atta boy, Dexter.:smootch: And I love your husband's announcement. It made me think of Fast Time at Ridgemont High though with stoner Spicoli (Sean Penn) ordered pizzas delivered to his class and the teacher (Ray Walsh) asked who ordered the pizza. Classic movie;classic scene.


----------



## bellapuppy

Such GOOD news! Yay!:aktion033:


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> GOOD NEWS HE ATE HIS FOOD TONIGHT. I was so happy. They cooked up a fresh batch of lowfat ground turkey and he ate it all for me. He seemed to be a little more alert tonight. It was really hard leaving him tonight as he kept jumping in my arms to take him home We went and picked up two large pappa john pizzas for the staff and put a note on it from Dexter and thanks for taking care of me. Dh went in and said - Is there a yorkie named Dexter here? He ordered some pizzas LOL. They all cracked up


 
Oh Deb, bless his little heart. SO happy he ate his food :chili::chili: Oh I know you are too. Your Dex is in great hands. And how sweet of you and DH getting the staff pizza. Oh, I know the feeling, you just don't know how to say thank you, because it means so much. Hugs to you and the prayers are still coming.


----------



## dwerten

ann80 said:


> K9Kidneys forum helped me tremendously when my Chloe (4 yrs) had kidney failure, I am hopeful they will provide you with useful information & I pray for a positive outcome.


they are so nice and have been so helpful. I had joined months ago to help someone on a group by referring them and little did I know I would be needing them too  Yahoogroups are a great support as well and they have helped me in past with pancreatitis, ibd, liver, and allergies. It is so nice that people help others when dealing with a sick dog themselves.


----------



## dwerten

MORE GREAT NEWS THIS MORNING 

I am crying happy tears right now - he will not eat for them this morning STINKER BUT..... numbers are WAY down. creatinine 3.8 from 5.2, bun 84 from 140, and phos 7.7 from 18.3, and potassium 3.7 from 6.1 - THIS IS HUGE - he may be able to come home tomorrow if he can handle oral meds today. I AM SO EXCITED - THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR PRAYERS THEY ARE WORKING OVER TIME. He is getting a grooming today from one of the techs as our groomer was coming on sunday and had to cancel so they are brushing him out and he is eating it up they said on the table.


----------



## njdrake

Debbie, this is such good news! I hope Dex keeps improving and he gets to come home soon. I'm thinking about you both and still sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

awesome news !


----------



## Miss_Annie

Yay! I'll be keeping him in my thoughts for continued improvement! Hugs!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Super fantastic news Deb...Rocky and I are doing the happy dance for you all!:chili:


----------



## dwerten

here are some pics of dex and his daddy from last night


----------



## The A Team

awwww, poor Dex looks like he's not feeling well....his ears are down....I hope he's improving.


----------



## michellerobison

:cheer:I'm sooo happy he's doing so much better. Al says he loves you hubby's shirt, "Dexter's Daddy". He's been praying for him too. He knows how much little fluffs mean to their daddys too.

Keep us posted on how he's doing,this is such good news!:cheer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Thank you Lord for being with Dex and with his mommy and daddy. I just know he is getting better.


----------



## dwerten

michellerobison said:


> :cheer:I'm sooo happy he's doing so much better. Al says he loves you hubby's shirt, "Dexter's Daddy". He's been praying for him too. He knows how much little fluffs mean to their daddys too.
> 
> Keep us posted on how he's doing,this is such good news!:cheer:


tell Al thanks so much. We got those from www.walmart.com under personalized section


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Deb -- it's so wonderful to see such a big improvement in his #s.:chili::aktion033: And it's good that he was able to eat his dinner last night. 

He looks so sad in his Daddy's arms. I know that he isn't feeling well, but you can also see that they wants to go home. :crying:

Still sending lots of prayers for Dex rayer:rayer: and lots of hugs for you. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom

OH Deb, what GREAT news:chili:!!!! Thanks for taking the time to post pics he is sooo precious:tender:. LOVE what your hubby did, how sweet!
Please give Dex a hug and kiss from me:wub2:
Sending huge amounts of positive thoughts and prayers your way!((((BIG HUGS))))


----------



## Nikki's Mom

:chili::aktion033::grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

he is such a cutie , love ur hubbys shirt too , and i hope ur fluff gets better n better every single minute ! ((((hugs)))))


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I just popped in to check on dex and the news is even better than I expected. I have tears of joy at seeing the amazing improvement!!! :chili:
Keeping the prayers going!


----------



## Snowbody

:cheer::cheer: Music to our ears:chili: I couldn't be happier. It sounds like Dex has weathered the storm. I love seeing your hubby with him. True love.:wub::wub: Hoping you can take him home really soon Deb and that all of you can REST!!!! I know you will leave no stone unturned to find out why it happened and how to prevent it again. Bravo to our little man, Dex (so darn cute) and to the vets and staff who took such good care of him. :aktion033:


----------



## Terry36

I'm just seeing this thread; thank goodness he's on the mend.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

I'm so glad your baby's feeling better.


----------



## poochie2

I am so happy to hear that Dex is improving. That is fantastic news :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss

Such surprisingly good news!
To God be the glory!
Hope he gets home today!
Won't stop praying until out of the woods entirely.
hugs


----------



## maltlovereileen

What wonderful photos - I think it's awesome that the vets let you guys hang out in the back with him like that...I'm sure that is the best medicine for him ever!!!! I am so glad he is improving and hope he's out of the woods and back home SOOOOON!!!! Big hugs for little man Dex... xoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Deb, just a note to let you know my prayers have been there for you and Dex every day and night ... and, in between. You are such a wonderful Mommy to Dex ... really keeping on top of things and doing everything possible to help him get better.

And, Dex has a wonderful daddy, too. The pictures made my heart melt. I will be so happy for you when Dex can come home. It's easy to see in his eyes that he misses you ... just as much as you miss him.

My heart goes out to you. I can only imagine the stress and worry you have been under since Dex got sick. It sounds though that he is getting better.

My thoughts and prayers continue to be with you and Dex. Hugs for you and precious Dex.


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> here are some pics of dex and his daddy from last night


 
Awww Deb, these pics are priceless :wub: Lots of love to you and little Dex, and yep the prayers are still coming.


----------



## mfa

such wonderful news!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
hope little Dex can go home soon!!
HUGS


----------



## chichi

YIPPEE,so glad to hear that Dex is doing so much better today.I hope he can go home tomorrow.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## njdrake

That really is wonderful news and I hope the next news we hear is that Dex is home.:wub:
hugs and prayers!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I don't think Dex looks sad...I think he looks content to be in his Daddy's arms. Your hubby's shirt is adorable...I'm going to get one for my husband. I may have to let Rocky give it to him somehow, heh heh, so he'll have to wear it. Your hubby looks so happy too. I hope and pray this continues to go well and your cutie pie Dex can go home. I am sooooo very happy for you.


----------



## dwerten

well daddy is in trouble as he used the word bye bye tonight with dex - what was he thinking? Dex about jumped out of the cage and I gave dh the are you nuts look lol. So dex perked up tonight. He ate a slice of fat free turkey so hoping tomorrow blood work looks better 

nervous about tomorrow as never did sub q's before but will learn 

ok I was the girl who was afraid of doctors my whole life so God seriously has a sense of humor as he gave me sick dogs and I have become so passionate about animal health LOLLL I guess this is what they call facing your fears in life.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

You can always count on Daddy to say the wrong things. Glad he ate tonight...I bet he can't wait to go home.



dwerten said:


> well daddy is in trouble as he used the word bye bye tonight with dex - what was he thinking? Dex about jumped out of the cage and I gave dh the are you nuts look lol. So dex perked up tonight. He ate a slice of fat free turkey so hoping tomorrow blood work looks better
> 
> nervous about tomorrow as never did sub q's before but will learn
> 
> ok I was the girl who was afraid of doctors my whole life so God seriously has a sense of humor as he gave me sick dogs and I have become so passionate about animal health LOLLL I guess this is what they call facing your fears in life.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Just checking for an update on Dex. Hoping his numbers are even better today and that the little guy can come home. I'm right there with you about giving sub-q fluids -- but then I thought "I can never put contacts in my own eyes" "I an never put piereced earrings into my own ears" etc., etc. So if I had to, I could do the Sub-1s and I know you can too. Still sending lots of prayers for Dex. I know he want to go home.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

aww poor baby got scared when daddy said bye bye ... im glad he ate n hopefully he can go home !!! 

question: what is sub-q?


----------



## Snowbody

dwerten said:


> well daddy is in trouble as he used the word bye bye tonight with dex - what was he thinking? Dex about jumped out of the cage and I gave dh the are you nuts look lol. So dex perked up tonight. He ate a slice of fat free turkey so hoping tomorrow blood work looks better
> 
> nervous about tomorrow as never did sub q's before but will learn
> 
> ok I was the girl who was afraid of doctors my whole life so God seriously has a sense of humor as he gave me sick dogs and I have become so passionate about animal health LOLLL I guess this is what they call facing your fears in life.


Oops. Dex is in the hospital but daddy is in the dog house. :blush: We all have a slip of the tongue on occasion. :HistericalSmiley:
deb, I know you'll be fine with the shots especially because you're doing it on a loved one and not yourself. i'm the teen who passed out in hospitals and now I shoot medical videos!! I've had to know how to use an Epi Pen (auto injector) since my son was 2. Not wild about needles but know if it needs to be done, I have to do it because of how much I love him. Hope Dex is coming home soon. :grouphug:


----------



## bellasmummy

Aw i am soo sorry to hear this. Im affraid i dont have any info to help, my bella has heart problems, so thats all i know about  i know that awful sick feeling you have though, my heart breaks for you...theres nothing worse than being told our babies are seriously ill. 

am thinking of you and little dex xx


----------



## maltlovereileen

What does that mean - you're gonna have to give sub q fluids at home yourself??? Hope the little guy is feeling better today. I know he wants to go byebye with Daddy


----------



## HaleysMom

Hi Deb, just checking in for an update on precious Dex:wub2:
Great news that he ate last night!!:chili:
My cat Tipper had a tube in his neck(for about 2 weeks) that had to have fluids put in. I thought for sure I would end up doing it wrong and was scared to death but I did what I had to do for him. You are a great Mommy, I know you will do great once you get the hang of it(((((BIG HUGS)))))


----------



## dwerten

not good they reduced fluids yesterday to 30 mil from 35 for a few hours then down to 25 mil to see if he could come home and his creatinine went up .1 to 3.9 from 3.8 the day before  They increased to 35 mil today he has to stay in hospital to see so tomorrow will give us a better idea as to whether he has plateaued or if the reduction in fluids caused it or he did so good for a few days and now it is going to go down more slowly. They said tomorrow will be a big day to know whether he is worse than they were thinking. 

He has a slight heart murmur so they have to be careful of fluids so this is the first i am hearing of heart murmur  she said it is a soft one and very intermittent

when he comes home he can only get 100 mil and he is getting 600 mil in hospital so he has to be more stabilized to come home 

they are bummed too  

definitely not a urinary infection as culture came back negative 

They did not run lepto serum panel yet and thought they did but she said based on lifestyle most likely not this and did i want to spend the 100-200.00 to treat with fluids or have test done since they are already treating him for lepto with baytril and amoxicillin it was my choice. She is calling lab to see if they have enough blood still to run this test. do you think i should have it run or waste of money? Also they did not run tick borne test but he is in house all the time runs out side a few times a week around pool then back in house in 3 min. Not outside dogs at all and no walks. I know that is bad but after pancreatitis I became super protective of them. 

she also checked notes from 7/06 and 2/07 and kidney was normal then not small 

I am so bummed and crying again


----------



## dwerten

uniquelovdolce said:


> aww poor baby got scared when daddy said bye bye ... im glad he ate n hopefully he can go home !!!
> 
> question: what is sub-q?


sub q is where you take a needle and put in between shoulder blades and pinch up skin and give them fluids through tissue rather than them drinking the water it hydrates through tissue. That is pretty basic explanation as there is a reason on kidney dogs you have to do through tissue as well as them drinking too as it helps get rid of things better through urine them doing both. I am still learning all this on k9kidney group who btw are awesome and very knowledgeable about all this and so thankful for them for helping me with this stuff.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh honey im so sorry , maybe poor lil dexter just needs a bit more time in the hospital to make sure when he goes home he will b all better .. im praying for ur lil guy.


----------



## dwerten

pammy4501 said:


> Debbie!! Just reading this! I am sooo sorry you are going through this with little Dex! You might try calling Animal Speicalty Group in Glendale where my wonderful Dr. Sullivan is. They may have a renal expert. If I can do anything for you, call me. I am pm'ing you my number. I can sit the other kids if you need it.
> {{{HUGS}}}


just called now that i have more info and not improved today but no nephrologist on staff. I know of one my friend sees in new york so will try there today just so i have made sure to cover anything and everything even though the group he is with is amazing. Just never hurts in case someone else has run into a case just like his as k9kidney is finding his blood work very odd compared to what they normall see


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - sorry to read your last post. You're really on a seesaw with Dex. Maybe it just will take him a little more time to assimilate to the amount of fluid. Still praying for him and hoping someone will have answers. I really hoped he was getting out of the woods.


----------



## dwerten

Just talked to nephrologist in san diego and she will review case discuss with the two ims to see if anything a fresh set of eyes can see. I hope they do not get upset but i have to have every fighting chance for him and today was discouraging and i feel like I am up against a ticking clock


----------



## maltlovereileen

I don't think they will get upset - they can tell clearly how very much you love your Dex and are looking for answers as to what's wrong/how to fix him. Sorry for this setback  I hope someone will figure this out SOON!!!:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## socalyte

Saying my prayers for you and Dex! I'm so sorry to hear about the health struggles you are going through. Since I'm just a short hop away from you, if you need anything, please let me know! I'll pm my phone number.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> Has anyone had a dog with this on here?
> 
> I am beside myself as I took my dex in to internal medicine today and his blood work is showing severe renal failure.
> 
> The bun is 180, creatinine 7.6
> 
> IMS is doing ultrasound to see what is causing this as they are not sure what is the cause right now.
> 
> I am freaking out. I cannot lose my Dexter. I almost lost him 5 years ago from pancreatitis.
> 
> There are no kidney dialysis places near me ims told me if they cannot turn this around or find the cause.
> 
> If anyone can help me I would greatly appreciate any information on their experience with this
> 
> Dex will be 7 on January 25th.
> 
> He means the world to me  Please pray for him. I am so scared


I am so very sorry your darling Dex is in renal failure. I commiserate with you.

My Yorkie, Sydney is also in renal failure.

We found out, through routine blood tests in Oct. and one thing that brought her numbers down, was a homemade diet.

We had her re-tested in Dec.

I hard boil 2 large eggs, peel and dice very fine. Then, I cook sticky rice (Sushi rice) in low sodium beef broth, and I cook a sweet potato, leave skin on.

I process the sweet potato in my small food processor until it is very soft.

I measure 3/4 cup of cooked sticky rice, 1/4 cup of sweet potato, and the two finely chopped eggs, and mix it together, then, I add 1/8 teaspoon of ground egg shell.

Sydney is almost 15, and even regained some of the weight she had lost. Her appetite is great on this food.

I keep her water bottle full, with Dasani bottled water, and she has 24/7 access to it.

I hope this helps Dex, if you decide to try it.

We had tried the prescription diets, (canned) and at first she would eat them, but soon, lost her appetite for them.

I will keep Dex in my prayers.

I know how you feel. Sydney & Kia mean everything to me.

Sheila


----------



## pammy4501

dwerten said:


> sub q is where you take a needle and put in between shoulder blades and pinch up skin and give them fluids through tissue rather than them drinking the water it hydrates through tissue. That is pretty basic explanation as there is a reason on kidney dogs you have to do through tissue as well as them drinking too as it helps get rid of things better through urine them doing both. I am still learning all this on k9kidney group who btw are awesome and very knowledgeable about all this and so thankful for them for helping me with this stuff.


 Deb, I have done sub-q's with Lola. If you need help with it when he comes home let me know. It's easy. Let's just get him home.


----------



## harrysmom

dwerten said:


> Just talked to nephrologist in san diego and she will review case discuss with the two ims to see if anything a fresh set of eyes can see. I hope they do not get upset but i have to have every fighting chance for him and today was discouraging and i feel like I am up against a ticking clock


Your ims should not be upset that you consulted a specialist, imo. When I realized that Harry was ill, I brought him to 3 different vets/specialists before someone had an answer for me. I am praying for you and Dex and hoping that we hear positive news soon.


----------



## Snowbody

Sorry for the ignorance. What does ims stand for?


----------



## harrysmom

Snowbody said:


> Sorry for the ignorance. What does ims stand for?


internal medicine specialist... I think...:blink:


----------



## dwerten

harrysmom said:


> internal medicine specialist... I think...:blink:


yes  internal medicine specialist


----------



## dwerten

pammy4501 said:


> Deb, I have done sub-q's with Lola. If you need help with it when he comes home let me know. It's easy. Let's just get him home.


ok thanks so much Pam - I will for sure take you up on that


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> I am so very sorry your darling Dex is in renal failure. I commiserate with you.
> 
> My Yorkie, Sydney is also in renal failure.
> 
> We found out, through routine blood tests in Oct. and one thing that brought her numbers down, was a homemade diet.
> 
> We had her re-tested in Dec.
> 
> I hard boil 2 large eggs, peel and dice very fine. Then, I cook sticky rice (Sushi rice) in low sodium beef broth, and I cook a sweet potato, leave skin on.
> 
> I process the sweet potato in my small food processor until it is very soft.
> 
> I measure 3/4 cup of cooked sticky rice, 1/4 cup of sweet potato, and the two finely chopped eggs, and mix it together, then, I add 1/8 teaspoon of ground egg shell.
> 
> Sydney is almost 15, and even regained some of the weight she had lost. Her appetite is great on this food.
> 
> I keep her water bottle full, with Dasani bottled water, and she has 24/7 access to it.
> 
> I hope this helps Dex, if you decide to try it.
> 
> We had tried the prescription diets, (canned) and at first she would eat them, but soon, lost her appetite for them.
> 
> I will keep Dex in my prayers.
> 
> I know how you feel. Sydney & Kia mean everything to me.
> 
> Sheila


thank you so much!!!!!!!!! I really appreciate you posting today. I am going to write this down. I am keeping a notebook on all info to help him and a file folder too. I know not eating is a huge thing with this disease  It is so wierd to see a dog that use to be a piggie not eat. It breaks my heart.


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> ok thanks so much Pam - I will for sure take you up on that


Same here Des, hubby and I would give sub-q's to our Tina Marie. Like Pam said, it is pretty easy. Gave Tina Marie, a little chill, only for seconds, as the fluids went in her, but that was really it.

Still saying special prayers, and you are the best Mommy ever.:wub:


----------



## HaleysMom

I agree with Harrysmom(Debbie) I believe the ims know you are doing all that you can for Dex and if it means consulting a specialist, then that is your right as his Mom! 
Sending huge amounts of positive thoughts and prayers your way!!
((((BIG HUGS))))


----------



## dwerten

he ate two slices of turkey for us tonight and could not eat it fast enough. He would not eat for them much today though. He was very alert at beginning of visit. We had to take him in room and could only visit for 15 min though so i was sad







They had alot of surgeries tonight in icu area

He is mad at us as he went to corner of couch and put his butt to us









He did lay down finally and started snoring lol 

He seemed to me like he was much better tonight over last night so increase in fluids perked him up i think


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Deb, I am crying for you and for Dex...I am praying so hard that he makes a turn around and surprises everyone...you are doing all you can to help him. He shouldn't be going through this at only 7...poor baby. Know that I am thinking of you and Dex and if there is anything I can do to help you...perhaps research things for you..maybe someone here in Phoenix knows something...let me know.


----------



## dwerten

Rocky's Mom said:


> Deb, I am crying for you and for Dex...I am praying so hard that he makes a turn around and surprises everyone...you are doing all you can to help him. He shouldn't be going through this at only 7...poor baby. Know that I am thinking of you and Dex and if there is anything I can do to help you...perhaps research things for you..maybe someone here in Phoenix knows something...let me know.


any research would be much appreciated as trying to do as much as i can but will take any info I can get. 

I felt much better after tonights visit and seeing him being a pouty guy. 

they said he is really funny bc he will eat from one tech ground turkey, one tech sliced turkey and sometimes he will refuse it so they lay it in bed and then he grabs it and turns around as if not to let them see he eats it. They said he is cracking them up. That is my dex a crazy little guy.


----------



## edelweiss

Well he hasn't lost his spunk & that is a good sign!


----------



## michellerobison

Checking in to see how he's doing. I hope he can come home soon.
We had to give fluids sub-q too,it's easy really. Amy barely noticed we did it. I felt worse about it than she did.
Let's hope you don't have to do it,but if you do many on here I think have done it and we're here to help.

Hugs to you and your family and the fluffs send extra kissies and hugs to Dex!


----------



## mary-anderson

Just checking to see how Dexter is doing? Still praying for the little guy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Checking in on Dex and on you. How are you holding up? I know that you're trying to be strong but I want to hug you and give you some comfort.

Praying as hard as I can for Dex, and I know that God does answer our prayers. Looking for good numbers today.


----------



## dwerten

Lacie's Mom said:


> Checking in on Dex and on you. How are you holding up? I know that you're trying to be strong but I want to hug you and give you some comfort.
> 
> Praying as hard as I can for Dex, and I know that God does answer our prayers. Looking for good numbers today.


thanks really nervous as todays results will tell alot they said after increasing fluids yesterday. I am really scared. I hope the creatinine came down more. The neprhologist said some dogs have to be on fluids for 5-7 days before decreasing and they decreased on day 4 as he was doing so good so maybe he just needs a little more time. I am going to give it a full 7 days which will be be sunday and then see what mondays labs are. Praying he can pull out of this.


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - sending prayers to you and Dex for the results today. I think that he might be one of those dogs who needs more time and gradually bringing down the fluids. I hope so. Let us know and you know we're all here with you.:hugging:


----------



## dwerten

*Today's update*

his creatinine stayed the same with increased fluids still 3.8. Bun is at 57 so that came down from 74 and potassium is normal and they have been running istat instead of phos but will recheck on recheck in 3-4 days. 

They said since he is not going down and stayed same with less fluids they are comfortable with me taking him home today at 3:30. 

He has not been on cerenia for a few days now with no issues of vomitting. 

No blood in stool 

she said since he has ibd not abnormal for snap cpli to show abnormal and for amylase to be affected so he could have underlying ibd and pancreas issues but he has always done ok

NOW what to feed  they have to dilute the purina ha with a carb or I have to do a home cook diet  as he cannot tolerate z/d as it makes him itch like crazy and all other kidney diets are too high in fat for him. 

I asked her about honest kitchen preference where we add in the protein - has anyone done this before? 

She does not want to start him on the phosphorus binder just yet because she wants to get him to eat and she said it may make it more difficult to get him to eat with that and they will recheck him in 3-4 days on phosphorus but she wants him on low phosphorus diet. 

Is preference low phosphorus? Is phosphorus only in proteins or other food groups? Could I feed him egg whites with this as she said i can do the fat free turkey slices for now but not long term but now we just need to get him eating she said. 

I am really SCARED  

they are sending him home with two antibiotics to treat as if lepto still even though she does not feel it is this and they do not have enough blood at the lab to run the titers now so they would have to pull more blood. 

she did not get a chance to call the nephrologist as she was in an endoscopy at that one hour window but she will consult with her on monday. 

she said he will be on an antacid for indefinite time (famotidine/pepcid a/c) 

so he will come home with 

famotidine
baytril 
amoxicillin
sucrulfate
and subq's 

for now and until antibiotics run out


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Deb -- thank goodness he's going to be able to come home. For diet suggestions, I would call Dr. Harvey. He is so knowledgable about canine health and related foods and is more than willing to talk with you and to discuss the issues. He may be able to come up with a very good diet for Dex. It's certainly worth a phone call, imho.

Dex -- we're all praying for you. I know you'll be happy to get out of the hospital and back in Mommy's (and Daddy's) arms.


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> his creatinine stayed the same with increased fluids still 3.8. Bun is at 57 so that came down from 74 and potassium is normal and they have been running istat instead of phos but will recheck on recheck in 3-4 days.
> 
> They said since he is not going down and stayed same with less fluids they are comfortable with me taking him home today at 3:30.
> 
> He has not been on cerenia for a few days now with no issues of vomitting.
> 
> No blood in stool
> 
> she said since he has ibd not abnormal for snap cpli to show abnormal and for amylase to be affected so he could have underlying ibd and pancreas issues but he has always done ok
> 
> NOW what to feed  they have to dilute the purina ha with a carb or I have to do a home cook diet  as he cannot tolerate z/d as it makes him itch like crazy and all other kidney diets are too high in fat for him.
> 
> I asked her about honest kitchen preference where we add in the protein - has anyone done this before?
> 
> She does not want to start him on the phosphorus binder just yet because she wants to get him to eat and she said it may make it more difficult to get him to eat with that and they will recheck him in 3-4 days on phosphorus but she wants him on low phosphorus diet.
> 
> Is preference low phosphorus? Is phosphorus only in proteins or other food groups? Could I feed him egg whites with this as she said i can do the fat free turkey slices for now but not long term but now we just need to get him eating she said.
> 
> I am really SCARED
> 
> they are sending him home with two antibiotics to treat as if lepto still even though she does not feel it is this and they do not have enough blood at the lab to run the titers now so they would have to pull more blood.
> 
> she did not get a chance to call the nephrologist as she was in an endoscopy at that one hour window but she will consult with her on monday.
> 
> she said he will be on an antacid for indefinite time (famotidine/pepcid a/c)
> 
> so he will come home with
> 
> famotidine
> baytril
> amoxicillin
> sucrulfate
> and subq's
> 
> for now and until antibiotics run out


 
Hugs to you and Dex. You will feel so much better when he is home and in your arms. Deb, they sent my Tina Marie home (she was in the hospital for a week), with some stinky fish food, but this was many many many years ago. She would eat some, but then refused, and our vet at the time, said whatever you can get her to eat. Tina Marie did have chronic kidney failure. She had zero symptoms. One day, she vomitted, but I know my kids, and I knew that was so unusual for her, so we took her in, and that's how we found out.

I promise you will fell so much better when Dex is in your loving arms.


----------



## dwerten

allheart said:


> Hugs to you and Dex. You will feel so much better when he is home and in your arms. Deb, they sent my Tina Marie home (she was in the hospital for a week), with some stinky fish food, but this was many many many years ago. She would eat some, but then refused, and our vet at the time, said whatever you can get her to eat. Tina Marie did have chronic kidney failure. She had zero symptoms. One day, she vomitted, but I know my kids, and I knew that was so unusual for her, so we took her in, and that's how we found out.
> 
> I promise you will fell so much better when Dex is in your loving arms.


thanks so much. yeah he was sick on ivd white fish and potato and salmon and potato d/d so she does not want to do fish with him. I am thinking egg whites with the preference diet since egg whites are the lowest phosphorus protein. Still researching. 

I am happy and scared but just called pam as she may be my subq trainer on staff lol


----------



## dwerten

Lacie's Mom said:


> Deb -- thank goodness he's going to be able to come home. For diet suggestions, I would call Dr. Harvey. He is so knowledgable about canine health and related foods and is more than willing to talk with you and to discuss the issues. He may be able to come up with a very good diet for Dex. It's certainly worth a phone call, imho.
> 
> Dex -- we're all praying for you. I know you'll be happy to get out of the hospital and back in Mommy's (and Daddy's) arms.


do you have his number? I have a few nutritionist numbers now and on several nutrition groups run by bc nutritionist on yahoogroups so trying to educate as much as possible right now as they want me to try to get him to eat when he gets home and we will have him rechecked in 3-4 days to see how his phosphorus is to see if he has to take a phos binder as well. She said that makes them not want to eat either sometimes and she does not think he will eat ha as she said he may have a food aversion to it now as he got sick while eating that diet as dogs can do that  He is a tough case having the ibd and pancreas issues


----------



## harrysmom

I know that Dex will feel so much better at home and I'm still praying for his recovery. Please keep us updated on the little guy's progress!

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> thank you so much!!!!!!!!! I really appreciate you posting today. I am going to write this down. I am keeping a notebook on all info to help him and a file folder too. I know not eating is a huge thing with this disease  It is so wierd to see a dog that use to be a piggie not eat. It breaks my heart.


 
You're very welcome. I know how you feel. My Sydney was always over-weight because my girl loved to eat, and to watch her lose her appetite was one of the hardest things. She lost weight, got way too skinny.

We tried tempting her with so many things, and this combo seemed to hit the mark with her.

Now, she eats with gusto, even checks to see if Kia left anything. She even regained some of the lost weight.

When I am making a batch, she will even come and sit in the kitchen, but the rest of the time, she sleeps.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Deb -- Dr. Harvey can be reached at the 800 number on his website.


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - checking to see if Dex is home. I know that you'll all feel better being together at home. I was also thinking that you really need to reach a nutritionist to see what will work well. I wonder if any are available as an emergency. I remember that Marj used to have a good list. Wishing you well. We're all cheering Dex on. :wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison

He should start doing better now that he's home,the stess can elevate his levels some. We're all praying and keeping you all in our hearts! Many ,many hugs and kissies!


----------



## Johita

Oh Deb, I'm still hoping and praying that little Dex does a complete turnaround so that he doesn't have to go through all this. You guys are in our thoughts.


----------



## HaleysMom

Hi Deb, just checking in to see if Dex is home in your loving arms? Please give him a big hug and kiss from me:heart:
Sending many positive thoughts and prayers your way(((((BIG HUGS)))))


----------



## dwerten

Snowbody said:


> Deb - checking to see if Dex is home. I know that you'll all feel better being together at home. I was also thinking that you really need to reach a nutritionist to see what will work well. I wonder if any are available as an emergency. I remember that Marj used to have a good list. Wishing you well. We're all cheering Dex on. :wub::wub:


thanks I have received a few diets and they gave me a diet but feel like I want to cry as so afraid at what to feed him. I just gave him his antibiotics with baked chicken breast and he loved it and wolfed it down. I am just so confused about the diet and scared


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> thanks I have received a few diets and they gave me a diet but feel like I want to cry as so afraid at what to feed him. I just gave him his antibiotics with baked chicken breast and he loved it and wolfed it down. I am just so confused about the diet and scared


 
Oh sweet Des, I understand, but if he is woofing down the food, that is a great sign!!!! Sending tons of prayers.


----------



## Snowbody

dwerten said:


> thanks I have received a few diets and they gave me a diet but feel like I want to cry as so afraid at what to feed him. I just gave him his antibiotics with baked chicken breast and he loved it and wolfed it down. I am just so confused about the diet and scared


Debbie - first of all I'm so happy he's home. And wolfing down food, after basically barely eating for days, sounds like a good thing. You would be far more worried if he wasn't eating anything. Are you confused because you really don't have a good diagnosis yet of why he got sick and exactly what it is? Why don't you try the diet they gave you first. I home cook for Tyler and was freaking out about it when I started - mind you he doesn't have any health issues, but I felt like it was overwhelming. But you can start in small steps. I am totally into it now without that much effort and Tyler loves every meal and had a good health check up. Good luck and get some rest.


----------



## dwerten

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - first of all I'm so happy he's home. And wolfing down food, after basically barely eating for days, sounds like a good thing. You would be far more worried if he wasn't eating anything. Are you confused because you really don't have a good diagnosis yet of why he got sick and exactly what it is? Why don't you try the diet they gave you first. I home cook for Tyler and was freaking out about it when I started - mind you he doesn't have any health issues, but I felt like it was overwhelming. But you can start in small steps. I am totally into it now without that much effort and Tyler loves every meal and had a good health check up. Good luck and get some rest.


no just scared he will get pancreatitis or ibd attack on food 

It gets worse he will not take the subq's. He is like a bucking bronco and crying trying to get needle out. I am crying again. We will take him in for them to give him his first procedure in front of us tomorrow as teaching us without fully doing did not work  Dh and I feel so helpess. We were both crying tonight as we do not know how to convey to him that he has to calm down we are trying to help him. He has to get 150mil twice a day. I just feel like if this is going to be too hard on him is it really fair for him to live like this. I am just sick.


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> no just scared he will get pancreatitis or ibd attack on food
> 
> It gets worse he will not take the subq's. He is like a bucking bronco and crying trying to get needle out. I am crying again. We will take him in for them to give him his first procedure in front of us tomorrow as teaching us without fully doing did not work  Dh and I feel so helpess. We were both crying tonight as we do not know how to convey to him that he has to calm down we are trying to help him. He has to get 150mil twice a day. I just feel like if this is going to be too hard on him is it really fair for him to live like this. I am just sick.


 
Deb, just hang in there and it is good you are bringing him in to do the first procedure. You, hubby and your little guy are in our hearts. To be honest, when hubby and I first had to do it, I would hold Tina Marie, and hubby did the needle part. The procedure is easy, but boy it is hard on the heart, I know. Tina Marie just really stood there (she may just have been so not feeling well, so your little guy, showing all that energy is a good sign).

DON'T FEEL BAD. Hubby talks about that procedure, to this very day. It will really help you to see them do it. Deb, I really do know how you feel.
Hang in there. Love you all, Christine


----------



## harrysmom

I felt exactly the same way with Harry, Deb. You don't know if it's fair to make them go through so much... right? But we decided that if Harry was still eating, then he must have the will to live... that was sort of our barometer... and now, 3 years later... Harry is doing great. So hang in there... I think all of the treatment is actually harder on you and your hubby than on him... if he's got the energy to resist the needle... I say that's a great sign!


----------



## KAG

Oh honey. My heart and prayers are with you. 
xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## bellapuppy

This is a hard one. Praying for things to get easier for all of you. The good sign is he is eating well!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Deb, what about trying it when he's asleep? I know nothing about it, so just guessing, maybe you can't do that. Sounds like he's healthy enough to be fighting you...maybe that is a good sign? Sending up prayers things get better for you....hugs



dwerten said:


> no just scared he will get pancreatitis or ibd attack on food
> 
> It gets worse he will not take the subq's. He is like a bucking bronco and crying trying to get needle out. I am crying again. We will take him in for them to give him his first procedure in front of us tomorrow as teaching us without fully doing did not work  Dh and I feel so helpess. We were both crying tonight as we do not know how to convey to him that he has to calm down we are trying to help him. He has to get 150mil twice a day. I just feel like if this is going to be too hard on him is it really fair for him to live like this. I am just sick.


----------



## edelweiss

Sending you a bundle of love, and praying God will give you wisdom to know what/how/when to do what you can---and peace to cover the spots where you feel inadequate. We are all inadequate---some of realize it. That is okay. 
You and your DH have given Dex so much love and care---if any dog has a fighting chance it is Dex!
I have no advice other than take care of yourselves too.
hugs


----------



## Katkoota

Oh I am sending you tones of good thoughts, hugs, prayers and positive vibes 

((((hugs))))
Kat


----------



## LoveMyLola

I'm so sorry about what is happening to your Dex!  
I have no information but i pray he gets better!!! 
Hang in there !!!


----------



## pammy4501

Deb! Is he home? How are you making out? Did you do the sub-q's? Let me know!


----------



## dwerten

allheart said:


> Deb, just hang in there and it is good you are bringing him in to do the first procedure. You, hubby and your little guy are in our hearts. To be honest, when hubby and I first had to do it, I would hold Tina Marie, and hubby did the needle part. The procedure is easy, but boy it is hard on the heart, I know. Tina Marie just really stood there (she may just have been so not feeling well, so your little guy, showing all that energy is a good sign).
> 
> DON'T FEEL BAD. Hubby talks about that procedure, to this very day. It will really help you to see them do it. Deb, I really do know how you feel.
> Hang in there. Love you all, Christine


thanks as this is the hardest thing I have ever done and when he cries i want to collapse. He gets crazy with nails but i manage him while groomer does nails so going to try to think of this as he is getting his nails trimmed to manage this. They had a tech come to our house and she is $20.00 a visit and the money is worth it to me at this point as I can do the holding but the needle part is too much. DH got it in last night but I was not expecting him to go crazy like he did nor was dh so we after 3 tries said we are done. 

The tech is going to work with us - she said she has seen worse than dex so that made us feel better. 

I just keep saying is it worth putting him through this if he gets so stressed out  I love him dearly but do not want him to suffer. The tech said it is 15 min and he forgets about it just keep remembering this. 

she is a pet sitter too so I am so happy as we were looking for a petsitter as well in case of emergency. 

Honestly I hope no one has to go through this experience as I thought I could handle most things but this has really put me over the edge


----------



## dwerten

pammy4501 said:


> Deb! Is he home? How are you making out? Did you do the sub-q's? Let me know!


yeah pam and it was HORRIBLE last night  dh even cried - we were pretty traumatized and then dex just ran off as if nothing happened


----------



## dwerten

harrysmom said:


> I felt exactly the same way with Harry, Deb. You don't know if it's fair to make them go through so much... right? But we decided that if Harry was still eating, then he must have the will to live... that was sort of our barometer... and now, 3 years later... Harry is doing great. So hang in there... I think all of the treatment is actually harder on you and your hubby than on him... if he's got the energy to resist the needle... I say that's a great sign!


thanks so much. HOw often did you have to give the subq's? They are trying to measure him now at home. His creatinine is 3.8 and the real scary is over 4 so they want him to go lower like 2 but we will take it day by day. His follow up is wed or friday depending on how he does. 

I do not know how you have done it so long  Did he buck and try to get the needle out by twisting and turning?


----------



## michellerobison

Our Amy did that too at first ,I also rubbed a little *Ambesol* (for numbing gums,tooth pain) on the spot ,let set for a little bit, it seems to help a lot too. It takes a bit to locate,but there is a spot on their lower neck, just ahead of the shoulders which,for some reason isn't as sensative...

Amy sensed our nervousness and I think that's why she felt it more. While we were sub-qing we'd rub her chest and her ears and talk to her.


----------



## Terry36

Deb I have been praying for you, your hubby and Dex. I know this must be so hard for you guys but I hope that with each day it gets easier. Hugs


----------



## njdrake

Debbie, I know what a struggle this has been and is. I'm so sorry. I hope this gets easier and Dex gets better. I've been thinking about you.
Hugs and prayers to you, Dex and DH. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Deb -- after a few days or so, both you, DH and Dex will get use to the sub-qs and it will become routine. I think that Dex is probably upset because of everything that has happened to him and because it's obvious that you and your husband are so upset. 

Once he's back into his routine and then the sub-qs become a part of the routine, it will not be as bad for either of you.

Dex still has a great will to live and it's not his time yet. You just have to be brave and remember that this (the subqs) are necessary to maintain his life.

Don't beat yourself up. It will take time and patience to learn how to get this right, but soon it will be "old hat" for everyone in the family -- even Dex.

I'm praying and praying that Dex gets much better soon.


----------



## HaleysMom

Hi Deb, the first night we brought Tipper home(he had a tube sticking out of the side of his kneck/throat for fluids and meds) it was awful. I cried, I felt like I was traumatizing him but I was doing what had to be done. 
It did get better as Tipper and I adjusted. 
Plus he loved being back at home with us, which I believe will do wonders for Dex.
Hang in there and please know you all are in my thoughts and prayers((((BIG HUGS)))))


----------



## dwerten

thanks everyone. Tonight he is just laying around and hoping due to tired from being in hospital and nothing else. It just makes me sad he is not his spunky self  

He is taking his meds like a good boy too which is good. Eating a little - going to try chicken tonight as he does not like turkey as much as he likes chicken and at this point getting him to eat is key .


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> thanks everyone. Tonight he is just laying around and hoping due to tired from being in hospital and nothing else. It just makes me sad he is not his spunky self
> 
> He is taking his meds like a good boy too which is good. Eating a little - going to try chicken tonight as he does not like turkey as much as he likes chicken and at this point getting him to eat is key .


Deb, that could be it. Not much sleep at the hospital at all and you are so right, getting him to eat is key. Saying huge ones. Much love.


----------



## michellerobison

Stress makes pain more accure,now that he's home,once settled in he will hardly notice. We'll be praying for you and your family(fluffs) It was hard for us at first,I felt so bad but we got through it and Amy did too.
Hopefully you won't have to do it long.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

glad he is home , hugs for him and u , praying for him to continue to get better


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh my heart goes out to you! I thought giving Missy insulin shots 2 x day was going to be impossible for me....I was a wreck! but she actually was better about it than me! In time it became so 'normal' that I didn't even think twice about it . However..I pray to this day that I never have to do sub-q fluids at home it truly terrifies me so can understand your stress.

I guess , though, that we do what we have to do and if we can focus on the big-picture and 'see' that down the road it will make them better, the stress on both owner and pooch is worth it.

Praying little Dex continues to improve!!


----------



## bellapuppy

He should be improving in attitude since he is now home with his family. Still saying prayers.


----------



## mfa

so glad your baby is home!!!:wub: he will probably take just a few days to adjust to the meds, just hang in there!! hugs


----------



## dwerten

he did a little better today with sub q but he threw up afterwards  made me so sad. I am going to feed before tomorrows treatment and that might help 

He is still a little tired 

He is eating ok which is good 

I have some hope maybe he will get better with this. We warmed the fluids in the kitchen sink 15 min before so thinking I am going to do 20 min before tomorrow. It seemed to help


----------



## dwerten

ughhhhh Cannot eat chicken and rice he just threw up his whole meal tonight 1 1/2 hours after eating  Calling nutritionist at cornell tomorrow as he is going to be a challenge with ibd and pancreas on top of kidney issues. It is such a bummer as he loves chicken  At least he is not vomitting over and over so going to rest tummy give sulcrulfate and try turkey and rice in am  

CALGON TAKE ME AWAY


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> ughhhhh Cannot eat chicken and rice he just threw up his whole meal tonight 1 1/2 hours after eating  Calling nutritionist at cornell tomorrow as he is going to be a challenge with ibd and pancreas on top of kidney issues. It is such a bummer as he loves chicken  At least he is not vomitting over and over so going to rest tummy give sulcrulfate and try turkey and rice in am
> 
> CALGON TAKE ME AWAY


Deb, hopefully they can give you something to give sweet Dex for nautia to help keep down the food that he does eat. With kidney issues it can make them nautious. Perhaps something on a daily basis, at a certain time, till he gets through all of this. Don't forget, I am here for you and love you and praying for sweet Dex.


----------



## dwerten

allheart said:


> Deb, hopefully they can give you something to give sweet Dex for nautia to help keep down the food that he does eat. With kidney issues it can make them nautious. Perhaps something on a daily basis, at a certain time, till he gets through all of this. Don't forget, I am here for you and love you and praying for sweet Dex.


thanks they said if he is licking his lips and vomitting alot to call and they will have me do cerenia but I think this is ibd related this last vomit  I called a nutritionist with a phd in nutrition to help me today just waiting for her to call me back. She has helped a few yorkie people so hoping she can help me


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i hope he feels better , the meds prob have his tummy upset .. poor baby , hugs honey we r all praying


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Checking in on Dex - hoping that he is starting to feel some relief and that you are able to find some food that his little belly can tolerate!


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - just trying to lend moral support since I don't have any medical info that will help. This is the bleakest in the tunnel. I think you'll be able to see the light at the end of the tunnel but it will take a little while. Still sending love and prayers. Wish you both weren't going through all this. Hope Cornell helps.:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison

checking in on Dex,sounds like he had a rough day,I hop he will adjust better to his meds soon. I can tell you w/ kidney issues myself,nausea is a big part of it. 

Praying reall hard here that he will be feeling better soon. We're here for you and your whole family.

We love all our little fluffs on SM!


----------



## poochie2

I really hope things improve with your sweet Dex. Just a suggestion, I know you mentioned he vomitted after eating chicken with rice....how about giving him only a little bit(half his usual portion) . I thought my malt could not handle chicken with rice but when I reduced the amount it was so much better. I know he may be nautious cause of the meds too. I hope your sweety get well. Must be so hard. You're doing everything right ....Take care of yourself:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Just sending more hugs to you and more prayers for Dex.


----------



## tamizami

just now seeing this and sending out hugs and strength for you and dex. xoxo


----------



## mysugarbears

sending hugs and prayers to you and Dex. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## bonsmom

I hope today is a better day for you and Dex.


----------



## dwerten

thanks everyone

he was shaking before subq's so sad He did a little better today. 

I fed turkey and barley today - first time making barley and have no clue if I did it right but he ate it so I guess that is ok. 

he did grab his favorite toy today and ran up doggie stairs on to couch and laid down on it so that is improvement. 

someone is asking me about pepcid ac and is it good for kidney disease dogs so now i am confused as ims said he will be on this for life as if bun is elevated then uric acid is high and can cause ulcers so they have to be on pepcid ac to keep the acid down in the stomach. With your kidney disease dogs were they on pepcid ac too?


----------



## harrysmom

Deb,

My Harry never had to have subq's at home, but he had other injectables and I know how hard they were, so I can only imagine the stress. Harry would run away and hide under the dining room table when he saw me coming... which made me feel awful.

I'm glad to hear that Dex is doing a little better today. Hang in there... you're absolutely doing everything you can for him. He's so lucky that he has you to take care of him.

Keep us updated. I'm keeping Dex in my prayers.

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## maggieh

Sending you hugs and good wishes and hoping for some better days for you!


----------



## michellerobison

Sounds like a little better day now. We're here if you need us. Praying he gets better each day, love and hugs.


----------



## HaleysMom

Hi Deb, how is Dex doing today?


----------



## bellapuppy

Yes, wondering how he is today as well. hugs and kisses to him. You are such a good, well informed mom. I have always admired your knowlegeable posts. He couldn't be in better hands.


----------



## michellerobison

checking in on Dex.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Deb, just a note to let you know that my prayers continue for Dex ... that he continues to improve and feel better. He is so adorable and such a darling.

You are the best and most devoted Mommy to Dex. (your husband, too) I really admire you for all you are doing to help him ... you have really kept on top of things.

I tihnk it's great that he ate and grabbed his favorite toy! Yay!


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> thanks everyone
> 
> he was shaking before subq's so sad He did a little better today.
> 
> I fed turkey and barley today - first time making barley and have no clue if I did it right but he ate it so I guess that is ok.
> 
> he did grab his favorite toy today and ran up doggie stairs on to couch and laid down on it so that is improvement.
> 
> someone is asking me about pepcid ac and is it good for kidney disease dogs so now i am confused as ims said he will be on this for life as if bun is elevated then uric acid is high and can cause ulcers so they have to be on pepcid ac to keep the acid down in the stomach. With your kidney disease dogs were they on pepcid ac too?


 
Hi Deb, no Tina Marie was not on pepcid ac. But keep in mind, this was many years ago. I have you and Dex, so close in my heart and prayers.


----------



## dwerten

thanks everyone

well he had his first bm last night twice and it is like clay and with whole barley - UGH - two butt washes last one at midnight. The good thing is he pooped as he had not pooped since home from hospital. The bad thing he rubbed his butt all over my brick fireplace -UGHHHHHHH I woke up to that this morning as missed it last night when i was half asleep. Luckily he is sleeping on couch with me not in our master bed room or we would have had streaks all over our carpet I think  

Today he was sexy dexy with his toy which is a first and he slept on back of couch which is a first so he is getting better each day. 

He is still shakey when we do subq's 

I really love this vet tech though she is so wonderful with him and my other dogs. She hangs out and talks with me and goes over things and questions I have. She is part of the family now and know I will have a long lasting friendship with her as she is so wonderful and such a God send to us. I cannot say enough nice things about her. 


I did nutrition consult today but until we can nail down a protein and a carb he can tolerate it will be hard for her to balance out a diet so she will call back in a week to see if he keeps the turkey and barley down. She mentioned rabbit but I really need to try to get a protein I can get at grocery store that will work first and if not then will go for the more hard to get proteins and have them shipped to the house. 

we food processed the barley to help him digest it better so far he has kept turkey and barley down now for two days which is great. Paws crossed. 

The nutritionist I did consult with is doing a study currently on dogs with renal failure so feel good working with her since she has a special interest in this disease currently. 

I asked her how long does he have to live and she said the longest she has ever seen is 2 years  Made me sad but glad she was honest with me so my goal will be to beat that if I can through proper diet and subq's if not I gave it my best shot. I am goal oriented so this will be my goal to get as much time with my boy as I can  Maybe everything I am learning can help someone else one day just like you all have helped me so much and so thankful for this everyday  Cannot thank you enough for the emotional and educational support.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh honey i am so glad that he is doing better and he kept the turkey n barley down... u r so devoted to ur baby n he knows this so im sure w ur care n that excellent vet we will have dex for a loong time , just think positive and continue to be that beautiful caring mom u are , i am praying for ur baby .


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Deb, I hear from your post that you feel a lot more comfortable knowing you are doing all you can for Dex. Your support from your wonderful Vet tech and the nutritionist seems like just what you needed and thankfully you got. I'm so happy and relieved! Give him a kiss from us. :wub: You have been through quite a week! And you are already sounding like a pro. Had to giggle about the butt rubbing on the fireplace, sorry, you probably didn't think that was funny..Rocky has done that once or twice on the tile, so I get it, it's gross. :blink:
you are a wonderful Mama...God bless you and I'll keep praying for Sexy Dexy! With your excellent care...he will be great!:chili:




dwerten said:


> thanks everyone
> 
> well he had his first bm last night twice and it is like clay and with whole barley - UGH - two butt washes last one at midnight. The good thing is he pooped as he had not pooped since home from hospital. The bad thing he rubbed his butt all over my brick fireplace -UGHHHHHHH I woke up to that this morning as missed it last night when i was half asleep. Luckily he is sleeping on couch with me not in our master bed room or we would have had streaks all over our carpet I think
> 
> Today he was sexy dexy with his toy which is a first and he slept on back of couch which is a first so he is getting better each day.
> 
> He is still shakey when we do subq's
> 
> I really love this vet tech though she is so wonderful with him and my other dogs. She hangs out and talks with me and goes over things and questions I have. She is part of the family now and know I will have a long lasting friendship with her as she is so wonderful and such a God send to us. I cannot say enough nice things about her.
> 
> 
> I did nutrition consult today but until we can nail down a protein and a carb he can tolerate it will be hard for her to balance out a diet so she will call back in a week to see if he keeps the turkey and barley down. She mentioned rabbit but I really need to try to get a protein I can get at grocery store that will work first and if not then will go for the more hard to get proteins and have them shipped to the house.
> 
> we food processed the barley to help him digest it better so far he has kept turkey and barley down now for two days which is great. Paws crossed.
> 
> The nutritionist I did consult with is doing a study currently on dogs with renal failure so feel good working with her since she has a special interest in this disease currently.
> 
> I asked her how long does he have to live and she said the longest she has ever seen is 2 years  Made me sad but glad she was honest with me so my goal will be to beat that if I can through proper diet and subq's if not I gave it my best shot. I am goal oriented so this will be my goal to get as much time with my boy as I can  Maybe everything I am learning can help someone else one day just like you all have helped me so much and so thankful for this everyday  Cannot thank you enough for the emotional and educational support.


----------



## michellerobison

Just keep hope and working to keep him healthy.You never know. I had a German Shepherd w/ a really bad heart murmur,4-5,I was told she might live two years longer,she was only 2.5 years old at the time....she lived 10 more years!
It took close monitoring and a vet that really kept and eye on things and worked w/ us. I'd rather hear the worst case scenario and do what I can to make it better.

We're all praying for the best...


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - I'm so glad to hear that Dex seems to be improving -- pooping, eating, playing. What a relief to have found the bet tech and the nutritionist. Was that the one at Cornell? You're doing an amazing job and know you must be physically and emotionally spent but it seems like it is all worth it. I've got my money on you for beating the odds with Dex. :thumbsup: Try to give a little break time when you can. You need to stay strong. :grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom

Oh Deb, so glad Dex is feeling a little better! You are a GREAT Mommy and you are doing everything you can for him.
Please give him a hug and kiss from me:heart::tender:


----------



## dwerten

Snowbody said:


> Deb - I'm so glad to hear that Dex seems to be improving -- pooping, eating, playing. What a relief to have found the bet tech and the nutritionist. Was that the one at Cornell? You're doing an amazing job and know you must be physically and emotionally spent but it seems like it is all worth it. I've got my money on you for beating the odds with Dex. :thumbsup: Try to give a little break time when you can. You need to stay strong. :grouphug:


thanks this is the nutritionist we consulted 

The Team

here is the study on renal failure she is doing 

Renal Study

we will not be in the study though


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> thanks this is the nutritionist we consulted
> 
> The Team
> 
> here is the study on renal failure she is doing
> 
> Renal Study
> 
> we will not be in the study though


Deb, I just want to give you a HUGE hug. You are the best! And I want to give Dex a big hug, lots of kisses and a big hug to the vet tech helping you. You have a great loving team, and that makes me so happy. And Dex is showing signs that he is feeling better :wub: Thank you God, and you Deb. Tina Marie would shake a little as the fluids were going in, but just remember, it is really helping Dex.

I love you Deb, I love Dex, and we all are with you.

Much love,
Christine


----------



## missiek

Deb I am so amzed at your strength! Dex could not be in better hands! For his remaining time here with you he will be so blessed with your love. I just wanted to support you and lift you up as much as I could. 

Do not let yourself become discouraged!! He is loved, and what more could any fluff ask for? I know this is easier said then done. But please know you are doing all you can and we applaud you and are here to support you.

God Bless you Deb


----------



## dwerten

he vomitted last night after taking his sulcrulfate  It was about 25-30 min after giving this that he vomitted but only one vomit so I can handle on vomit. 

He did not have a bm all day though so going to try to add a little pumpkin today as that concerns me as he always went twice a day before


----------



## michellerobison

I'm so sorry he's not doing well today. I hope he will be stable soon. Give him kissies and hugs from all of us.. I'll keep checking in,as many of us will and pray for him.


----------



## The A Team

Oh Deb, what a roller coaster ride this has been for you! You must be getting tired. I pray you can figure out how to manage this so you can all get back to some normalcy in your life. rayer:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Praying for your continued strength you have shown...my heart goes out to you. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

praying dex feels better soon ...


----------



## Terry36

Continued prayers for you and Dex! Hugs


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - Just letting you know I'm thinking of you and Dex tonight and hoping he'll improve. Sending strength to you too. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten

he had two normal bm today which is good and no vomitting. 

tomorrow is his blood work so say a prayer his creatinine goes down as well as bun and his phos and potassium have stayed in normal range. Paws crossed


----------



## bailey02

Saying our prayers for dex


----------



## HaleysMom

Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way!!!(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## Snowbody

It was a good day today. Hoping tomorrow is a really good one. rayer:


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> he had two normal bm today which is good and no vomitting.
> 
> tomorrow is his blood work so say a prayer his creatinine goes down as well as bun and his phos and potassium have stayed in normal range. Paws crossed


 
Paws crossed and lots of prayers and hugs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Prayers continue for Dex and for much more imporvement!


----------



## bonsmom

Hoping that today's test bring you good news.


----------



## Maltsnme

dwerten said:


> he had two normal bm today which is good and no vomitting.
> 
> tomorrow is his blood work so say a prayer his creatinine goes down as well as bun and his phos and potassium have stayed in normal range. Paws crossed


Prayers being sent your way, Deb. I hope his levels are down today!


----------



## michellerobison

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:Sending lots of hugs and prayers for Dex today and everyday!:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

hoping for good test results , he seems to be getting better , give him a kissy from auntie liza and dont worry praying praying.


----------



## dwerten

**

he was at 3.8 creatinine prior now 4.3 (.3-1.4)

bun was 57 and now 110 (7-25)

phos was 5.3 now 7.1 (2.9-6.6)

calcium was 10.7 now 12.6 (normal 8.6-11.8)

He has to stay on normosol-R due to elevated calcium 

he will be started on phos binder at a 1/4 tsp a day 

recheck will be in 2 weeks 

he went from 600 ml iv fluids to 200 ml daily subq - ideally she would want 
him on 150 twice a day and his numbers may have not increased but due to 
stress of doing it twice a day with him we will proceed with 200 ml daily 
for now 

I am a little discouraged but will get diet balanced and go from there - I 
was so hoping for better numbers but trying to stay positive and enjoy each 
day


----------



## Maglily

:grouphug: still sending good thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> he was at 3.8 creatinine prior now 4.3 (.3-1.4)
> 
> bun was 57 and now 110 (7-25)
> 
> phos was 5.3 now 7.1 (2.9-6.6)
> 
> calcium was 10.7 now 12.6 (normal 8.6-11.8)
> 
> He has to stay on normosol-R due to elevated calcium
> 
> he will be started on phos binder at a 1/4 tsp a day
> 
> recheck will be in 2 weeks
> 
> he went from 600 ml iv fluids to 200 ml daily subq - ideally she would want
> him on 150 twice a day and his numbers may have not increased but due to
> stress of doing it twice a day with him we will proceed with 200 ml daily
> for now
> 
> I am a little discouraged but will get diet balanced and go from there - I
> was so hoping for better numbers but trying to stay positive and enjoy each
> day


That's it Deb, enjoy each special day. And you continue to be in my prayers and heart. Much love.


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - I wish the numbers were better too. But you have a plan and are working towards it. It's all you can do. How is he acting though? Hoping and praying for Dex's health. Have you contacted any specialists via e-mail for consult?


----------



## dwerten

Snowbody said:


> Deb - I wish the numbers were better too. But you have a plan and are working towards it. It's all you can do. How is he acting though? Hoping and praying for Dex's health. Have you contacted any specialists via e-mail for consult?


thanks

he is acting a little better each day 

I have consulted a nephrologist out of area , he is under internal medicine care, consulted a phd in nutrition for diet. Doing everything i can only other thing is kidney dialysis but that is too far from me. She estimates he can live for 1-2 years possibly so just going to give him the best life i can and prepare myself for the worst and hope for the best


----------



## michellerobison

We're all here and praying. You never know ,w/ love sometimes they can beat those odds... and he's got a whole lot of love at home and here on SM!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

u r being as strong as u can be , he has proved he is a little trooper , im confident with all the prayers and all ur love he will get better.


----------



## moshi melo

Just saw this, I've been MIA. Sending our thoughts and many many prayers for little Dex.


----------



## HaleysMom

Deb, if anyone can make little Dex better it would be you!! He is in my thougts and prayers everyday!(((((Big Hugs))))))


----------



## SammieMom

*You never know Deb!*



dwerten said:


> thanks
> 
> he is acting a little better each day
> 
> I have consulted a nephrologist out of area , he is under internal medicine care, consulted a phd in nutrition for diet. Doing everything i can only other thing is kidney dialysis but that is too far from me. She estimates he can live for 1-2 years possibly so just going to give him the best life i can and prepare myself for the worst and hope for the best



Deb,
I am sorry for little Dex and what you are going through and hope things turn around. I had a sick Lap so with bad renal issues, anyway she lived like over 5 yrs after I was told months only. Along time ago, but I do remember it was like Dex story and she lived a long time. They are amazing sometimes.


----------



## dwerten

Sammie said:


> Deb,
> I am sorry for little Dex and what you are going through and hope things turn around. I had a sick Lap so with bad renal issues, anyway she lived like over 5 yrs after I was told months only. Along time ago, but I do remember it was like Dex story and she lived a long time. They are amazing sometimes.


thanks so much for posting this


----------



## allheart

Love you Deb and Dex, and just remember, we are here for you.
(sent you a PM) LOVE YOU.


----------



## Snowbody

DEb - we love you both and hope that Dex gets turned around and rallies. You've really done everything in your power (and outside it) to find answers. Sometimes there just aren't any and you have to do the best you can. Just never give up hope. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison

Just hang in there,llike I said my vet said w/ Gretchen's heart murmur she might live two years,,she lived 10 more,she lived a total of 12.5.
Love can perform miracles and w/ al lthe love you all have at home and from all of us, we hope and pray it will make a difference..


----------



## dwerten

you all are the best  really needed this after being rejected by the k9kidneydiet group last night saying they cannot help me with my dog and still confused by that but the k9kidney group is truly amazing and have been a great support group just as you have so I am going to focus on the positive people who truly care about dogs.

Dear Debbie,
We are very sorry, but we do not believe our group can be of help. 
We wish you the very best.


K9KidneyDiet Moderator Team


----------



## michellerobison

dwerten said:


> you all are the best  really needed this after being rejected by the k9kidneydiet group last night saying they cannot help me with my dog and still confused by that but the k9kidney group is truly amazing and have been a great support group just as you have so I am going to focus on the positive people who truly care about dogs.
> 
> Dear Debbie,
> We are very sorry, but we do not believe our group can be of help.
> We wish you the very best.
> 
> 
> K9KidneyDiet Moderator Team


 
How can they just reject you like that? DId you try to join and they rejected you or you posted and they didn't try to help. WOW!
YOu would have thought they would have offered somethign,even a warm letter of support if they couldn't help... 

That response left me cold!

We're here and will give you all the warm fuzzies and support we can possible give!

Hugs!:grouphug:


----------



## dwerten

michellerobison said:


> How can they just reject you like that? DId you try to join and they rejected you or you posted and they didn't try to help. WOW!
> YOu would have thought they would have offered somethign,even a warm letter of support if they couldn't help...
> 
> That response left me cold!
> 
> We're here and will give you all the warm fuzzies and support we can possible give!
> 
> Hugs!:grouphug:


no clue guess I read the title wrong LOL. 

I have to say not surprised anymore after what i have seen in helping dogs and getting help there are some very mean spirited people out there and will never understand them myself. When there is a sick dog involved all that should be set aside and do what is best for the dog if people truly care about dogs and not just talk about it. Actions and lack there of show me what is really in peoples heart and how they feel about dogs as I would NEVER deny someone information that had a sick dog no matter what my feelings about an owner were if I knew info to possibly help them but sadly not everyone is like that and they have to live with themselves. I can sleep at night knowing I have always tried to help people nicely and putting myself in their position to help them with what I have learned and up to them to consult with their vet or specialist.

no worries I have a little guy to take care of no time for games. 

Today he is real spirited so much so he was a nightmare for subq's and we had a little set back after having hospital do subq's yesterday for free  ugh. This time dh had the great idea of holding him - yeah we will not be doing that again as he is 8.8lbs having lost weight from 9.3 and holding him while bucking was like riding a bull. It was not fun and my arms were ready to collapse after so no gym workout for me as I did Dexter Aerobics today lol


----------



## michellerobison

Is this the group? 

K9KidneyDiet : K9KidneyDiet


----------



## maggieh

Deb - just letting you know we're thinking of you.


----------



## dwerten

michellerobison said:


> Is this the group?
> 
> K9KidneyDiet : K9KidneyDiet


yep it is that group


----------



## summer

Dwerten,

Sorry to hear your Dex is sick. I read through the thread and it sounds like you guys have been through so much. You are doing a wonderful job trying to help him. He is very lucky to have such a dedicated mommy. We hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## dwerten

summer said:


> Dwerten,
> 
> Sorry to hear your Dex is sick. I read through the thread and it sounds like you guys have been through so much. You are doing a wonderful job trying to help him. He is very lucky to have such a dedicated mommy. We hope he feels better very soon.


thank you so much it really helps being around people that are supportive and positive when going through this


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

dwerten said:


> yep it is that group


Deb, you and Dex continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Again, you are the best Mommy to Dex.

This caught my eye on the K9KidneyDiet link ..."We are a supportive group, but not a support group." I must be dense because I don't understand what that means. Oh, well.

Anyway, you have tons and tons of love and support right here on SM. We love you and Dex.


----------



## Johita

I'm so sorry the K9kidney group rejected you, but I know that Dex is in good hands with you around. He continues to be in our prayers.


----------



## dwerten

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Deb, you and Dex continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Again, you are the best Mommy to Dex.
> 
> This caught my eye on the K9KidneyDiet link ..."We are a supportive group, but not a support group." I must be dense because I don't understand what that means. Oh, well.
> 
> Anyway, you have tons and tons of love and support right here on SM. We love you and Dex.


lol that is funny that you noticed that too as i was like what is the double talk there hahaha. I guess they will give the people they want the information and then if you are upset about your dog dying as no cure for the disease they will not be a support group to you and you need to join another group for that LOL. 

On another group I am on a friend posted they would not approve her friend either with a shih tzu and she got the same email as I did and she was only on two dog groups. Who knows what their method to their madness is other than they are not there to help sick dogs or they would let any and everyone who wanted to join their group to help with their sick dogs why discriminate if you claim to care about sick dogs? 

Who knows maybe this is a blessing as maybe they could have hurt instead of helped my dog so you just never know as some things happen for a reason in life


----------



## dwerten

Thought i would share a pic of my wild man so now you see why it is so hard to do subq's LOL


----------



## Snowbody

Aw, Deb - he's so handsome. I can't stand it that he's sick. 
I really don't get the other group. Seems like they're a contradiction in terms. I really don't think you pick and choose compassion...it's just there and you have it or you don't. I guess they don't.:angry:
I was wondering if there's any way to wrap, really swaddle, Dex for the shots, like one swaddles babies so that their legs and arms don't move. Just a thought since he's such a wild man. If only he knew mom and dad were doing it for his own good.


----------



## dwerten

Snowbody said:


> Aw, Deb - he's so handsome. I can't stand it that he's sick.
> I really don't get the other group. Seems like they're a contradiction in terms. I really don't think you pick and choose compassion...it's just there and you have it or you don't. I guess they don't.:angry:
> I was wondering if there's any way to wrap, really swaddle, Dex for the shots, like one swaddles babies so that their legs and arms don't move. Just a thought since he's such a wild man. If only he knew mom and dad were doing it for his own good.


thanks i agree 100% just nuts 

hmmm where do i get a swaddler as willing to try anything just wish he would calm down. 

I kind of feel sad as a vet friend said dogs with his high of numbers usually do not live more than a couple months so she is wishing me the best and just being honest. This scared me but i appreciate her honesty. She said treat the dog not the blood work and if he is acting good then go with it as he may not be text book and may beat the odds. I sure hope so as not ready to lose my little guy and going to put up a good fight because I know he will too


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

prayers continuing for little Dex!!! ( he's such a little doll! )


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> Thought i would share a pic of my wild man so now you see why it is so hard to do subq's LOL


 
Awww Deb, he's such a handsome boy :wub: Sending more prayers and lots of love.


----------



## HaleysMom

dwerten said:


> Thought i would share a pic of my wild man so now you see why it is so hard to do subq's LOL


 

Oh Deb, what a precious wild boy he is!!!:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Snowbody

dwerten said:


> thanks i agree 100% just nuts
> 
> hmmm where do i get a swaddler as willing to try anything just wish he would calm down.
> 
> I kind of feel sad as a vet friend said dogs with his high of numbers usually do not live more than a couple months so she is wishing me the best and just being honest. This scared me but i appreciate her honesty. She said treat the dog not the blood work and if he is acting good then go with it as he may not be text book and may beat the odds. I sure hope so as not ready to lose my little guy and going to put up a good fight because I know he will too


Deb - We used to swaddle my DS in a receiving blanket - they're perfect size blankets in baby stores. Or else you might just be able to use a towel - bigger than a hand towel. Here was a link to videos on swaddling an infant. Kind of makes them look like a mummy but it used to really give my infant son security the times when we did it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

dwerten said:


> Thought i would share a pic of my wild man so now you see why it is so hard to do subq's LOL


Oh, look at that precious face! And, that nose and those eyes make one's heart melt. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Oh he looks so cute and healthy and bright eyed! :wub: I think Susan may be on to something...wrap him up like a burrito! I tried that with Rocky and he is an escape artist, but it may work for you!!! I have not read any recent posts...is he drinking or eating anything yet? Hugs for you and Dex...still praying for the little guy. Now I'll go read some posts.


----------



## Snowbody

Snowbody said:


> Deb - We used to swaddle my DS in a receiving blanket - they're perfect size blankets in baby stores. Or else you might just be able to use a towel - bigger than a hand towel. Here was a link to videos on swaddling an infant. Kind of makes them look like a mummy but it used to really give my infant son security the times when we did it.


Oops, forgot the link. :blush::brownbag: infant swaddle - Google Search


----------



## edelweiss

Dex, praying for you and your keeper/mom.:wub:


----------



## princessre

dwerten said:


> no clue guess I read the title wrong LOL.
> 
> I have to say not surprised anymore after what i have seen in helping dogs and getting help there are some very mean spirited people out there and will never understand them myself. When there is a sick dog involved all that should be set aside and do what is best for the dog if people truly care about dogs and not just talk about it. Actions and lack there of show me what is really in peoples heart and how they feel about dogs as I would NEVER deny someone information that had a sick dog no matter what my feelings about an owner were if I knew info to possibly help them but sadly not everyone is like that and they have to live with themselves. I can sleep at night knowing I have always tried to help people nicely and putting myself in their position to help them with what I have learned and up to them to consult with their vet or specialist.
> 
> no worries I have a little guy to take care of no time for games.
> 
> Today he is real spirited so much so he was a nightmare for subq's and we had a little set back after having hospital do subq's yesterday for free  ugh. This time dh had the great idea of holding him - yeah we will not be doing that again as he is 8.8lbs having lost weight from 9.3 and holding him while bucking was like riding a bull. It was not fun and my arms were ready to collapse after so no gym workout for me as I did Dexter Aerobics today lol


Deb, I think about you and Dex everyday. Dex is so lucky to have you as a mom. I know that you will give him the best shot possible with his condition. 

You have always helped me with problems, and I have seen you help so many others. You are really one of a kind. :heart: 

I'm praying for Dex. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Deb, you are such a wonderful Mommy. I am praying for Dex and have you both in my thoughts.


----------



## dwerten

so bummed he just threw up his entire breakfast  

Today was the first day off of his sulcrulfate so calling hospital as may need to keep him on it still 

hoping it is not that he cannot tolerate his food


----------



## Snowbody

dwerten said:


> so bummed he just threw up his entire breakfast
> 
> Today was the first day off of his sulcrulfate so calling hospital as may need to keep him on it still
> 
> hoping it is not that he cannot tolerate his food


Ugh - Deb - I'm so sorry. I guess you might have to go really, really slowly. See what the vet says. Sending prayers to both of you.:smootch:


----------



## dwerten

Snowbody said:


> Ugh - Deb - I'm so sorry. I guess you might have to go really, really slowly. See what the vet says. Sending prayers to both of you.:smootch:


yeah pretty depressed about it and cried again as just when things start to look better whamo something bad happens. They told me on k9kidney this is a roller coaster ride so get ready and they were not kidding so thanks for letting me vent here too  

The good thing is we used the new needles they recommended on k9kidney and much better teramu 19 gauge as we were using monoject 18 and those were huge. He did a little better but when the fluid starts it stings him I think as on normosol R and they said it can stink a little with that one - feel so bad for my little man 

she told me to get a cat bag as she feels bad as it is costing so much with subq's in paying her but i told her it is worth it for now. I will order it though and see if it helps . 

This is so hard  If he was acting more sick the decision would be easier but I just cannot put down a dog that is acting so well yet kidneys are failing  I just pray daily for God to let me know when it is his time and i tell dex to tell me when it is time.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh honey i m so saddened u n dex r going thru all of this and so suddenly at that and im so sorry bout the other group seems selfish to me :/ im praying for dex to get better soon . poor baby


----------



## dwerten

IMS called back and he has to go back on sulcrulfate so going to hospital to get it and she wants him still on phos binder to bring down phos so have to do that tonight and hope he keeps meal down.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhh sorry Dex threw up.. praying the sucralfate will help keep tummy 'calm". Know all this is emotionally and physically draining to you... I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this! The prayers continue!


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> so bummed he just threw up his entire breakfast
> 
> Today was the first day off of his sulcrulfate so calling hospital as may need to keep him on it still
> 
> hoping it is not that he cannot tolerate his food


Deb, 

I'm so sorry. I pray for you & Dex every day.

CRF is so rough. Sydney has her good days, and then, her bad days.

A friend of mine lost one of her Yorkies to CRF at age 18, and two things she recommended to me are Nutrical & baby electrolytes.

It's an emotional roller-coaster.

Sheila


----------



## dwerten

thank you both so much I am sleeping alot with my little man. He is a good snuggler. 

@sheila - are you on k9kidney group? They are very kind there and very helpful as well - they said it will be a roller coaster ride and wow they were not kidding. Thanks for sharing that you are going through that same up and down - I will not get my hopes up when a good day comes to be disappointed when the next day is not so great  I will just be thankful for each day I have him


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> thank you both so much I am sleeping alot with my little man. He is a good snuggler.
> 
> @sheila - are you on k9kidney group? They are very kind there and very helpful as well - they said it will be a roller coaster ride and wow they were not kidding. Thanks for sharing that you are going through that same up and down - I will not get my hopes up when a good day comes to be disappointed when the next day is not so great  I will just be thankful for each day I have him


I sleep a lot with Sydney, too. She's my snuggle bunny.
I was in the K9Kidneys group, but I left-I posted a few times, but just couldn't keep up with the group. They are very nice there.
Found I needed more one-on-one with my friend that has gone through it.
One thing she told me was to always tell my Sydney that I love her and I need her-she said Yorkies have such a strong will to live, that they can
actually will themselves to live, if given reason. She said if I need to cry, do it away from home. She said try to treat her like everything is ok.

I'm like you-I just take each day as it comes, and feel thankful for that day. I don't think about tomorrow.

It hurts to see Sydney so thin. She was always my "big eater", and always a little over-weight.


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> I sleep a lot with Sydney, too. She's my snuggle bunny.
> I was in the K9Kidneys group, but I left-I posted a few times, but just couldn't keep up with the group. They are very nice there.
> Found I needed more one-on-one with my friend that has gone through it.
> One thing she told me was to always tell my Sydney that I love her and I need her-she said Yorkies have such a strong will to live, that they can
> actually will themselves to live, if given reason. She said if I need to cry, do it away from home. She said try to treat her like everything is ok.
> 
> I'm like you-I just take each day as it comes, and feel thankful for that day. I don't think about tomorrow.
> 
> It hurts to see Sydney so thin. She was always my "big eater", and always a little over-weight.


that is great you have a friend who has gone through it. I will tell him that too  I go outside when i want to cry like I did today so he cannot hear me  sometimes it just hits me like driving in the car to work or when he vomits like today but I will definitely not do it in front of him great advice


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> that is great you have a friend who has gone through it. I will tell him that too  I go outside when i want to cry like I did today so he cannot hear me  sometimes it just hits me like driving in the car to work or when he vomits like today but I will definitely not do it in front of him great advice


I appreciate her so much. I know it has to bring up the pain for her, but she insists if she can help me through it, it eases her pain. 

I attend mass every morning, and I find myself crying during Intercessions, when we offer up someone we love or have lost, in prayer.

I offer up Sydney, and then, I find the tears are flowing.

I try so hard not to think of life without her.


----------



## Terry36

Sending hugs to you Deb and to you Sheila as well.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

This is so difficult..I cannot imagine how much....we are all here to listen to cry with you too..praying for a miracle for both Dex and Sydney.


----------



## Barb and the boys

I have been off for a few day and in catching up all I have been doing is praying and crying. There are so may sick furbabies right now, I am sure God is getting an earful of prayers for our babies.

Have you thought about using a "thunder jacket" to calm Dex when he needs his shots? It might give him the calming he needs to get through the shots.

Twinkie & I will keep you in our prayers.

Barb


----------



## dwerten

Barb and the boys said:


> I have been off for a few day and in catching up all I have been doing is praying and crying. There are so may sick furbabies right now, I am sure God is getting an earful of prayers for our babies.
> 
> Have you thought about using a "thunder jacket" to calm Dex when he needs his shots? It might give him the calming he needs to get through the shots.
> 
> Twinkie & I will keep you in our prayers.
> 
> Barb


actually funny you say that as saw it at the pet store but it does not have a hole to pull skin through and put needle in  

checking into a cat bag as it has a velcro at top to open up space. I hate to do that but i do not think towel will work with him but can try that too


----------



## michellerobison

I say the same thing. I used to ask the vet to tell me in case I'm blind to it. On Amy's last day,she just was so sick,I asked her if she was ready to go and she gave me saddest cry..,I never heard her make a noise like that....it was like she was taking all she had left in her, to tell me.."let me go mommy".

We're keeping you and Dex in our prayers,it's so hard when it's up and down like this....:wub:




dwerten said:


> yeah pretty depressed about it and cried again as just when things start to look better whamo something bad happens. They told me on k9kidney this is a roller coaster ride so get ready and they were not kidding so thanks for letting me vent here too
> 
> The good thing is we used the new needles they recommended on k9kidney and much better teramu 19 gauge as we were using monoject 18 and those were huge. He did a little better but when the fluid starts it stings him I think as on normosol R and they said it can stink a little with that one - feel so bad for my little man
> 
> she told me to get a cat bag as she feels bad as it is costing so much with subq's in paying her but i told her it is worth it for now. I will order it though and see if it helps .
> 
> This is so hard  If he was acting more sick the decision would be easier but I just cannot put down a dog that is acting so well yet kidneys are failing  I just pray daily for God to let me know when it is his time and i tell dex to tell me when it is time.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Aw Deb, I'm sending love to Dex and to you along with lots and lots of hugs and prayers. God love Dexter he is such an adorable little man. I wish I could help you in some way. I'll pray for sure.


----------



## Bailey&Me

I am so, so incredibly sorry for what you are going through with Dex. He is a gorgeous little man and so loved! I hope and pray he continues to hang in there and defy the odds. We are all rooting for him. 

You are such a wonderful Mommy!


----------



## allheart

Deb, I and we are with you all the way, sending so much love and prayers.


----------



## socalyte

Aw Deb, I too want to reach right through the computer and give you a hug. These dark days are so hard to get through. I'm keeping Dex in my prayers. 

It seems like you caught it pretty quickly, and that is a very good thing, plus you are giving him the best of care. Hang in there and know we are all pulling for you.


----------



## dwerten

I just woke up tonight to give sulcrulfate as fed at 7:50 along with his antibiotics and he vomitted his smaller portioned meal just now at 12:31am. I called hospital tonight and they are not sure if it is because his numbers climbed on friday and are continuing to climb or if antibiotics or if it is the ibd and he cannot eat turkey and barley now. I am scared right now as he has not kept any food down for a day. 

tears are streaming down my face. Trying not to stress but it is hard not to right now. 

They said not to give sulcrulfate tonight and talk to ims in morning. The good thing is he is not vomitting over and over which leads me to believe it is more food related or antibiotic related


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Keeping him in prayer Deb.


----------



## allheart

Deb the sulcrulfate, is that to prevent or help with ulcers? Or are they using it for other purposes? With my Tina Marie, their was a liquid medicine, that I would use a syringe for, a couple of times a day, the medicine was for nausea, given prior to any meals. That seemed to work for us.

The great news, is that little Dex still desires to eat!!!!!! Even though he did get sick.

If there not given you anything to give him, for nausea, I would ask about it.

So deeply in my heart and prayers.


----------



## edelweiss

Deb, I am remembering you and Dex as I journey a similar, but different road w/Kitzel. Your help has been immense & we both appreciate your encouragement. Our liver & kidney results were stable today but will have to retest. We are getting coverage for what may be a resulting ulcer (from the tablets he swallowed) or severe gastritis---everything at the moment is guess work. He started today on antibiotic shots as the white cell count is up. So. . . just thinking of you so much.
Sending love & hugs & many prayers upward for you both.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> I just woke up tonight to give sulcrulfate as fed at 7:50 along with his antibiotics and he vomitted his smaller portioned meal just now at 12:31am. I called hospital tonight and they are not sure if it is because his numbers climbed on friday and are continuing to climb or if antibiotics or if it is the ibd and he cannot eat turkey and barley now. I am scared right now as he has not kept any food down for a day.
> 
> tears are streaming down my face. Trying not to stress but it is hard not to right now.
> 
> They said not to give sulcrulfate tonight and talk to ims in morning. The good thing is he is not vomitting over and over which leads me to believe it is more food related or antibiotic related


Deb,

I am so sorry.

I know how you feel. We try hard not to stress out, but it's nearly impossible.

I hope it turns out to be food related.

I'm glad Dex isn't vomiting over & over. We've gone through that with Sydney and it is so scary.

I'm praying Dex's numbers drop. And that he can eat small amounts to day, and keep it down.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## dwerten

allheart said:


> Deb the sulcrulfate, is that to prevent or help with ulcers? Or are they using it for other purposes? With my Tina Marie, their was a liquid medicine, that I would use a syringe for, a couple of times a day, the medicine was for nausea, given prior to any meals. That seemed to work for us.
> 
> The great news, is that little Dex still desires to eat!!!!!! Even though he did get sick.
> 
> If there not given you anything to give him, for nausea, I would ask about it.
> 
> So deeply in my heart and prayers.


thanks the sulcrulfate acts like a bandaid to the intestines to keep from getting ulcers - i put a pill in water in a syringe and swirly it until dissolved and give him that then an hour later give liquid pepcid ac then hour later feed him. The pepcid ac keeps acid down in tummy before food goes in as he is uremic since his bun is over 80 as it is 110 and creatinine is over 4.0 as he is at 4.2 He is almost to severe kidney failure again as they are severe when creatinine is over 5 so he is in moderate status now but was in severe when i took him in on 1/3 at 7.6 creatinine and bun 180. Normal for bun is 7-25 and normal for creatinine is .3-1.4 so you can see he is pretty bad


----------



## dwerten

edelweiss said:


> Deb, I am remembering you and Dex as I journey a similar, but different road w/Kitzel. Your help has been immense & we both appreciate your encouragement. Our liver & kidney results were stable today but will have to retest. We are getting coverage for what may be a resulting ulcer (from the tablets he swallowed) or severe gastritis---everything at the moment is guess work. He started today on antibiotic shots as the white cell count is up. So. . . just thinking of you so much.
> Sending love & hugs & many prayers upward for you both.


thanks so much and hoping your baby is going to be just fine. For ulcers ask about sulcrulfate and pepcid a/c as sulcrulfate acts like a liquid bandaid to prevent ulcers. 

not sure what you are feeding but dogs with alot of acid in body need to be on alkaline foods so i am learning about this since dex is uremic which is high in acid in his system 

when they have ulcers they have coffee ground looking stuff in vomit and black tarry stool usually


----------



## dwerten

it is so crazy as he is running around playing with his ball like he is totally normal but cannot keep food down - so wierd.

here is a pic of his favorite toy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Checking in on little Dex, and glad to find he seems to be feeling fine...in spite of not keeping food down. Yes, that does seem a bit strange but not going to 'question' it.. just glad he feels good. 

I have nothing to add that is of any help but be assured the prayers continue!


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - you must be totally exhausted, not being able to get a night's sleep in. I wish I could send you some sleep and some peace of mind. Poor little Dex. I can't get over how he is playing and acting fine. What a strong little guy he is. I wonder whether it could be the antibiotics? When did he start taking them? Was he ever on the one he's on now? If he's been on another antibiotic that he tolerated in the past, maybe you can switch to that. I just pray that he'll turn around in being able to keep food down and his numbers down. Sending lots of prayers, as always. rayer:


----------



## HaleysMom

dwerten said:


> it is so crazy as he is running around playing with his ball like he is totally normal but cannot keep food down - so wierd.
> 
> here is a pic of his favorite toy


 
Dex is so precious! I'm sorry he is throwing up his food but it is good news he feels well enough to play! He is in my thoughts and prayers everyday!!
((((Big Huge Hugs))))


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Oh Dexie boy...I love to hear that you are playing! Could be the antibiotics are working! I know when I take antibiotics I do not have an appetite. 
He looks so cute in that picture with his ball...what a cutie!


----------



## dwerten

Snowbody said:


> Deb - you must be totally exhausted, not being able to get a night's sleep in. I wish I could send you some sleep and some peace of mind. Poor little Dex. I can't get over how he is playing and acting fine. What a strong little guy he is. I wonder whether it could be the antibiotics? When did he start taking them? Was he ever on the one he's on now? If he's been on another antibiotic that he tolerated in the past, maybe you can switch to that. I just pray that he'll turn around in being able to keep food down and his numbers down. Sending lots of prayers, as always. rayer:


he has been on amoxicillin and baytril since 1/3 and kept them down with no food in his tummy never vomitting once in hospital and he was there 6 days. My gut keeps telling me the food but I could be wrong


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> it is so crazy as he is running around playing with his ball like he is totally normal but cannot keep food down - so wierd.
> 
> here is a pic of his favorite toy


 
Deb, bless his sweet heart and yours too. Much love and prayers are going up for the both of you.


----------



## missiek

What a precious soul Dex is...what a fighter! I am praying for you and him, that one day soon he will be able to eat food and keep it down.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> it is so crazy as he is running around playing with his ball like he is totally normal but cannot keep food down - so wierd.
> 
> here is a pic of his favorite toy


Deb,

It is crazy-Syndey goes through the same thing-I feel like I might lose her at at moment, and the next thing, she is running around, like nothing in the world is wrong with her.

Have you tried offering Dex one of the Gerber Graduate cookies?

Sydney will eat those, sometimes when she won't eat solid food. Kind of like us, after we've been sick, and all we can handle is dry toast.

He is so precious.

I pray he will have years with you.

Our Vet told us, that we may have months, or years. That's the way of CRF. 

Sydney's latest diet is two hard cooked eggs, chopped very fine, 3/4 cups of Sushi rice, that has been cooked in low sodium beef broth, and 1/4 cup of cooked, mashed sweet potato. She's eating it well, and holding it down.

Sheila


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

dwerten said:


> he has been on amoxicillin and baytril since 1/3 and kept them down with no food in his tummy never vomitting once in hospital and he was there 6 days. My gut keeps telling me the food but I could be wrong


I'm wondering, too, if it could just be a specific food. Or, maybe too many antiobiotics? 

Maybe, like Bailey, he just needs a little more time for his tummy to settle down more?

My prayers and thoughts continue for you and Dex. He is just so sweet and adorable. 

Hopefully, Karla or Jackie (or, Dr. Jaimie) could offer some more feedback on this.


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Deb,
> 
> It is crazy-Syndey goes through the same thing-I feel like I might lose her at at moment, and the next thing, she is running around, like nothing in the world is wrong with her.
> 
> Have you tried offering Dex one of the Gerber Graduate cookies?
> 
> Sydney will eat those, sometimes when she won't eat solid food. Kind of like us, after we've been sick, and all we can handle is dry toast.
> 
> He is so precious.
> 
> I pray he will have years with you.
> 
> Our Vet told us, that we may have months, or years. That's the way of CRF.
> 
> Sydney's latest diet is two hard cooked eggs, chopped very fine, 3/4 cups of Sushi rice, that has been cooked in low sodium beef broth, and 1/4 cup of cooked, mashed sweet potato. She's eating it well, and holding it down.
> 
> Sheila


thanks sheila going to try sweet potato with turkey tonight and hoping he will keep it down and if not switching to egg whites as that is the lowest phos protein there is. 

he is acting like he is hungry  I feel so bad - gave him sulcrulfate and pepcid ac and almost time to eat and paws crossed he keeps it down

They are talking about giving him a anti-vomitting med tomorrow if he cannot keep the food down  I just hate all these drugs and reall wish I could get a diet that works so emailed nutritionist tonight to let her know what is going on. I just wish someone could say feed this and it will work as I am real strict when something works like with purina ha for 4 years so this is just so complicated juggling three diseases


----------



## dwerten

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I'm wondering, too, if it could just be a specific food. Or, maybe too many antiobiotics?
> 
> Maybe, like Bailey, he just needs a little more time for his tummy to settle down more?
> 
> My prayers and thoughts continue for you and Dex. He is just so sweet and adorable.
> 
> Hopefully, Karla or Jackie (or, Dr. Jaimie) could offer some more feedback on this.


Dr Jaimie has been helping on FB. She has been very helpful and supportive as well. I will let her know about the set back yesterday though as forgot so thanks for reminding me


----------



## uniquelovdolce

he looks so precious w his ball , im just praying for him to feel better n keep his food down


----------



## dwerten

i fed him turkey and organic sweet potato from whole foods canned puree and he loved it and ate it all up - paws crossed he keeps it down tonight


----------



## dwerten

here is some good information on this 

Chronic Renal Failure

another sign we noticed right before he crashed was he was not pooping on schedule which caught my attention as he would always eat his food then poop and then at night same thing and he was not doing that  

His urine specific gravity is 1.015 so that is not good based on article above


----------



## Snowbody

Going to bed now. Praying for you and Dex -- come on Dex. Keep the food down for Aunt Sue and Tyler. :grouphug:


----------



## allheart

yorkieville said:


> Deb,
> 
> It is crazy-Syndey goes through the same thing-I feel like I might lose her at at moment, and the next thing, she is running around, like nothing in the world is wrong with her.
> 
> Have you tried offering Dex one of the Gerber Graduate cookies?
> 
> Sydney will eat those, sometimes when she won't eat solid food. Kind of like us, after we've been sick, and all we can handle is dry toast.
> 
> He is so precious.
> 
> I pray he will have years with you.
> 
> Our Vet told us, that we may have months, or years. That's the way of CRF.
> 
> Sydney's latest diet is two hard cooked eggs, chopped very fine, 3/4 cups of Sushi rice, that has been cooked in low sodium beef broth, and 1/4 cup of cooked, mashed sweet potato. She's eating it well, and holding it down.
> 
> Sheila


Sheila,

I am so sorry your litle one is going through this as well. Saying prayers, huge ones.


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> here is some good information on this
> 
> Chronic Renal Failure
> 
> another sign we noticed right before he crashed was he was not pooping on schedule which caught my attention as he would always eat his food then poop and then at night same thing and he was not doing that
> 
> His urine specific gravity is 1.015 so that is not good based on article above


Deb, hang in there. I wish I could just hug you. Deb, when Tina Marie was going through this, they immedialtely did prescribe medicine for nausea. It was in liquid form, and I would use a syringe. It really did help to calm down her belly. I know your vet wants to do a pill form and I don't know which is better, but since little Dex, is on different meds already, you may want to ask what is best.

Don't feel bad about another med, especially for nausea. Many more prayers and love coming your way.


----------



## michellerobison

Ooooh litle guy. I hope his pancreas will kick into gear,it may help the nausea.
We have our fingers crossed and praying for him to get better!

We love you!
Hugs!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i hope dex was able to keep it down , praying for lil dex


----------



## bellapuppy

Checking in to see how Dex is doing today.


----------



## Snowbody

How's Dex today? Sending prayers and love.


----------



## dwerten

thanks everyone for your continued prayers 

he kept his food down last night 

I am feeding him again now with paws crossed as put that aluminum hydroxide powder in it  poor baby 

now trying to decide as ims said i could stop antibiotic if do not believe it was lepto which i do not since he is inside all the time on wee wee pad after pancreatitis I became paranoid with him. I feel I should complete the course as almost there but she is not sure if that might be upsetting tummy but again my gut was the barley. 

I have been giving him sweet potato puree so it is like baby food. I mixed the AH in that. 

a friend read that people with ibd, ibs and crohns should not eat grains so she recommended i stay away from grains with him since he has ibd. Sweet potato is also alkaline food and barley is slightly acidic so want to stay with alkaline low phos foods for now for him since bun is 110 and diet affects bun more than creatinine I have read in canine and feline nutrition book by case carey and hirakawa daristotle that i bought a few years ago to learn to homecook as a nutritionist on my allergy group said it is the easiest and most accurate to understand. It is great and goes over kidney disease in great detail as well


----------



## The A Team

You are amazing! I bet Dex will be holding his own very shortly as you are taking better care of him than anyone else could.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> thanks sheila going to try sweet potato with turkey tonight and hoping he will keep it down and if not switching to egg whites as that is the lowest phos protein there is.
> 
> he is acting like he is hungry  I feel so bad - gave him sulcrulfate and pepcid ac and almost time to eat and paws crossed he keeps it down
> 
> They are talking about giving him a anti-vomitting med tomorrow if he cannot keep the food down  I just hate all these drugs and reall wish I could get a diet that works so emailed nutritionist tonight to let her know what is going on. I just wish someone could say feed this and it will work as I am real strict when something works like with purina ha for 4 years so this is just so complicated juggling three diseases


Deb, I know. I wish there was a specific diet that they said, "This works, feed it", but even when we find one they will eat, they turn off to it, and we are left scrambling for another to prepare.

I read your post that he held his food down, and I am so glad.

I think you are amazing, dealing with 3 diseases at one time.

Dex is so blessed to have you as his Mommy, and I suspect he knows it.

I am never ceased to be amazed at how well our Yorkies manage being sick.

I feel like I could learn from Sydney's attitude.

I will continue to pray that Dex eats well, and keeps it down.

Sheila


----------



## Snowbody

yorkieville said:


> Deb, I know. I wish there was a specific diet that they said, "This works, feed it", but even when we find one they will eat, they turn off to it, and we are left scrambling for another to prepare.
> 
> I read your post that he held his food down, and I am so glad.
> 
> I think you are amazing, dealing with 3 diseases at one time.
> 
> Dex is so blessed to have you as his Mommy, and I suspect he knows it.
> 
> I am never ceased to be amazed at how well our Yorkies manage being sick.
> 
> I feel like I could learn from Sydney's attitude.
> 
> I will continue to pray that Dex eats well, and keeps it down.
> 
> Sheila


Ditto to what Sheila said and also sending prayers to you Sheila, and Sydney. I wish there was some way to make all of this go away but these little ones are blessed with amazing moms.:grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

hugs ! and continued prayers .


----------



## yorkieville

Snowbody said:


> Ditto to what Sheila said and also sending prayers to you Sheila, and Sydney. I wish there was some way to make all of this go away but these little ones are blessed with amazing moms.:grouphug:


Thank you so much. My DH & I love Sydney like she is our child. We homecook for her, together, and we are grateful for every minute we have with her.

We pray, that we will be able to continue to give her a good quality of life for a few more years.

A friends Yorkie lived with CRF for 3 years, before she Cross the Bridge at the age of 18 ears, and she had a good quality of life.

Today, Sydney was running around, teasing us, as if nothing in the world is wrong with her.

But like Dex, she has those days.......:smcry:

:grouphug: Sheila


----------



## dwerten

dh is emailing me hourly letting me know he has kept his food down today thank goodness and doing well. He had a normal stool too so that is great too as with this disease they get constipated from sulcrulfate so that is a concern as well. 

I am hoping all this info will help someone else if they ever need it too but hoping no one on here ever has to go through this. 

I so appreciate all the info, support and prayers as it keeps me going every day. 

Subq's went good this morning and the hospital is ordering the needles we bought as referred by k9kidney and tech thanked me so much for mentioning it and said they learn from patients too so maybe helped some other dogs too which is always nice. I always feel we can learn from each other in life if our minds are open to it and so glad this hospital and the specialists and techs I work with are so open to it and welcome it and do not just say do not read on the internet.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> dh is emailing me hourly letting me know he has kept his food down today thank goodness and doing well. He had a normal stool too so that is great too as with this disease they get constipated from sulcrulfate so that is a concern as well.
> 
> I am hoping all this info will help someone else if they ever need it too but hoping no one on here ever has to go through this.
> 
> I so appreciate all the info, support and prayers as it keeps me going every day.
> 
> Subq's went good this morning and the hospital is ordering the needles we bought as referred by k9kidney and tech thanked me so much for mentioning it and said they learn from patients too so maybe helped some other dogs too which is always nice. I always feel we can learn from each other in life if our minds are open to it and so glad this hospital and the specialists and techs I work with are so open to it and welcome it and do not just say do not read on the internet.


Oh, Deb, I am so glad Dex is keeping his food down today and his stool is normal. 

I will continue to keep Dex and you & your DH in my prayers.

I wish, Vets would begin to test for the kidneys slowing down, long before they are in failure, and I am going to discuss it with my Vet for Kia, since Sydney is in CRF. 

So sadly, we don't know it's happening, too often, until they are there.

You're right, if anyone learns anything to prevent their babies from going through CRF, it will have been worth posting all the info. 

Hugs & Prayers,
Sheila


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Oh, Deb, I am so glad Dex is keeping his food down today and his stool is normal.
> 
> I will continue to keep Dex and you & your DH in my prayers.
> 
> I wish, Vets would begin to test for the kidneys slowing down, long before they are in failure, and I am going to discuss it with my Vet for Kia, since Sydney is in CRF.
> 
> So sadly, we don't know it's happening, too often, until they are there.
> 
> You're right, if anyone learns anything to prevent their babies from going through CRF, it will have been worth posting all the info.
> 
> Hugs & Prayers,
> Sheila


the prob sheila with this disease as reading everything i can on it is the dog has to lose 75% of kidney function before it shows up in blood work so the only beginning signs are excessive drinking and urination and that is what dex had for a few months and we even wrote down on a tablet for a day how often he was drinking and peeing and still did not think it could be renal failure. I was thinking diabetes since pancreatitis. The next thing is they are a little more sluggish. Then they stop wanting to eat either due to uric acid or due to sores in mouth which can happen. Dex started a couple days before spitting out his kibble. He was so excited to eat ran in office then grabbed kibble and spit it out and looked at me like it hurts mommy. I then soaked it and I felt around his mouth and found a loose pre-molar so thought it was loose tooth - Nope now looking back he may have had a sore in mouth the way he was acting. Then whamo vomitting, lethargic, blood in stool - it all happened so fast. I thought he had an ibd attack but he bounces back after 12 hrs so when it was more than 12 hrs i rushed him in immediately knowing this was not good but NEVER thinking kidney failure  

They told me even if i had blood work 6 mos ago it probably would not have shown up 

urine you might be able to see if specific gravity drops below 1.03-1.04 as diluted urine is a very good sign kidneys are not working properly and dex was at 1.015 and below 1.02 is bad  They are not concentrating the urine so now I know why you should always get urine and blood work done before putting your dog under anesthesia to see kidney function as I have read many times urine can determine kidney failure before blood work - well this is why. This is why getting urine checked yearly and blood work yearly can help so if you see specific gravity decreasing then kidney function could be decreasing  I skipped one year of blood work and urine check with dex - not my girls but dex  because he vomits and gets so stressed in car so please if your dog gets car sick and you are worried about stressing like i did do not make the mistake i did When dex vomits usually it is an 8 hr ordeal and in 2/09 when he had last blood work he vomitted off and on for 8 hrs when we got home so why I was so nervous but i should have risked it anyway as it may have showed in his urine this was an issue. 

so now i think i know why they say high blood pressure is the silent deadly killer because kidney failure and high blood pressure go hand in hand and in humans I believe it is the same you do not know you have it until 75% of kidney function is gone on a blood work up. Dogs with kidney failure have high blood pressure and have to go on bp medicine. Dex is high and he will have to go on it eventually she said. 

Also hiperlipidemia i read last night can be a trigger to kidney failure and dex had high triglycerides on 12 hr fast as his only high number on blood work in 2/09 which i questioned back then if that was tied to pancreatitis issue he had since triglycerides are tied to fats. I also questioned hiperlipidemia and was told not of concern. So who knows  but interesting i read that in nutrition book last night 

I just found this too as dex was on hydrolized soy diet since 2/07 but looks like from this it should have helped not hurt him but who knows  as i wonder if food caused this and Dee Dee is on this same diet and she vomitted this week and i was a nervous wreck thinking she will be 7 too this year and on the same food so becoming paranoid now 

Soy Protein Increases Glomerular Filtration Rate in Dogs with Normal or Reduced Renal Function ? J. Nutr.

GFR is the test to see how kidney function is but I have never heard of this before until i read about it in nutrition book last night 

http://www.kidney.org/kidneydisease/ckd/knowgfr.cfm

Here is the thing that comes up over and over and the sign we did not jump on sooner : if your dog drinks alot of water and pees clear take them in for urinalysis and blood work. I think many use wee wee pads and you can tell as i could tell but knew very little about kidney disease to pay attention to something like this. Dex would sometimes almost drink a whole bowl of water at one time - HUGE SIGN we thought it was a good thing 

Hopefully once again my learning experience will help someone else pay attention to the signs we did not think were critical  that were very critical. Now would that have saved dex if we did maybe not but at least we could have caught it at the beginning stages rather than end stage of disease


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> the prob sheila with this disease as reading everything i can on it is the dog has to lose 75% of kidney function before it shows up in blood work so the only beginning signs are excessive drinking and urination and that is what dex had for a few months and we even wrote down on a tablet for a day how often he was drinking and peeing and still did not think it could be renal failure. I was thinking diabetes since pancreatitis. The next thing is they are a little more sluggish. Then they stop wanting to eat either due to uric acid or due to sores in mouth which can happen. Dex started a couple days before spitting out his kibble. He was so excited to eat ran in office then grabbed kibble and spit it out and looked at me like it hurts mommy. I then soaked it and I felt around his mouth and found a loose pre-molar so thought it was loose tooth - Nope now looking back he may have had a sore in mouth the way he was acting. Then whamo vomitting, lethargic, blood in stool - it all happened so fast. I thought he had an ibd attack but he bounces back after 12 hrs so when it was more than 12 hrs i rushed him in immediately knowing this was not good but NEVER thinking kidney failure
> 
> They told me even if i had blood work 6 mos ago it probably would not have shown up
> 
> urine you might be able to see if specific gravity drops below 1.03-1.04 as diluted urine is a very good sign kidneys are not working properly and dex was at 1.015 and below 1.02 is bad  They are not concentrating the urine so now I know why you should always get urine and blood work done before putting your dog under anesthesia to see kidney function as I have read many times urine can determine kidney failure before blood work - well this is why. This is why getting urine checked yearly and blood work yearly can help so if you see specific gravity decreasing then kidney function could be decreasing  I skipped one year of blood work and urine check with dex - not my girls but dex  because he vomits and gets so stressed in car so please if your dog gets car sick and you are worried about stressing like i did do not make the mistake i did When dex vomits usually it is an 8 hr ordeal and in 2/09 when he had last blood work he vomitted off and on for 8 hrs when we got home so why I was so nervous but i should have risked it anyway as it may have showed in his urine this was an issue.
> 
> Also hiperlipidemia i read last night can be a trigger to kidney failure and dex had high triglycerides on 12 hr fast as his only high number on blood work in 2/09 which i questioned back then if that was tied to pancreatitis issue he had since triglycerides are tied to fats. I also questioned hiperlipidemia and was told not of concern. So who knows  but interesting i read that in nutrition book last night
> 
> I just found this too as dex was on hydrolized soy diet since 2/07 but looks like from this it should have helped not hurt him but who knows  as i wonder if food caused this and Dee Dee is on this same diet and she vomitted this week and i was a nervous wreck thinking she will be 7 too this year and on the same food so becoming paranoid now
> 
> Soy Protein Increases Glomerular Filtration Rate in Dogs with Normal or Reduced Renal Function ? J. Nutr.
> 
> GFR is the test to see how kidney function is but I have never heard of this before until i read about it in nutrition book last night
> 
> National Kidney Foundation: Glomerular Filtration Rate (GFR)
> 
> Here is the thing that comes up over and over and the sign we did not jump on sooner : if your dog drinks alot of water and pees clear take them in for urinalysis and blood work. I think many use wee wee pads and you can tell as i could tell but knew very little about kidney disease to pay attention to something like this. Dex would sometimes almost drink a whole bowl of water at one time - HUGE SIGN we thought it was a good thing
> 
> Hopefully once again my learning experience will help someone else pay attention to the signs we did not think were critical  that were very critical. Now would that have saved dex if we did maybe not but at least we could have caught it at the beginning stages rather than end stage of disease


Deb,

It is what is the most frustrating thing to me-that the kidneys are already 75% shut down, before it is diagnosed.

When my Vet called me and told me, I was in shock, and then, I began reading everything...I wanted to cry. Oh, heck, I cried, a lot.

I guess, if there is a good thing in Sydney's diagnosis, is that we caught it in pre-op blood-work. She had no signs, that we noticed, and my DH is retired, we are with our girls all of the time. No tinkling in the house, no loss of appetite, etc. But with two Yorkies drinking from the same water bottle, we didn't notice that she was drinking more water, and she goes out to tinkle, so I didn't see the color, until I took a sample in to the Vet, and I saw that it was so pale in color, I knew her kidneys weren't concentrating.

Then her symptoms happened seemingly overnight. 

She began vomiting up, everything she ate, lost weight, drank tons of water.

If I can just buy her a little more time, of a decent quality of life, and if, like you, I can show, just 1 person, to pay close attention to the water their baby drinks, their appetite, and to use wee wee pads....then, maybe I won't feel so bad....if I could just help someone else.

It breaks my heart to know, that we cannot save our kids.....all we can do is buy them some time........and I don't even like to think of our lives without Sydney, she has filled our lives, from the day we saw her, we were in love with her, and she has had us both, completely wrapped around her little paws.

My Vet says maybe months....maybe years....you never know. It's a roller-coaster.

So, I hold her tight, tell her I love her, tell her I need her.

The day I got the diagnosis, after I cried, I came home and told my DH, "We are not going to cry, and we are not going to waste her remaining time with us, feeling bad. We are going to take her all of the places she loves, just in case she never sees those places again." So, she had her dental 2 days later, and when we picked her up, we took her straight out to the campground, because she loves to camp. She was still groggy from the anesthesia, and I carried her from the car to the travel trailer, and she lifted her little head from my chest, and her eyes got big and round, and she turned and looked me straight in the eye, as if to say, "We're camping!"

Do the things Dex loves, when he feels good, so you have those memories, and not all bad ones of him being sick.

Sheila


----------



## michellerobison

I'm so glad to hear Dex is keeping his food down and he's pooing good. You've all been through so much ,maybe there's a light at the end of the tunnel now.
We're keeping all of you in our prayers!

We love you.
Hugs!


----------



## Snowbody

Debbie - I'm so happy that Dex was doing better today, keeping food down and the subQ was easier. I do like that the med team picked up on your needle suggestion. 
Thank you for sharing the info on early stage kidney disease. It might well save one of our fluff's lives. I hope you keep seeing improvement in Dex and that his kidney disease can be managed. You are so thorough and devoted to him. Must be love :wub::wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Deb I'm so pleased and relieved to hear Dex kept his food down and is pooping normally today. God bless you hon, you are amazing. I know you want to scream but you are doing great. Dex knows how hard you are fighting with and for him. Sending lots of hugs your way, you and Dex divide them between you.

Sheila I'm so sorry for what you and hubby are going through with Sydney. I'll keep her in my prayers too.


----------



## dwerten

Dixie's Mama said:


> Deb I'm so pleased and relieved to hear Dex kept his food down and is pooping normally today. God bless you hon, you are amazing. I know you want to scream but you are doing great. Dex knows how hard you are fighting with and for him. Sending lots of hugs your way, you and Dex divide them between you.
> 
> Sheila I'm so sorry for what you and hubby are going through with Sydney. I'll keep her in my prayers too.


funny you should say scream LOL I had to leave yesterday to get the cod for dee dee and i got in the car and called a friend and cried and told her I AM SO FRUSTRATED with this diet stuff. She let me vent but I will not do this around dex. She has a dog with 25% use of kidneys and he survived liver shunt surgery. Her guy has lived many years on home cooked diet but he does not have the ibd or pancreas issues that make feeding so much more difficult. She has told me for years to home cook and I have avoided it being afraid and i was showing my frustration for home cooking on phone and said this is why i never did it as it is a nightmare with him. 

I think i was screaming LOL


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Deb,
> 
> It is what is the most frustrating thing to me-that the kidneys are already 75% shut down, before it is diagnosed.
> 
> When my Vet called me and told me, I was in shock, and then, I began reading everything...I wanted to cry. Oh, heck, I cried, a lot.
> 
> I guess, if there is a good thing in Sydney's diagnosis, is that we caught it in pre-op blood-work. She had no signs, that we noticed, and my DH is retired, we are with our girls all of the time. No tinkling in the house, no loss of appetite, etc. But with two Yorkies drinking from the same water bottle, we didn't notice that she was drinking more water, and she goes out to tinkle, so I didn't see the color, until I took a sample in to the Vet, and I saw that it was so pale in color, I knew her kidneys weren't concentrating.
> 
> Then her symptoms happened seemingly overnight.
> 
> She began vomiting up, everything she ate, lost weight, drank tons of water.
> 
> If I can just buy her a little more time, of a decent quality of life, and if, like you, I can show, just 1 person, to pay close attention to the water their baby drinks, their appetite, and to use wee wee pads....then, maybe I won't feel so bad....if I could just help someone else.
> 
> It breaks my heart to know, that we cannot save our kids.....all we can do is buy them some time........and I don't even like to think of our lives without Sydney, she has filled our lives, from the day we saw her, we were in love with her, and she has had us both, completely wrapped around her little paws.
> 
> My Vet says maybe months....maybe years....you never know. It's a roller-coaster.
> 
> So, I hold her tight, tell her I love her, tell her I need her.
> 
> The day I got the diagnosis, after I cried, I came home and told my DH, "We are not going to cry, and we are not going to waste her remaining time with us, feeling bad. We are going to take her all of the places she loves, just in case she never sees those places again." So, she had her dental 2 days later, and when we picked her up, we took her straight out to the campground, because she loves to camp. She was still groggy from the anesthesia, and I carried her from the car to the travel trailer, and she lifted her little head from my chest, and her eyes got big and round, and she turned and looked me straight in the eye, as if to say, "We're camping!"
> 
> Do the things Dex loves, when he feels good, so you have those memories, and not all bad ones of him being sick.
> 
> Sheila


They did the dental after the kidney diagnosis sheila? I wanted to get dex teeth cleaned and they said which i figured no way. They said no non-anesthetic either as then the bacteria will go into his body 

I sure hope we can help others see the signs but again hope it never happens to anyone.

I am so glad you are here sheila to help me get through this and be able to vent how we are feeling and to both get the love and support of a wonderful group of people here.


----------



## yorkieville

Dixie's Mama said:


> Deb I'm so pleased and relieved to hear Dex kept his food down and is pooping normally today. God bless you hon, you are amazing. I know you want to scream but you are doing great. Dex knows how hard you are fighting with and for him. Sending lots of hugs your way, you and Dex divide them between you.
> 
> Sheila I'm so sorry for what you and hubby are going through with Sydney. I'll keep her in my prayers too.


Thank you, Elaine.

Rich & I are very grateful for your prayers.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> They did the dental after the kidney diagnosis sheila? I wanted to get dex teeth cleaned and they said which i figured no way. They said no non-anesthetic either as then the bacteria will go into his body
> 
> I sure hope we can help others see the signs but again hope it never happens to anyone.
> 
> I am so glad you are here sheila to help me get through this and be able to vent how we are feeling and to both get the love and support of a wonderful group of people here.


Yes, my Vet & I both felt, that the BUN might drop a bit after the bacteria from her teeth was removed.

He only put her under, enough to keep her pain free- and he worked very quickly. He always does my girls teeth, himself.

He has a wonderful reputation for his excellent care of Yorkies.

Deb, since we have to go through this with our kids-I'm glad to be here for you. It truly does help to vent how we are feeling, and this group of people is amazingly supportive and full of love and compassion.

I hope other people read this thread, and leanr to watch for the signs.

Maybe they will get their babies diagnosed earlier, and have a really good chance.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## uniquelovdolce

sheila i hope ur baby gives you many more yrs of joy and i agrre that u should just enjoy her and let her enjoy herself i will add ur fluff to my prayers.


yorkieville said:


> Deb,
> 
> It is what is the most frustrating thing to me-that the kidneys are already 75% shut down, before it is diagnosed.
> 
> When my Vet called me and told me, I was in shock, and then, I began reading everything...I wanted to cry. Oh, heck, I cried, a lot.
> 
> I guess, if there is a good thing in Sydney's diagnosis, is that we caught it in pre-op blood-work. She had no signs, that we noticed, and my DH is retired, we are with our girls all of the time. No tinkling in the house, no loss of appetite, etc. But with two Yorkies drinking from the same water bottle, we didn't notice that she was drinking more water, and she goes out to tinkle, so I didn't see the color, until I took a sample in to the Vet, and I saw that it was so pale in color, I knew her kidneys weren't concentrating.
> 
> Then her symptoms happened seemingly overnight.
> 
> She began vomiting up, everything she ate, lost weight, drank tons of water.
> 
> If I can just buy her a little more time, of a decent quality of life, and if, like you, I can show, just 1 person, to pay close attention to the water their baby drinks, their appetite, and to use wee wee pads....then, maybe I won't feel so bad....if I could just help someone else.
> 
> It breaks my heart to know, that we cannot save our kids.....all we can do is buy them some time........and I don't even like to think of our lives without Sydney, she has filled our lives, from the day we saw her, we were in love with her, and she has had us both, completely wrapped around her little paws.
> 
> My Vet says maybe months....maybe years....you never know. It's a roller-coaster.
> 
> So, I hold her tight, tell her I love her, tell her I need her.
> 
> The day I got the diagnosis, after I cried, I came home and told my DH, "We are not going to cry, and we are not going to waste her remaining time with us, feeling bad. We are going to take her all of the places she loves, just in case she never sees those places again." So, she had her dental 2 days later, and when we picked her up, we took her straight out to the campground, because she loves to camp. She was still groggy from the anesthesia, and I carried her from the car to the travel trailer, and she lifted her little head from my chest, and her eyes got big and round, and she turned and looked me straight in the eye, as if to say, "We're camping!"
> 
> Do the things Dex loves, when he feels good, so you have those memories, and not all bad ones of him being sick.
> 
> Sheila


----------



## uniquelovdolce

what should i look for in terms of teeth. ? cause dolce had like a bit of black plaque on one of his baby molars , but since i have been brushing and cleaning it seems to have gone away , he does however have some retained baby teeth that i will get removed this feb when i neuter him. should i be looking at some specific signs .


dwerten said:


> They did the dental after the kidney diagnosis sheila? I wanted to get dex teeth cleaned and they said which i figured no way. They said no non-anesthetic either as then the bacteria will go into his body
> 
> I sure hope we can help others see the signs but again hope it never happens to anyone.
> 
> I am so glad you are here sheila to help me get through this and be able to vent how we are feeling and to both get the love and support of a wonderful group of people here.


----------



## yorkieville

uniquelovdolce said:


> sheila i hope ur baby gives you many more yrs of joy and i agrre that u should just enjoy her and let her enjoy herself i will add ur fluff to my prayers.


Thank you so much.

My husband and I just do everything we can to give her happiness every day. 

Sometimes, she's happy just to lay acrosss both of our laps at the same time. She's always been happiest on camping trips, because she gets our full, undivided attention. So, we are praying Spring will come quickly and we can take her to the local State park again.

Thank you for adding Sydney to your prayers.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

uniquelovdolce said:


> what should i look for in terms of teeth. ? cause dolce had like a bit of black plaque on one of his baby molars , but since i have been brushing and cleaning it seems to have gone away , he does however have some retained baby teeth that i will get removed this feb when i neuter him. should i be looking at some specific signs .


 
In relation to CRF, bacteria can raise the BUN. It doesn't cause CRF, but it does raise the BUN level, when they have CRF.

We found out about Sydney being in CRF, through the pre-op blood work, prior to a routine dental. 

I guess, in retrospect, we were lucky. We were able to change her diet, perhaps buy her a little more time, but ultimately, we are going to lose our darling girl.

And in losing her, we will lose, a huge part of ourselves.

To know Sydney, is to love her.

To her, everyone is a friend, she hasn't met yet. 

Sheila


----------



## uniquelovdolce

she sounds so special .


yorkieville said:


> In relation to CRF, bacteria can raise the BUN. It doesn't cause CRF, but it does raise the BUN level, when they have CRF.
> 
> We found out about Sydney being in CRF, through the pre-op blood work, prior to a routine dental.
> 
> I guess, in retrospect, we were lucky. We were able to change her diet, perhaps buy her a little more time, but ultimately, we are going to lose our darling girl.
> 
> And in losing her, we will lose, a huge part of ourselves.
> 
> To know Sydney, is to love her.
> 
> To her, everyone is a friend, she hasn't met yet.
> 
> Sheila


----------



## dwerten

uniquelovdolce said:


> what should i look for in terms of teeth. ? cause dolce had like a bit of black plaque on one of his baby molars , but since i have been brushing and cleaning it seems to have gone away , he does however have some retained baby teeth that i will get removed this feb when i neuter him. should i be looking at some specific signs .


I called the dentist we take ours too and asked if dex not having his dental sooner would have caused this and the tech said no it did not help the situation but did not cause this if only two loose teeth as the teeth would have had to be really bad for it to cause it. I would just say to stay on top of dentals and teeth like it sound like you are. It is so hard as i have a friend who has a heart disease dog and she has not done any dentals and her dog does not have probs with kidney so you just never know but if you want the best outcome for health then definitely keep up on teeth.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i agree hon n thanks. hope lil dex is doing better..


dwerten said:


> I called the dentist we take ours too and asked if dex not having his dental sooner would have caused this and the tech said no it did not help the situation but did not cause this if only two loose teeth as the teeth would have had to be really bad for it to cause it. I would just say to stay on top of dentals and teeth like it sound like you are. It is so hard as i have a friend who has a heart disease dog and she has not done any dentals and her dog does not have probs with kidney so you just never know but if you want the best outcome for health then definitely keep up on teeth.


----------



## yorkieville

uniquelovdolce said:


> she sounds so special .


Thank you, yes, she is so very special.


----------



## HaleysMom

HI Deb, how is precious Dex doing today?


----------



## dwerten

HaleysMom said:


> HI Deb, how is precious Dex doing today?


he has kept his food down still thank goodness. We stopped antibiotics as ims said if lepto his kidney values would go down not up so it was not that and he did not have any bacteria on urinalysis or on culture and wbc was normal so we all felt comfortable stopping the baytril and amoxicillin

Subq's were a little rough this morning - i think it stings a little this normosol r and tech confirmed so going to ask about plasmalyte another fluid that is suppose to not sting and not have calcium but is more expensive. I am fine with more expensive if it is more comfortable for him 

he was barking at birds, running around, playing with soccer ball so he is acting ok today 

he is still on sulcrulfate and pepcid ac and doing phos binder now in his sweet potato puree. 

thanks so much for keeping my dex in your thoughts and prayers it means alot. I am realistic in knowing I cannot fix him which is so hard for me as I just want to make him better but know i cannot now


----------



## Snowbody

Glad to hear Dex is doing better and will be off two meds. Deb, all you can do is make every day for Dex as good a day as possible. It sounds like he's happy with the birds and the ball. If the shots might sting less, that will be a good day too. Be thankful for each moment you have with the little man. :wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

glad to hear hes off some of the meds and playing , thats an excellent sign , i agree with susan , and im just happy hes able to play and be w u , kisses to that baby for me


----------



## Maglily

yes, I am so happy to hear he is playing and having fun. sending prayers and good wishes for Dex and you both.


----------



## The A Team

Sounds like a good day. Good days...are good. I pray you have many more of them.


----------



## HaleysMom

Thank you Deb for his update! I'm glad he is playing and coming off some of his meds.
I know this is so hard for you but remember you are doing everything you can for him. You are a GREAT Mommy!! 
Please give him a hug and kiss from me:heart::heart: I think about him everyday(((BIG HUGS)))


----------



## dwerten

HaleysMom said:


> Thank you Deb for his update! I'm glad he is playing and coming off some of his meds.
> I know this is so hard for you but remember you are doing everything you can for him. You are a GREAT Mommy!!
> Please give him a hug and kiss from me:heart::heart: I think about him everyday(((BIG HUGS)))


thanks so much 

the hospital just emailed me he should get 6 tblsp of sweet potato to one tsp of turkey 3 xs a day to make up his calories - WOW i hope dex likes sweet potatos ALOT lollll


----------



## Rocky's Mom

So glad to hear Dex is doing better Deb. Barking at birds and chasing them is Rocky's favorite thing to do! I know you are doing your very best to help Dex have the best quality of life he can.  you are doing an amazing job!!!


----------



## edelweiss

Oh Deb, my heart is in my throat when I read your up-dates! Your little guy surely feels all of that love you and your DH have poured out on him!
Kitzel is on some of the same meds Dex is---his kidney values/& liver values are presently stable---for which we are amazed & grateful. We will have to keep testing in the future. He doesn't drink enough. That is a good sign but just for today.
We are gently weaning down his sulcrulfate dosage---slowly, slowly.
Your postings will surely help all of us. Bless you.:wub::wub:


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> he has kept his food down still thank goodness. We stopped antibiotics as ims said if lepto his kidney values would go down not up so it was not that and he did not have any bacteria on urinalysis or on culture and wbc was normal so we all felt comfortable stopping the baytril and amoxicillin
> 
> Subq's were a little rough this morning - i think it stings a little this normosol r and tech confirmed so going to ask about plasmalyte another fluid that is suppose to not sting and not have calcium but is more expensive. I am fine with more expensive if it is more comfortable for him
> 
> he was barking at birds, running around, playing with soccer ball so he is acting ok today
> 
> he is still on sulcrulfate and pepcid ac and doing phos binder now in his sweet potato puree.
> 
> thanks so much for keeping my dex in your thoughts and prayers it means alot. I am realistic in knowing I cannot fix him which is so hard for me as I just want to make him better but know i cannot now


Awwww Deb, hugs to you, but you are giving him days where he does feel good, barking at birds and playing with his soccer ball :wub:, that's all because of your loving care. Sending more prayers and lots of hugs.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> thanks so much
> 
> the hospital just emailed me he should get 6 tblsp of sweet potato to one tsp of turkey 3 xs a day to make up his calories - WOW i hope dex likes sweet potatos ALOT lollll


Deb,

Sydney seems to like sweet potato. I've been mixing it into her diet lately, but I hadn't considered the calories. I'm glad you posted about them. I'll add more. 

I cook a sweet potato with the skin on it, (after I scrub it with a vegetable brush) and then, I puree it in my small food processor, lightly.

It seems like it was easier for her to eat.

I hope Dex likes them, too!

Sheila


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Deb,
> 
> Sydney seems to like sweet potato. I've been mixing it into her diet lately, but I hadn't considered the calories. I'm glad you posted about them. I'll add more.
> 
> I cook a sweet potato with the skin on it, (after I scrub it with a vegetable brush) and then, I puree it in my small food processor, lightly.
> 
> It seems like it was easier for her to eat.
> 
> I hope Dex likes them, too!
> 
> Sheila


thanks sheila 

he loves them - I bought the canned puree organic from whole foods it is by the pumpkin canned. I do not like canned stuff so eventually make cook and puree. A friend on here uses the white sweet potatoes as she seems to like those better. 

The only prob is he has one messy face lol so may have to band him when eating lol He is getting so skinny.


----------



## michellerobison

Glad to hear he's feeling better and off some of the meds! IT's good that's he's eating now too. Mine love sweet potato treats,I bet they'd eat cooked sweet potatos too.
Hugs and feel better little one!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Just checking in on little Dex and to let you know prayers are continuing for him!


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> thanks sheila
> 
> he loves them - I bought the canned puree organic from whole foods it is by the pumpkin canned. I do not like canned stuff so eventually make cook and puree. A friend on here uses the white sweet potatoes as she seems to like those better.
> 
> The only prob is he has one messy face lol so may have to band him when eating lol He is getting so skinny.


Deb,

I am so glad Dex loves the sweet potato's! I hope the calories help him regain some weight. Sydney is so skinny now, too.

And oh, my, I hear you about the messy face! LOL I have to band hers.
And still, I need to wipe her off. I have some dry shampoo I use to really clean her up. 

Oh, how I pray our kids both regain some weight!

I know, we cannot save them, but if we can just buy them some time.....

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## princessre

So glad Dex had a good day! 

Sweet potato really puts on the pounds fast...

Keep updating us. I'm thinking of you, girl.


----------



## allheart

yorkieville said:


> Deb,
> 
> I am so glad Dex loves the sweet potato's! I hope the calories help him regain some weight. Sydney is so skinny now, too.
> 
> And oh, my, I hear you about the messy face! LOL I have to band hers.
> And still, I need to wipe her off. I have some dry shampoo I use to really clean her up.
> 
> Oh, how I pray our kids both regain some weight!
> 
> I know, we cannot save them, but if we can just buy them some time.....
> 
> Hugs,
> Sheila


 
Hugs to you and Debbie and your babies!!! You are two terrific Mommies to two very special fur-babies :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Sending prayers to Deb and Sheila and kudos for being superMoms Hope the kids keep improving.


----------



## yorkieville

allheart said:


> Hugs to you and Debbie and your babies!!! You are two terrific Mommies to two very special fur-babies :wub:


Oh, thank you so much.

Deb & I have agreed, if we had to go through this with our kids, we were glad to have each other, and all of the love and support of the SM community.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

Snowbody said:


> Sending prayers to Deb and Sheila and kudos for being superMoms Hope the kids keep improving.


Thank you so much for the prayers.

Deb & I just love our kids so much, like everyone here.

If we can put some weight back on our babies, I feel, they really could have some real time left with us......I cannot bear to think of the alternative, for either Dex or Sydney.

Sheila


----------



## dwerten

princessre said:


> So glad Dex had a good day!
> 
> Sweet potato really puts on the pounds fast...
> 
> Keep updating us. I'm thinking of you, girl.


good to know did not know that about sweet potato -I hate seeing him so skinny


----------



## dwerten

thanks so much everyone and so happy to have sheila to go through it with but not happy her baby has this though  

we are going to try 3 meals today and see how it goes - how far apart should i spread the meals do you think?


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> thanks so much everyone and so happy to have sheila to go through it with but not happy her baby has this though
> 
> we are going to try 3 meals today and see how it goes - how far apart should i spread the meals do you think?


 
Deb, I'm sure others who know far better, will come on and answer, but I would give sufficient time, till the first meal has been eaten, digested, and stays down, and then wait a little while. You can take out the second meal, and if he sniffs his little nose and looks really interested, then try the second. But be sure and give the first one enough time to stay down.

My heart and prayers are with you and Sheila and your babies.

Much love,
Christine


----------



## dwerten

allheart said:


> Deb, I'm sure others who know far better, will come on and answer, but I would give sufficient time, till the first meal has been eaten, digested, and stays down, and then wait a little while. You can take out the second meal, and if he sniffs his little nose and looks really interested, then try the second. But be sure and give the first one enough time to stay down.
> 
> My heart and prayers are with you and Sheila and your babies.
> 
> Much love,
> Christine


THANK YOU SO MUCH  great idea 

subq fluid still upsetting him so we are going to look into plasmalyte today as it is in the same family of fluids as normosol-R - it is more expensive but if it is easier on him then all the better - anything for my little guy


----------



## Bailey&Me

Thinking of you and Dex, Debbie. Hope he is having a good day today.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> thanks so much everyone and so happy to have sheila to go through it with but not happy her baby has this though
> 
> we are going to try 3 meals today and see how it goes - how far apart should i spread the meals do you think?


Deb-I'm not happy that your sweet Dex has to go through this either. But, I am glad we found each other, and we offer each other comfort & support.

You & Dex have become very special to me.

I think, we will be able to buy our kids some time.

Not enough time, but maybe time enough to cherish them, make them know how very deep our loves for them goes. And maybe enough time to help others.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## edelweiss

Just checking in to see how the sweet potato diet is working? Did he eat & keep it down Deb?


----------



## yorkieville

allheart said:


> Deb, I'm sure others who know far better, will come on and answer, but I would give sufficient time, till the first meal has been eaten, digested, and stays down, and then wait a little while. You can take out the second meal, and if he sniffs his little nose and looks really interested, then try the second. But be sure and give the first one enough time to stay down.
> 
> My heart and prayers are with you and Sheila and your babies.
> 
> Much love,
> Christine


Christine,

Excellent advice!

And I think I can speak for Deb & myself, and our babies, in saying thank you, for your love & prayers.

It is people, such as yourself, that keep us going, when it is so very hard.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## dwerten

edelweiss said:


> Just checking in to see how the sweet potato diet is working? Did he eat & keep it down Deb?


yeah he said he wants a sweet potato bday cake on 1/25. I banded him LOL omg he was not too happy about that hahaha. I used a pink and green scrunchy - I think it was the pink scrunchy that upset him. I took some pics will load later.


----------



## edelweiss

Yippee for Dex---and I would say that guy can have any kind of b-day cake he wants!


----------



## allheart

yorkieville said:


> Christine,
> 
> Excellent advice!
> 
> And I think I can speak for Deb & myself, and our babies, in saying thank you, for your love & prayers.
> 
> It is people, such as yourself, that keep us going, when it is so very hard.
> 
> Hugs,
> Sheila


 
Oh Shelia, my heart and prayers are right there with you and Deb. Huge hugs and just know we all are there right with you.

All my heart to you Deb and your precious babies.

Much love,
Christine


----------



## princessre

dwerten said:


> good to know did not know that about sweet potato -I hate seeing him so skinny


Hey Deb- 

My vet told me that when they are throwing up, to feed a miniscule amount at a time. *She recommended 1 tsp every 15 minutes*. It's labor-intensive, but it works almost all the time. 

I can just see Dex in a scrunchie. LOL!


----------



## yorkieville

allheart said:


> Oh Shelia, my heart and prayers are right there with you and Deb. Huge hugs and just know we all are there right with you.
> 
> All my heart to you Deb and your precious babies.
> 
> Much love,
> Christine


Christine,

There are no words, deep enough, that can convey my gratitude, for your love, compassion, and prayers.

It's so hard, knowing we are losing them, slowly, day-by-day.

Love,
Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> yeah he said he wants a sweet potato bday cake on 1/25. I banded him LOL omg he was not too happy about that hahaha. I used a pink and green scrunchy - I think it was the pink scrunchy that upset him. I took some pics will load later.


Deb,

I think, by all means, Dex should have a sweet potato Birthday Cake! 

I'm so glad he loves sweet potato's!

Praying he regains weight. If we could just get some weight back on these kids, they'd have more strength to deal with everything.

A pink scrunchie? Oh, Mom....:wub:

He's not going to forgive you for showing us pictures. 

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Christine,
> 
> There are no words, deep enough, that can convey my gratitude, for your love, compassion, and prayers.
> 
> It's so hard, knowing we are losing them, slowly, day-by-day.
> 
> Love,
> Sheila


This is so true sheila. It is like i put out of my mind that he is dying when he runs around. I keep holding on to the 1-2 years the specialist said unless it is an aggressive case and we will know more next friday. I just have to believe dex is a fighter. Just have to be able to get some weight on him


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> This is so true sheila. It is like i put out of my mind that he is dying when he runs around. I keep holding on to the 1-2 years the specialist said unless it is an aggressive case and we will know more next friday. I just have to believe dex is a fighter. Just have to be able to get some weight on him


Deb,

I believe Sydney is a fighter, as well.

I watch her some days and she's such a fruitcake and so happy, that I just don't believe we'll lose her soon.

She eats her meals well, now, so I am praying she starts regaining some of the lost weight. She is oh-so-thin.

I'll be praying very hard, that the Specialist tells you that Dex's case is not agressive.

I think, if we knew we would have them 1-2 more years, we could maybe deal with it a little bit better.

Although, it's never long enough........


----------



## dwerten

hey aunties can someone teach my mommy how to band as I cannot let my sisters laugh at me like this everyday


----------



## Snowbody

dwerten said:


> hey aunties can someone teach my mommy how to band as I cannot let my sisters laugh at me like this everyday


Oh Dex. I think you're going to try to get a lot better really fast so you don't have to look like that. :HistericalSmiley: Personally I think you look adorable (and have no idea how banding is done) but Tyler says: "Ask mommy how she would feel if you posted pictures of her first thing in the morning when she had morning hair."


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Deb, my prayers continue for you and Dex. Again, you are the best mommy to Dex. 

Sending continuing love and hugs to you and Dex. :tender:


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> hey aunties can someone teach my mommy how to band as I cannot let my sisters laugh at me like this everyday


 
Awww......Dex, tell your sisters that I said you are soooo cute that even a pink band can't take away 1oz. of your cuteness!!!!

Love you, little guy!

Keep fighting!!!

Love,
Auntie Sheila


----------



## edelweiss

Dex, tell your mommy that she could at least spring for 2 green bands! 
You make me smile big guy! No wonder you are a fighter!


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> hey aunties can someone teach my mommy how to band as I cannot let my sisters laugh at me like this everyday


But dear little Dex, you look SO cute like that, extra cute, if that's even possible :wub: :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh dex i love ur bands , lol those r both my fav colors , u look extra extra cute , and im happy u r feeling a bit better.


----------



## dwerten

lol yeah mommy could at least get some matching stuff for me - GEESH and maybe some blue ones 

I am keeping my food down and wanting more so mommy said this is a good sign.


----------



## Aarianne

Aw, such a cutie.


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> lol yeah mommy could at least get some matching stuff for me - GEESH and maybe some blue ones
> 
> I am keeping my food down and wanting more so mommy said this is a good sign.


 
Awwww that a boy :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: and you look adorable Mr. Dex, as always :wub:


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> lol yeah mommy could at least get some matching stuff for me - GEESH and maybe some blue ones
> 
> I am keeping my food down and wanting more so mommy said this is a good sign.


Dex,

I figured out why your sisters were laughing. They weren't laughing because you were wearing a pink band. They were laughing because you were only wearing 1 pink, and 1 green.

They thought you were not color-coordinated. You need to wear 2 pink at a time. :thumbsup:

I'm so glad you are keeping your food down. Mommy is doing a god job taking care of you.


----------



## michellerobison

What a sweet picture,I'm so glad to see he's home and with his family so he can get strong and healthy again.

Hugs!


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Dex,
> 
> I figured out why your sisters were laughing. They weren't laughing because you were wearing a pink band. They were laughing because you were only wearing 1 pink, and 1 green.
> 
> They thought you were not color-coordinated. You need to wear 2 pink at a time. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm so glad you are keeping your food down. Mommy is doing a god job taking care of you.


thanks i tried to tell her this and I think she is color blind or something. She even has me sleeping on a princess blankie - help a brother out here


----------



## uniquelovdolce

lol oh dex u look adorable anywhere


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> thanks i tried to tell her this and I think she is color blind or something. She even has me sleeping on a princess blankie - help a brother out here


Oh, Dex, I'll tell Mommy to be careful in the future to match your bands, and maybe Mommy will buy a a more "manly" blankie, ok?

But, you do want the blankie to be soft & cuddly, right?

You are adorable no matter the color of your blankie, though!


----------



## HaleysMom

Hi Deb, checking on precious Dex, So glad he is eating and wanting more:chili::chili:
Give him a hug and kiss from me((((((BIG HUGS)))))))


----------



## lovesophie

Oh, Deb, I'm so sorry to hear about your precious little Dex. I hope he continues to keep his food down. When's his next blood-work? I hope his levels drop to a more comfortable range. 

Just wanted to say that you are one fantastic Mommy, and your love and dedication to your fur-children is SO evident. We're all rooting for Dex. We're all here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten

lovesophie said:


> Oh, Deb, I'm so sorry to hear about your precious little Dex. I hope he continues to keep his food down. When's his next blood-work? I hope his levels drop to a more comfortable range.
> 
> Just wanted to say that you are one fantastic Mommy, and your love and dedication to your fur-children is SO evident. We're all rooting for Dex. We're all here for you. :grouphug:


thanks so much - he has been doing great since last monday night when i switched to sweet potato from barley and added phos binder in food. 

his next blood work up is friday and paws crossed it is better since he seems to be feeling better 

He is keeping a watch out for Mr Crow daily again.


----------



## chiarasdad

Hope the Litlte guy gets better soon!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

So glad he is doing better Deb!!! Give him a kiss from awntie dianne


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - so relieved Dex is feeling better. We have fingers and toes and paws crossed with next blood work. But even if it isn't great, the feeling better and eating is what counts.


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> thanks so much - he has been doing great since last monday night when i switched to sweet potato from barley and added phos binder in food.
> 
> his next blood work up is friday and paws crossed it is better since he seems to be feeling better
> 
> He is keeping a watch out for Mr Crow daily again.


Aww Debbie he is a sweetheart, and so glad he seems to be feeling better. Paws crossed for sure for the blood work on Friday. 

Much love,
Christine


----------



## socalyte

I've been checking every day for updates, and i'm so glad to see he is feeling a bit perkier. If he's looking for Mr. Crow, that sounds encouraging! Gosh these little ones just take a piece of our hearts and don't let go, don't they? Keeping good thoughts and prayers that you get good news with his next round of tests.


----------



## edelweiss

dwerten said:


> thanks so much - he has been doing great since last monday night when i switched to sweet potato from barley and added phos binder in food.
> 
> his next blood work up is friday and paws crossed it is better since he seems to be feeling better
> 
> He is keeping a watch out for Mr Crow daily again.


Great news Deb! Any maintenance is positive! Love the "looking for Mr. Crow photo." 
Waiting w/you for Friday's results!:wub:


----------



## michellerobison

Sounds like he's getting better each day. If he's looking for Mr. Crow,it sounds like he's feeling better and getting into his old ruitine...which is good news.
He's been through a lot and it's taking time ,but he'll be better soon.
We're all praying hard!
Hugs!


----------



## missiek

Oh good, I am so relieved to hear that he is doing better!!!! You are such a wonderful fluff Momma!!!


----------



## Maglily

Happy to hear that Dex is doing much better! He looks happy there sitting in the sun. 

my cat (14) has crf and after reading all about Dex I realized it was the same thing 
- I'm not sure why I didn't realize that before, maybe I just didn't think want to think about how it can develop and she hasn't really shown signs of being sick.
I found about her crf 2 years ago, she has always been obsessed with water/taps and thristy so I don't know how long she's had it. Anyhow she had a blood test on Friday and she's holding her own with the numbers and improved and into normal range with one or 2. Amylase is extremely high but the vet said, not unusual for a crf cat. She's been on a dietary supplement to balance out kidney function and blood pressure med. to reduce stress on the kidneys. I'm not sure how much that is helping but so far so good.


----------



## dwerten

Maglily said:


> Happy to hear that Dex is doing much better! He looks happy there sitting in the sun.
> 
> my cat (14) has crf and after reading all about Dex I realized it was the same thing
> - I'm not sure why I didn't realize that before, maybe I just didn't think want to think about how it can develop and she hasn't really shown signs of being sick.
> I found about her crf 2 years ago, she has always been obsessed with water/taps and thristy so I don't know how long she's had it. Anyhow she had a blood test on Friday and she's holding her own with the numbers and improved and into normal range with one or 2. Amylase is extremely high but the vet said, not unusual for a crf cat. She's been on a dietary supplement to balance out kidney function and blood pressure med. to reduce stress on the kidneys. I'm not sure how much that is helping but so far so good.


so sorry about your cat  Yes amylase will be high with this as the kidneys secrete amylase and if kidneys are not functioning properly then the amylase will be high in body. Dex has high amylase also 

also when they have poor kidney function they have high blood pressure too  

are you having to do subq's?

there is a great group on yahoogroups.com for cats it is feline crf if you do a search. Very nice people. I just read it is the number 2 disease most common in cats behind feline leukemia  

so sorry as this is not fun at all


----------



## Maglily

thank you......it is strange bec my first cat had crf too but died bec of cancer not this. But her vet had no treatment plan at all for her, just that 'cat's can do well with this for years" and that was it. So she didn't have the advantage of a reduced prot. diet, or other meds...and both their initial blood test results were comparable. No subq's the vet has not mentioned them at all. She did lose some weight, too much I thought, with the diet thou and i've been giving in (trying to keep her happy at her age) and giving her some added protein bec she seems so hungry otherwise, anyhow, she's doing OK. 
thank you so much for the cat link, I will definitely check it out.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

So glad to hear that Dex is doing better!! Extra prayers coming his way and for you too!! You are such a great Mommy to him. (((HUGS)))


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> thanks so much - he has been doing great since last monday night when i switched to sweet potato from barley and added phos binder in food.
> 
> his next blood work up is friday and paws crossed it is better since he seems to be feeling better
> 
> He is keeping a watch out for Mr Crow daily again.


Deb,

I love the "Watching for Mr. Crow"photo of Dex. :wub:

I'm so glad he is eating better.

It's so scary when they refuse to eat, isn't it?

I'm so anxious to hear his test results on Friday.

:grouphug: Sheila


----------



## uniquelovdolce

great to hear that lil dex is feeling better !


----------



## HaleysMom

HI Deb, just checking in on precious Dex! Glad he is feeling better:chili::chili:

Please give him a hug and kiss from me(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## dwerten

thanks everyone - dex is doing so much better but boy am I getting an education from all this stuff 

Today I learned you want DEHP free iv drips so the braun 85" work great as learned DEHP can cause cancer. They sell normosol-R as well without DEHP but double the price. I am checking with costco to see if they can get that for me. I swear every day I learn something knew with this disease 

My head is ready to explode. I want to share it with everyone in case anyone comes here for help with kidney disease


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> thanks everyone - dex is doing so much better but boy am I getting an education from all this stuff
> 
> Today I learned you want DEHP free iv drips so the braun 85" work great as learned DEHP can cause cancer. They sell normosol-R as well without DEHP but double the price. I am checking with costco to see if they can get that for me. I swear every day I learn something knew with this disease
> 
> My head is ready to explode. I want to share it with everyone in case anyone comes here for help with kidney disease


Deb,

I know what you mean-I've learned more about CRF than I ever thought I'd have to learn.

Sydney is having an incredibly good day today-it's like there is nothing wrong with her.

Usually, she sleeps all day, and when she is awake, she's foggy.

Today, she has followed me around all day, and her mind is crystal clear. 

I'm anxious to hear Dex's test results on Friday.

I've been offering him up, every morning at mass.

I guess, we are better off, than we are 16 or so years ago, in terms of our knowledge about CRF.

But, we have a long way to go.....

Sheila


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Deb,
> 
> I know what you mean-I've learned more about CRF than I ever thought I'd have to learn.
> 
> Sydney is having an incredibly good day today-it's like there is nothing wrong with her.
> 
> Usually, she sleeps all day, and when she is awake, she's foggy.
> 
> Today, she has followed me around all day, and her mind is crystal clear.
> 
> I'm anxious to hear Dex's test results on Friday.
> 
> I've been offering him up, every morning at mass.
> 
> I guess, we are better off, than we are 16 or so years ago, in terms of our knowledge about CRF.
> 
> But, we have a long way to go.....
> 
> Sheila


so happy sydney is having a good day in honor of dex's bday lollll 

I will keep you posted on fridays results - so nervous already


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> so happy sydney is having a good day in honor of dex's bday lollll
> 
> I will keep you posted on fridays results - so nervous already


Sydney says artytime: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DEX!!!!

And we all say, "AND MANY MORE.........":chili:

Believe me, I understand being nervous in advance of test results. 

I'm praying, very hard, that he has improved.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

praying for good results for dex n praying for sydney to continue feeling better !


----------



## yorkieville

uniquelovdolce said:


> praying for good results for dex n praying for sydney to continue feeling better !


Thank you-today was a good day for Sydney. It made her Daddy & I feel so good!

Even our tiny Kia noticed it, and engaged in some teasing play with her.


----------



## Snowbody

So glad Sydney had a good day. :chili::chili: Praying for good results for Dex. Remember, no matter what the results live in the day with Dex and enjoy every one of them.


----------



## HaleysMom

Hi Deb, is today precious Dex's Birthday?? If so......
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO A SPECIAL PRECIOUS BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheer::celebrate - fireworarty:


----------



## dwerten

HaleysMom said:


> Hi Deb, is today precious Dex's Birthday?? If so......
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO A SPECIAL PRECIOUS BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheer::celebrate - fireworarty:


woo hoo it is - he is the big 7 - I was so worried he would not make it to his bday but he did - we are so happy


----------



## HaleysMom

Oh Deb, that brought tears to my eyes!! Please tell him Happy Birthday, give him a big kiss and hug from me!!!:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## dwerten

HaleysMom said:


> Oh Deb, that brought tears to my eyes!! Please tell him Happy Birthday, give him a big kiss and hug from me!!!:heart::heart::heart:


will do thanks so much  and thank you everyone for being there for us during this tough time for the past 3 weeks. The support really helped us alot


----------



## suzimalteselover

I'm just catching up to speed here. I'm so sorry to hear about Dex. I'm praying that you will receive good news on Friday. He looks so cute and alert watching for Mr. Crow, def. a good sign. Wishing your special little guy a very special HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :aktion033:


----------



## yorkieville

Snowbody said:


> So glad Sydney had a good day. :chili::chili: Praying for good results for Dex. Remember, no matter what the results live in the day with Dex and enjoy every one of them.


 
Thank you. She rarely has a day, like yesterday. So, DH & I cherished every moment of seeing her so happy!

One thing about illness, it truly teaches us to live in the moment.


----------



## lovesophie

Deb, I'm so happy to hear Dex is doing better! :chili: I will continue to keep you and your precious boy in my thoughts, especially for tomorrow's blood work-up. :grouphug: Keep us posted!


----------



## allheart

yorkieville said:


> Thank you-today was a good day for Sydney. It made her Daddy & I feel so good!
> 
> Even our tiny Kia noticed it, and engaged in some teasing play with her.





dwerten said:


> woo hoo it is - he is the big 7 - I was so worried he would not make it to his bday but he did - we are so happy





yorkieville said:


> Thank you. She rarely has a day, like yesterday. So, DH & I cherished every moment of seeing her so happy!
> 
> One thing about illness, it truly teaches us to live in the moment.


Special hugs to you Deb, Sheila, sweet Dex and precious Sydney, so happy they had good days. You are in my prayers, and heart. Love you Deb and Sheila, and love your precious Dex and Sydney.

All the prayers and love to both of you many hugs.


----------



## dwerten

Thanks so much. Tomorrow is a big day with blood work. Paws crossed we are making progress


----------



## Johita

Good luck with the blood work. We will be thinking of you too.


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> Thanks so much. Tomorrow is a big day with blood work. Paws crossed we are making progress


Paws, fingers, eyes, ears, legs, all crossed and tons of prayers for Dex's special day tommorow Deb, we are with you all the way.

Tons of love.


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - I'll even cross my eyes if it will help little Dex.:wub: Good luck!!!


----------



## Maglily

Paws crossed !


----------



## yorkieville

allheart said:


> Special hugs to you Deb, Sheila, sweet Dex and precious Sydney, so happy they had good days. You are in my prayers, and heart. Love you Deb and Sheila, and love your precious Dex and Sydney.
> 
> All the prayers and love to both of you many hugs.


 
Christine, we love you, too.

Sydney sends you her special "Sydney Hugs" which consists of Sydney placing her cheek, against yours, and remaining there for a full 2 minutes.

Something she seemed to learn as a little puppy.

She always slept with me, from the day she came to live with us-and in the mornings, after kisses, she would lay her little face sideways on my face, and I would call it a Sydney Hug, and now, all I need do is say, "I need a Sydney Hug, and she knows what I mean.

Love,
Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> Thanks so much. Tomorrow is a big day with blood work. Paws crossed we are making progress


Deb,

We are praying so hard, that Dex's test results show improvement tomorrow.

DH & have our hands folded, and Sydney & Kia have their paws crossed.

Sydney said to tell Dex that he has to fight with all of his might! 

Love & Prayers, 
Sheila


----------



## edelweiss

Sending love your way, and hopeful w/you Deb!


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Christine, we love you, too.
> 
> Sydney sends you her special "Sydney Hugs" which consists of Sydney placing her cheek, against yours, and remaining there for a full 2 minutes.
> 
> Something she seemed to learn as a little puppy.
> 
> She always slept with me, from the day she came to live with us-and in the mornings, after kisses, she would lay her little face sideways on my face, and I would call it a Sydney Hug, and now, all I need do is say, "I need a Sydney Hug, and she knows what I mean.
> 
> Love,
> Sheila


sidney sounds like such a love. Dex says thanks for the prayers furry and skin


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> sidney sounds like such a love. Dex says thanks for the prayers furry and skin


Oh, yes, Deb, Sydney is a love. Just like Dex. :wub:

Tell Dex we want him to pass those tests with flying colors!


----------



## socalyte

Lots of prayers going your way, Deb. I keep you in my heart and mind at all times-- hang in there, we are pulling for you all.


----------



## edelweiss

Did you get the test results back today? or am I way off base here?
:wub:


----------



## HaleysMom

Hi Deb, letting you know I have been praying and thinking for positive test results today!!! ((((Big Huge Hugs))))


----------



## yorkieville

Hi, Deb.

Praying you have good news today.

Thinking about Dex since I got up this morning. 

Sheila


----------



## dwerten

We just arrived home and have GREAT NEWS

BUN dropped from 110 2 weeks ago down to 31 with home cooked diet of sweet 
potato puree and ground turkey breast--- (normal 7-25)

Creatinine dropped from 4.2 down to 3.3 still high (.3-1.4 normal)

PHOS 5.2 (2.9-6.6) was 7.1 so with phos binder kept that down

k+ (potassium) is 5.2 (3.7-5.8)

PCV 54% 

Going to still run protein/urea ratio test on urine to have a baseline for 
that. I am thinking he is not proteinuria though as albumin was normal on 
all his blood work but still would like to have this ruled out. 

She gave us some options so need some help with this. We can do 200ml 
every other day as paying tech 20.00 a day now to help us or go to 150ml 
daily. She said with the low bun many would say he does not need subq but she 
feels we need to continue this and recheck in 2 weeks if we do every other 
day or recheck in month if we do daily subq's. Any suggestions?

I was going to order the balance it K as they recommend that to balance his 
diet of sweet potato and ground turkey breast and she really does not want 
me adding anything else right now as he is not anemica and he is fine on 
potassium for now. Any thoughts on the balance it K ? She said we may have 
to increase phos binder when using this as it has phos in it though.

Thanks so much for everyone helping us out with this as on 1/3 I thought my 
boy was not going to make it with bun of 180, creatinine 7.6 and phos 20


----------



## Maglily

:grouphug: oh that is great news! :aktion033:


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> We just arrived home and have GREAT NEWS
> 
> BUN dropped from 110 2 weeks ago down to 31 with home cooked diet of sweet
> potato puree and ground turkey breast--- (normal 7-25)
> 
> Creatinine dropped from 4.2 down to 3.3 still high (.3-1.4 normal)
> 
> PHOS 5.2 (2.9-6.6) was 7.1 so with phos binder kept that down
> 
> k+ (potassium) is 5.2 (3.7-5.8)
> 
> PCV 54%
> 
> Going to still run protein/urea ratio test on urine to have a baseline for
> that. I am thinking he is not proteinuria though as albumin was normal on
> all his blood work but still would like to have this ruled out.
> 
> She gave us some options so need some help with this. We can do 200ml
> every other day as paying tech 20.00 a day now to help us or go to 150ml
> daily. She said with the low bun many would say he does not need subq but she
> feels we need to continue this and recheck in 2 weeks if we do every other
> day or recheck in month if we do daily subq's. Any suggestions?
> 
> I was going to order the balance it K as they recommend that to balance his
> diet of sweet potato and ground turkey breast and she really does not want
> me adding anything else right now as he is not anemica and he is fine on
> potassium for now. Any thoughts on the balance it K ? She said we may have
> to increase phos binder when using this as it has phos in it though.
> 
> Thanks so much for everyone helping us out with this as on 1/3 I thought my
> boy was not going to make it with bun of 180, creatinine 7.6 and phos 20


 
Oh Deb :chili::chili: Thank you God!! That is wonderful news!!!!!! You are such a great Mommy.

Oh I wish I knew the answers to your questions, but I am sure you will get them. Oh bless you little Dex :wub: special, hugs love and kisses to you and Mommy. Oh AMEN! :aktion033:


----------



## socalyte

Deb that is amazing! :chiliex sure is trying hard isn't he? I am sooooo happy for you! Big hugs your way, and give Dex and extra snuggle for me. :wub:


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> We just arrived home and have GREAT NEWS
> 
> BUN dropped from 110 2 weeks ago down to 31 with home cooked diet of sweet
> potato puree and ground turkey breast--- (normal 7-25)
> 
> Creatinine dropped from 4.2 down to 3.3 still high (.3-1.4 normal)
> 
> PHOS 5.2 (2.9-6.6) was 7.1 so with phos binder kept that down
> 
> k+ (potassium) is 5.2 (3.7-5.8)
> 
> PCV 54%
> 
> Going to still run protein/urea ratio test on urine to have a baseline for
> that. I am thinking he is not proteinuria though as albumin was normal on
> all his blood work but still would like to have this ruled out.
> 
> She gave us some options so need some help with this. We can do 200ml
> every other day as paying tech 20.00 a day now to help us or go to 150ml
> daily. She said with the low bun many would say he does not need subq but she
> feels we need to continue this and recheck in 2 weeks if we do every other
> day or recheck in month if we do daily subq's. Any suggestions?
> 
> I was going to order the balance it K as they recommend that to balance his
> diet of sweet potato and ground turkey breast and she really does not want
> me adding anything else right now as he is not anemica and he is fine on
> potassium for now. Any thoughts on the balance it K ? She said we may have
> to increase phos binder when using this as it has phos in it though.
> 
> Thanks so much for everyone helping us out with this as on 1/3 I thought my
> boy was not going to make it with bun of 180, creatinine 7.6 and phos 20


Hi, Deb!!!

That is such great news!!! I am doing the Snoopy Happy Dance!!!:chili:

There is one thing you might consider-to help Dex, that my friend did with her Yorkie, that lived until she was 18, in CRF, is add baby electrolytes.

They won't take the place of the sub-q's, but *might" reduce the number of times Dex needs them. 

Deb, Dex is going to live a long time, because he has a Mommy that loves him so much!!! Dex is one of the lucky ones, with a Mommy that goes the extra mile. 

You love him so much and he knows it, so you give him a will to live.

:grouphug:
Sheila


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Hi, Deb!!!
> 
> That is such great news!!! I am doing the Snoopy Happy Dance!!!:chili:
> 
> There is one thing you might consider-to help Dex, that my friend did with her Yorkie, that lived until she was 18, in CRF, is add baby electrolytes.
> 
> They won't take the place of the sub-q's, but *might" reduce the number of times Dex needs them.
> 
> Deb, Dex is going to live a long time, because he has a Mommy that loves him so much!!! Dex is one of the lucky ones, with a Mommy that goes the extra mile.
> 
> You love him so much and he knows it, so you give him a will to live.
> 
> :grouphug:
> Sheila


thanks so much. Do you mean pedialyte? She said i could give him this but k9kidney said i might not want to do that as it could upset his tummy since he is so sensitive and I do not want him to vomit again  May hold off on that for now but keep it on my list of things to do. 

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy right now that he is doing better. I could tell by how he was feeling but wanted the blood work to confirm it


----------



## elly

Great news Deb, I have been praying for Dex.


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - I'm so thrilled for you and Dex man!!! It's miraculous when you look at the first numbers from early January to this. Keep up the good work and tell Dex I love sweet potatoes -- so delish and so healthy Wish I could answer you med questions but have no idea.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> thanks so much. Do you mean pedialyte? She said i could give him this but k9kidney said i might not want to do that as it could upset his tummy since he is so sensitive and I do not want him to vomit again  May hold off on that for now but keep it on my list of things to do.
> 
> I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy right now that he is doing better. I could tell by how he was feeling but wanted the blood work to confirm it


Yes, pedialyte. Well, if you decide to try it-just go very slow, and see if it upsets his little tummy. My friend, Georgina never had to give Clarissa sub-q's, because she started her off on the pedialyte in the very beginning, plus, Nutrical when her appetite waned. It stimulated her appetite. But, I know that Dex has other health issues.

Deb, I am soooooo happy right along with you!!!! :aktion033:

I've been on pins & needles all week, waiting for his test results, and DH came in the room, when I said, "Yes!!!!!!" and he asked, "Dex's test results came back good?" I replied, "No, they didn't come back, good, they came back, great!!! He got a big smile on his face, and said, "God answers prayers."

Please hug & kiss Dex for me!! 

(((Big Hug)))

Sheila


----------



## princessre

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

Whew!! I've been waiting to hear this good news all day long!!!

I'm soooo happy for you, Deb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That Dex baby is doing good! Tell him to keep it up!!! Give him big hugs from me!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Deb, I know that with your excellent care he got well. You are one heck of a Mommy! :chili:


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Yes, pedialyte. Well, if you decide to try it-just go very slow, and see if it upsets his little tummy. My friend, Georgina never had to give Clarissa sub-q's, because she started her off on the pedialyte in the very beginning, plus, Nutrical when her appetite waned. It stimulated her appetite. But, I know that Dex has other health issues.
> 
> Deb, I am soooooo happy right along with you!!!! :aktion033:
> 
> I've been on pins & needles all week, waiting for his test results, and DH came in the room, when I said, "Yes!!!!!!" and he asked, "Dex's test results came back good?" I replied, "No, they didn't come back, good, they came back, great!!! He got a big smile on his face, and said, "God answers prayers."
> 
> Please hug & kiss Dex for me!!
> 
> (((Big Hug)))
> 
> Sheila


awe your dh is so sweet  

Thanks everyone - I could not do this without all your support and prayers as you encouraged me to keep going and not give up as many times i felt like giving up then i would read a post and go I can do this  So your help has been so helpful in getting us through the difficult first 3 weeks of this disease. I can now say I am shedding happy tears today instead of sad tears  

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR BEING THERE FOR US DAILY


----------



## Terry36

O I'm so happy that Dex is doing better! Hugs to both of you.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i am so so happy to hear this news !!! give that lil trooper dex a kiss for me and pat urself on the back for being an excellent mom to him , i will continue praying for dexter every single day !


dwerten said:


> We just arrived home and have GREAT NEWS
> 
> BUN dropped from 110 2 weeks ago down to 31 with home cooked diet of sweet
> potato puree and ground turkey breast--- (normal 7-25)
> 
> Creatinine dropped from 4.2 down to 3.3 still high (.3-1.4 normal)
> 
> PHOS 5.2 (2.9-6.6) was 7.1 so with phos binder kept that down
> 
> k+ (potassium) is 5.2 (3.7-5.8)
> 
> PCV 54%
> 
> Going to still run protein/urea ratio test on urine to have a baseline for
> that. I am thinking he is not proteinuria though as albumin was normal on
> all his blood work but still would like to have this ruled out.
> 
> She gave us some options so need some help with this. We can do 200ml
> every other day as paying tech 20.00 a day now to help us or go to 150ml
> daily. She said with the low bun many would say he does not need subq but she
> feels we need to continue this and recheck in 2 weeks if we do every other
> day or recheck in month if we do daily subq's. Any suggestions?
> 
> I was going to order the balance it K as they recommend that to balance his
> diet of sweet potato and ground turkey breast and she really does not want
> me adding anything else right now as he is not anemica and he is fine on
> potassium for now. Any thoughts on the balance it K ? She said we may have
> to increase phos binder when using this as it has phos in it though.
> 
> Thanks so much for everyone helping us out with this as on 1/3 I thought my
> boy was not going to make it with bun of 180, creatinine 7.6 and phos 20


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> awe your dh is so sweet
> 
> Thanks everyone - I could not do this without all your support and prayers as you encouraged me to keep going and not give up as many times i felt like giving up then i would read a post and go I can do this  So your help has been so helpful in getting us through the difficult first 3 weeks of this disease. I can now say I am shedding happy tears today instead of sad tears
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR BEING THERE FOR US DAILY


Yes, he is a sweetheart. He felt so bad about Dex, when I told him, that he included Dex in his prayers for Sydney. 

Deb, I am shedding happy tears right along with you!!!! 

YOU DID IT!!!!! AND, NOW YOU KNOW, YOU CAN CONTINUE TO DO IT!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Can't begin to express how thrilled I am at seeing the great news on little Dex!!! :chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## edelweiss

:grouphug:
just saw this today----makes my heart do a little leap of joy!
So, so happy with you Deb.:wub:


----------



## lovesophie

What awesome news, Deb!!! :dancing banana:

It looks like everything is WNL except for the BUN and creatinine? So happy for you and Dex! :grouphug: We will continue to send our positive thoughts to you and Dex. 



dwerten said:


> We just arrived home and have GREAT NEWS
> 
> BUN dropped from 110 2 weeks ago down to 31 with home cooked diet of sweet
> potato puree and ground turkey breast--- (normal 7-25)
> 
> Creatinine dropped from 4.2 down to 3.3 still high (.3-1.4 normal)
> 
> PHOS 5.2 (2.9-6.6) was 7.1 so with phos binder kept that down
> 
> k+ (potassium) is 5.2 (3.7-5.8)
> 
> PCV 54%
> 
> Going to still run protein/urea ratio test on urine to have a baseline for
> that. I am thinking he is not proteinuria though as albumin was normal on
> all his blood work but still would like to have this ruled out.
> 
> She gave us some options so need some help with this. We can do 200ml
> every other day as paying tech 20.00 a day now to help us or go to 150ml
> daily. She said with the low bun many would say he does not need subq but she
> feels we need to continue this and recheck in 2 weeks if we do every other
> day or recheck in month if we do daily subq's. Any suggestions?
> 
> I was going to order the balance it K as they recommend that to balance his
> diet of sweet potato and ground turkey breast and she really does not want
> me adding anything else right now as he is not anemica and he is fine on
> potassium for now. Any thoughts on the balance it K ? She said we may have
> to increase phos binder when using this as it has phos in it though.
> 
> Thanks so much for everyone helping us out with this as on 1/3 I thought my
> boy was not going to make it with bun of 180, creatinine 7.6 and phos 20


Not sure about the Sub-Q injections, but what is Balance It K? Is it potassium? If it is potassium, I'm thinking adding this would be unnecessary, as his potassium is already WNL? Wouldn't his kidneys have trouble excreting the excess K+, since his BUN and creatinine are still high? Can't irregular levels of potassium lead to heart arrhythmias? Not really sure what Balance It K is (is it even potassium?), but if you're really wanting to give this, I'd discuss it further with your vet. 

Please continue to give us updates! We're all rooting for Dex! :aktion033:


----------



## puppy lover

What a relief to hear this Deb! It sounds like with some help Dex will have many more happy and healthy years


----------



## dwerten

lovesophie said:


> What awesome news, Deb!!! :dancing banana:
> 
> It looks like everything is WNL except for the BUN and creatinine? So happy for you and Dex! :grouphug: We will continue to send our positive thoughts to you and Dex.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the Sub-Q injections, but what is Balance It K? Is it potassium? If it is potassium, I'm thinking adding this would be unnecessary, as his potassium is already WNL? Wouldn't his kidneys have trouble excreting the excess K+, since his BUN and creatinine are still high? Can't irregular levels of potassium lead to heart arrhythmias? Not really sure what Balance It K is (is it even potassium?), but if you're really wanting to give this, I'd discuss it further with your vet.
> 
> Please continue to give us updates! We're all rooting for Dex! :aktion033:


www.balanceit.com Is a supplement made by ucdavis nutritionists to balance out a diet but k9kidney has some concerns as phos is high in this supplement to balance diet so will be researching this more to see if there are lower phos options like animal essentials or NOW. 

Low potassium goes with this disease but thank goodness his is normal at this point as they supplement Tumil-K to add potassium if it gets low. 

Anemia also goes with this disease so they supplement with iron and vitamin B for this but he is not anemic at this point thank goodness. 

High blood pressure goes with this disease but he is borderline so we do not have to do bp meds yet. 

The parathyroid disorder goes along with this disease so we have to watch Icalcium and pth hormone as well.

proteinuria goes along with this disease so we have to watch the protein/urea ratio in him on urine check. 

This is a very complex disease and a balancing act so I feel like my head is ready to explode at this point. The main thing is you want to be ahead of the curve before they stop eating as I am learning many do not die of kidneys failing but die of malnutrition from not eating as phos gets too high and bun and uric acid making them nauseated or they die from heart disease due to fluids so it is a juggling act. Now throw on the fact that he has pancreas issues and he cannot get fat as kidney disease does better on fatty meats and omega 3 fatty acids makes it tough and he has ibd so food is a balancing act and makes him vomit so I have a very tough situation at hand with Dex Man. 

Dee Dee and him keep me on my toes for sure but Dee Dee and I have had a discussion that she cannot get sick right now lol just hope she is listening.


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> www.balanceit.com Is a supplement made by ucdavis nutritionists to balance out a diet but k9kidney has some concerns as phos is high in this supplement to balance diet so will be researching this more to see if there are lower phos options like animal essentials or NOW.
> 
> Low potassium goes with this disease but thank goodness his is normal at this point as they supplement Tumil-K to add potassium if it gets low.
> 
> Anemia also goes with this disease so they supplement with iron and vitamin B for this but he is not anemic at this point thank goodness.
> 
> High blood pressure goes with this disease but he is borderline so we do not have to do bp meds yet.
> 
> The parathyroid disorder goes along with this disease so we have to watch Icalcium and pth hormone as well.
> 
> proteinuria goes along with this disease so we have to watch the protein/urea ratio in him on urine check.
> 
> This is a very complex disease and a balancing act so I feel like my head is ready to explode at this point. The main thing is you want to be ahead of the curve before they stop eating as I am learning many do not die of kidneys failing but die of malnutrition from not eating as phos gets too high and bun and uric acid making them nauseated or they die from heart disease due to fluids so it is a juggling act. Now throw on the fact that he has pancreas issues and he cannot get fat as kidney disease does better on fatty meats and omega 3 fatty acids makes it tough and he has ibd so food is a balancing act and makes him vomit so I have a very tough situation at hand with Dex Man.
> 
> Dee Dee and him keep me on my toes for sure but Dee Dee and I have had a discussion that she cannot get sick right now lol just hope she is listening.


Debbie, you are the best Mommy in the world and I love you. Special hugs to you and Dex. I truly mean that. Love you.


----------



## HaleysMom

AWESOME NEWS DEB!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili:arty::yahoo::yahoo:

I think of Dex everyday, I teared up with happy tears when I read the update:heart::heart::heart:

Please give him a big kiss from me((((Big Huge Hugs))))


----------



## lovesophie

Aw, Deb, you're the best Mommy there is! I hope you know that! Don't forget to treat yourself to something real nice (shopping spree, spa day, etc.) every once in a while. You totally deserve it. Hoping for the best for you and Dex. :grouphug:



dwerten said:


> www.balanceit.com Is a supplement made by ucdavis nutritionists to balance out a diet but k9kidney has some concerns as phos is high in this supplement to balance diet so will be researching this more to see if there are lower phos options like animal essentials or NOW.
> 
> Low potassium goes with this disease but thank goodness his is normal at this point as they supplement Tumil-K to add potassium if it gets low.
> 
> Anemia also goes with this disease so they supplement with iron and vitamin B for this but he is not anemic at this point thank goodness.
> 
> High blood pressure goes with this disease but he is borderline so we do not have to do bp meds yet.
> 
> The parathyroid disorder goes along with this disease so we have to watch Icalcium and pth hormone as well.
> 
> proteinuria goes along with this disease so we have to watch the protein/urea ratio in him on urine check.
> 
> This is a very complex disease and a balancing act so I feel like my head is ready to explode at this point. The main thing is you want to be ahead of the curve before they stop eating as I am learning many do not die of kidneys failing but die of malnutrition from not eating as phos gets too high and bun and uric acid making them nauseated or they die from heart disease due to fluids so it is a juggling act. Now throw on the fact that he has pancreas issues and he cannot get fat as kidney disease does better on fatty meats and omega 3 fatty acids makes it tough and he has ibd so food is a balancing act and makes him vomit so I have a very tough situation at hand with Dex Man.
> 
> Dee Dee and him keep me on my toes for sure but Dee Dee and I have had a discussion that she cannot get sick right now lol just hope she is listening.


----------



## HaleysMom

How is precious Dex today?


----------



## njdrake

Debbie, I haven't been on the computer much but there hasn't been day that I haven't thought about you and Dex. I'm still praying for your boy.


----------



## bellapuppy

Me too!


----------



## dwerten

little dex is still going strong

We received a package from SP maltese in California of all kinds of wonderful things for dex and I cannot thank you enough as it was such a sweet surprise. I will take pics and load them up.

Thank you so much for being so thoughful


----------



## Snowbody

dwerten said:


> little dex is still going strong
> 
> We received a package from SP maltese in California of all kinds of wonderful things for dex and I cannot thank you enough as it was such a sweet surprise. I will take pics and load them up.
> 
> Thank you so much for being so thoughful


Deb - I'm so glad that Dex is doing well. :chili::chili: Who is SP Maltese? How thoughtful. I know that cheered up you and Dex Can't wait to see pix. :Waiting:


----------



## The A Team

Just checkin' in. Glad to hear Dex is doing ok. :thumbsup::aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss

Ditto! & kudos to SP maltese in CA. The world is also full of good and thoughtful people---God help me to remember this when I want to complain!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## dwerten

Snowbody said:


> Deb - I'm so glad that Dex is doing well. :chili::chili: Who is SP Maltese? How thoughtful. I know that cheered up you and Dex Can't wait to see pix. :Waiting:


spoiled maltese  It was a group of people on here that sent it to dex and I was so surprised when receiving it. I just cannot thank everyone who was involved enough and everyone on this thread who have been praying and being there for us. I think it made a difference in me not giving up and dex being a fighter. A vet told me today on one of my groups that I have a miracle guy as those numbers were so bad they thought he would not make it but all your prayers worked !

I call my dex super Dog after making it through a severe case of pancreatitis and now this


----------



## edelweiss

Dex, you really, really are SuperDog! We are so proud of you Buddy! Keep up the good work.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> little dex is still going strong
> 
> We received a package from SP maltese in California of all kinds of wonderful things for dex and I cannot thank you enough as it was such a sweet surprise. I will take pics and load them up.
> 
> Thank you so much for being so thoughful


Deb,

I am so glad to hear that Dex is still doing well. 

I feel, that he will continue to do so.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> spoiled maltese  It was a group of people on here that sent it to dex and I was so surprised when receiving it. I just cannot thank everyone who was involved enough and everyone on this thread who have been praying and being there for us. I think it made a difference in me not giving up and dex being a fighter. A vet told me today on one of my groups that I have a miracle guy as those numbers were so bad they thought he would not make it but all your prayers worked !
> 
> I call my dex super Dog after making it through a severe case of pancreatitis and now this


Dex, you are the cutest Super Dog I've ever seen!

Keep fighting little guy!

Sheila


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I have thought of little Dex and have prayed for him I'm so glad he's doing good, SUPER DOG should be his nickname. Hugs to you for all the help you have given me in the last few days. I love you


----------



## Snowbody

dwerten said:


> spoiled maltese  It was a group of people on here that sent it to dex and I was so surprised when receiving it. I just cannot thank everyone who was involved enough and everyone on this thread who have been praying and being there for us. I think it made a difference in me not giving up and dex being a fighter. A vet told me today on one of my groups that I have a miracle guy as those numbers were so bad they thought he would not make it but all your prayers worked !
> 
> I call my dex super Dog after making it through a severe case of pancreatitis and now this


He's our Superhero and for sure a very honorary Maltese. :wub: And aren't these SM members awesome. So thoughtful and full of love and hope. :chili:


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> spoiled maltese  It was a group of people on here that sent it to dex and I was so surprised when receiving it. I just cannot thank everyone who was involved enough and everyone on this thread who have been praying and being there for us. I think it made a difference in me not giving up and dex being a fighter. A vet told me today on one of my groups that I have a miracle guy as those numbers were so bad they thought he would not make it but all your prayers worked !
> 
> I call my dex super Dog after making it through a severe case of pancreatitis and now this


 
Oh bless Super Dex :wub: :aktion033: :aktion033: The name fits him perfectly!!!!! And you as Supermom :aktion033::aktion033:

How loving and thoughtful of folks to send you items straight from the heart!!!

Love and kisses to Super Dex and Super Mom.

You continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## dwerten

Snowbody said:


> He's our Superhero and for sure a very honorary Maltese. :wub: And aren't these SM members awesome. So thoughtful and full of love and hope. :chili:


yes you all are awesome - dex needs to dye his hair white now he said  He tried pink once but that was not his color I do not think  

I am sad as a dog on the kidney group passed away today and she had the same numbers as dex She was in the hospital for as long as dex too. I feel very sad for the mommy  Say a little prayer for her tonight as she was so heart broken. She was not able to produce urine when she came home and was very sad


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> yes you all are awesome - dex needs to dye his hair white now he said  He tried pink once but that was not his color I do not think
> 
> I am sad as a dog on the kidney group passed away today and she had the same numbers as dex She was in the hospital for as long as dex too. I feel very sad for the mommy  Say a little prayer for her tonight as she was so heart broken. She was not able to produce urine when she came home and was very sad


No, Dex, I think you are cute as a blond. :wub:

Deb, I am very saddened to hear that another little dog has succumbed to this disease. My heart aches for her Mommy.

Sheila


----------



## heartmadeforyou

It is so hard to hear of losing one to this disease, but I am grateful for Dex's recovery. Hugs to you.


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> No, Dex, I think you are cute as a blond. :wub:
> 
> Deb, I am very saddened to hear that another little dog has succumbed to this disease. My heart aches for her Mommy.
> 
> Sheila


yeah it broke my heart when i went on at work today and saw that  She just came out of hospital and just went down hill. She had a bladder infection but otherwise her numbers were almost identical to dex numbers  Just so sad.


----------



## Maglily

I'm so sorry to hear about the other dog that passed away. So sad.

But I am glad to see Dex is feeling better. No Dex, as cute as you are, pink is not your colour. : )


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> yeah it broke my heart when i went on at work today and saw that  She just came out of hospital and just went down hill. She had a bladder infection but otherwise her numbers were almost identical to dex numbers  Just so sad.


 
It hits us hard when another little one loses the battle. We know all too well how their Mommy is feeling.


----------



## HaleysMom

Hi Deb, my thoughts and prayers are with the little one's family that went to the bridge.
Give Dex a big hug and kiss from me(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## dwerten

Dex says thanks for all his wonderful gifts. Oh and he has a new eating tool a head band


----------



## edelweiss

We are waiting for a photo of the hand-band!:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## dwerten

edelweiss said:


> We are waiting for a photo of the hand-band!:HistericalSmiley::wub:


lol having a prob loading pic will try to do individually may be better lol- i exceeded the pic limit on this thread yikes lol ok deleted a pic to post these


----------



## edelweiss

Oh Dex, it looks like you are going to get hi-lites! or maybe a root-canal?
What a special little guy you are and sooooo loved & cared for---so many friends thinking of you! Keep getting better, & better Mr. Superdog!


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> lol having a prob loading pic will try to do individually may be better lol- i exceeded the pic limit on this thread yikes lol ok deleted a pic to post these


Dex,

You look cute with your head-band!

Now everyone will want one! :yes:

Deb,

Dex looks like he is feeling good! :chili:

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## dwerten

lol he is making a new fashion statement lol 

yeah he is still doing real well. I am just worried about balancing diet still but taking it one day at a time


----------



## allheart

dwerten said:


> lol he is making a new fashion statement lol
> 
> yeah he is still doing real well. I am just worried about balancing diet still but taking it one day at a time


 
Oh Debbie, he looks sooooooooooo adorable!!!! I have been keeping Dex and Sydney in my prayers.

What thoughtful wonderful gifts.

Love you Dear Debbie, and special hugs to you and Superdog Dex :wub: Keep getting better sweet Dex, we love you!!!


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> lol he is making a new fashion statement lol
> 
> yeah he is still doing real well. I am just worried about balancing diet still but taking it one day at a time


Yes, Dex is going to be a trend setter. LOL

I understand, I am in the same postion, balancing Sydney's diet, and just taking things one day at a time. Grateful for each day that she eats, and keeps it down.


----------



## yorkieville

allheart said:


> Oh Debbie, he looks sooooooooooo adorable!!!! I have been keeping Dex and Sydney in my prayers.
> 
> What thoughtful wonderful gifts.
> 
> Love you Dear Debbie, and special hugs to you and Superdog Dex :wub: Keep getting better sweet Dex, we love you!!!


Christine,

Thank you for keeping Sydney in your prayers, along with Dex.

I appreciate it more than you could possibly know.

Love,
Sheila


----------



## allheart

yorkieville said:


> Christine,
> 
> Thank you for keeping Sydney in your prayers, along with Dex.
> 
> I appreciate it more than you could possibly know.
> 
> Love,
> Sheila


Love you dear Sheila, and Debbie so much.

Debbie and Sheila checking in on sweet Dex and sweet Sydney :wub:

The both of you are wonderful Mommies, and all are so deeply in my heart and prayers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

So happy to see Dex ... and little Sydney too, are doing so well! Of course that's due to them having such diligent moms! They are blessed to have you both!


----------



## yorkieville

Maidto2Maltese said:


> So happy to see Dex ... and little Sydney too, are doing so well! Of course that's due to them having such diligent moms! They are blessed to have you both!


Thank you.....these kids deserve the best. But, I feel it is me that is blessed. Sydney gives so much more than she takes. I wish you could meet her. :wub:

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

allheart said:


> Love you dear Sheila, and Debbie so much.
> 
> Debbie and Sheila checking in on sweet Dex and sweet Sydney :wub:
> 
> The both of you are wonderful Mommies, and all are so deeply in my heart and prayers!!!!!!!!!


Love you, too, Christine. :wub:

If I am a tiny bit wonderful, it is because of Sydney. 

God bless you for your prayers.


----------



## dwerten

Thanks everyone. 

Blood work on Friday so hoping all is going well. We are on every other day subq's so hoping we can continue that as much easier on him and us and less costly but if he is not doing well will go back to daily. He seems to be doing well just seems skinny to me but will see how his weight is this week. 

here is a good site just saw on another group

http://www.iris-kidney.com/pdf/IRIS2009_Staging_CKD.pdf

it might help others see if their babies are close to renal failure before it gets worse and prevent things ahead of time


----------



## allheart

yorkieville said:


> Love you, too, Christine. :wub:
> 
> If I am a tiny bit wonderful, it is because of Sydney.
> 
> God bless you for your prayers.


Sheila, you are more than a tiny bit wonderful :thumbsup:, in my prayers and heart. Love ya!!!



dwerten said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Blood work on Friday so hoping all is going well. We are on every other day subq's so hoping we can continue that as much easier on him and us and less costly but if he is not doing well will go back to daily. He seems to be doing well just seems skinny to me but will see how his weight is this week.
> 
> here is a good site just saw on another group
> 
> http://www.iris-kidney.com/pdf/IRIS2009_Staging_CKD.pdf
> 
> it might help others see if their babies are close to renal failure before it gets worse and prevent things ahead of time


Debbie, saying huge prayers for Friday's bloodwork. Every other day subq's is excellent !!! So deeply in my prayers, huge hugs.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Blood work on Friday so hoping all is going well. We are on every other day subq's so hoping we can continue that as much easier on him and us and less costly but if he is not doing well will go back to daily. He seems to be doing well just seems skinny to me but will see how his weight is this week.
> 
> here is a good site just saw on another group
> 
> http://www.iris-kidney.com/pdf/IRIS2009_Staging_CKD.pdf
> 
> it might help others see if their babies are close to renal failure before it gets worse and prevent things ahead of time


Deb,

I'm praying that Dex's blood work in good on Friday. Also praying that the alternate days of sub-q's work well for Dex. I know the sub-q's are not comfortable.

The chart blew my mind. I looked at Sydney's Labs from 11/09, (a pre-dental blood work up) and her Creatinine was already 1.2 , and I am shaking my head, wondering why, my Vet didn't request a repeat of her tests. We could have started her on the diet well over a year ago. 

At 1.2, it was beginning.

Sydney is also so skinny, although she eats well. 

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

allheart said:


> Sheila, you are more than a tiny bit wonderful :thumbsup:, in my prayers and heart. Love ya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie, saying huge prayers for Friday's bloodwork. Every other day subq's is excellent !!! So deeply in my prayers, huge hugs.


Thank you, Christine. You're also in my heart. Love, you, too. :heart:


----------



## harrysmom

Glad to hear that things are a little better. I'll be praying that Friday's bloodwork is good!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Thinking of Dex and Sydney and still praying that things keep going well. :grouphug:


----------



## yorkieville

Snowbody said:


> Thinking of Dex and Sydney and still praying that things keep going well. :grouphug:


 Thankyou for keeping Sydney along with Dex in your prayers. Sydney had one really good day last week, it was like there was nothing wrong with her. :wub:

Sheila


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Thankyou for keeping Sydney along with Dex in your prayers. Sydney had one really good day last week, it was like there was nothing wrong with her. :wub:
> 
> Sheila


so happy she is doing well. yeah i am taking all my girls urine in to have it checked for USG. I just went through all their blood work too as demi had high bun of 39 one time but creatinine was .9 and all are ok. whew. 

We moved appt to saturday so it was 48 hrs from last subq so we can see how his blood values are at the point before the fluids are given to see if they are high and if same maybe we can go down to 150ml every other day. Just nervous as someone on kidney group is on 100ml every other day and same weight as dex just went back in hospital today with bun of 125 and creatinine of 6.1 so it scared me  I do not want him to relapse at all 

Is sydney on calcitriol? I am looking into that as it is suppose to slow down the progression of the disease and dex is a good candidate now that his phos is down and calcium normal.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> so happy she is doing well. yeah i am taking all my girls urine in to have it checked for USG. I just went through all their blood work too as demi had high bun of 39 one time but creatinine was .9 and all are ok. whew.
> 
> We moved appt to saturday so it was 48 hrs from last subq so we can see how his blood values are at the point before the fluids are given to see if they are high and if same maybe we can go down to 150ml every other day. Just nervous as someone on kidney group is on 100ml every other day and same weight as dex just went back in hospital today with bun of 125 and creatinine of 6.1 so it scared me  I do not want him to relapse at all
> 
> Is sydney on calcitriol? I am looking into that as it is suppose to slow down the progression of the disease and dex is a good candidate now that his phos is down and calcium normal.


We had to force-feed Sydney her breakfast today.  But, she did keep it down.

But, she ate her dinner, willingly. I mixed a teaspoon of baby food beef into it, and forced 1/2 teaspoon of Nutrical down her.

Now, please don't compare Dex to the little one in the kidney group. It only causes you stress. You do not need additional stress, because Dex will pick up on it.

Each dog is as individual as a snowflake, and Dex has been doing so well.

I am praying that Dex's numbers will be good on Saturday.

No, Sydney is not on Calcitrol.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh wow i will continue to pray for dex n sydney to get better !


----------



## yorkieville

uniquelovdolce said:


> oh wow i will continue to pray for dex n sydney to get better !


Thank you so much! I am fighting for Sydney. I cannot lose her....not yet.

I need time. But no matter how long they live....it is never enough time.


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> We had to force-feed Sydney her breakfast today.  But, she did keep it down.
> 
> But, she ate her dinner, willingly. I mixed a teaspoon of baby food beef into it, and forced 1/2 teaspoon of Nutrical down her.
> 
> Now, please don't compare Dex to the little one in the kidney group. It only causes you stress. You do not need additional stress, because Dex will pick up on it.
> 
> Each dog is as individual as a snowflake, and Dex has been doing so well.
> 
> I am praying that Dex's numbers will be good on Saturday.
> 
> No, Sydney is not on Calcitrol.


ok thanks - yeah the little one is doing better on iv fluids -whew. 

I feel good they should be good as he is acting so good so paws crossed. 

so sorry you had to force feed sydney  It worries me how this disease makes them not want to eat


----------



## Snowbody

Praying for Sydney and Dexter and hoping for more good days.


----------



## edelweiss

Praying for you Sheila---for your baby, and for Dex & Deb---for Sat's results.
Sending you both a hug!
:wub:


----------



## dwerten

dwerten said:


> ok thanks - yeah the little one is doing better on iv fluids -whew.
> 
> I feel good they should be good as he is acting so good so paws crossed.
> 
> so sorry you had to force feed sydney  It worries me how this disease makes them not want to eat


sheila have you heard of this drug 

02 Mirtazapine (Remeron) - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

It is suppose to be a wonder drug to get them to eat and keep them from being nauseated. This is on my list of things to give him if he ever gets to the point of not wanting to eat.


----------



## heartmadeforyou

I'm praying for Dex today that his blood tests come out OK.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

*Praying for Dex for good blood test results and for Sydney...rayer:
*


----------



## HaleysMom

Hi Deb, wanted to let you know I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers for the test results today! ((((Big Hugs))))
Give Dex a kiss from me:heart:


----------



## summer

I hope that Dex is feeling good.


----------



## dwerten

I was real bummed as ordered from amazon.com Dexter's sweet potato as only 1.75 a can instead of 2.69 a can at whole foods and it was free shipping. The food expires 7/2012 and the whole foods exp 2013 and the consistency was not the same it was more runny for amazon one and his poops are black and on whole foods orange so not going to take any chances and go back to the whole foods but it is the same maker and label etc. Was trying to save a little money but i guess you get what you pay for . They must send the older stuff to amazon and the new stuff out to the stores - I just hope he does not get sick before his blood work tomorrow as he did not eat all of his lunch today which worries me - so mad at myself right now


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> ok thanks - yeah the little one is doing better on iv fluids -whew.
> 
> I feel good they should be good as he is acting so good so paws crossed.
> 
> so sorry you had to force feed sydney  It worries me how this disease makes them not want to eat


I am anxious to hear Dex's numbers tomorrow. Praying so hard that they dropped even further.

Now, this morning, Sydney ate better. We gave her 1/2 t. of Nutrical, and then, her breakfast and she ate it all.

Same with dinner.

It worries me too, when they don't want to eat.


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> I am anxious to hear Dex's numbers tomorrow. Praying so hard that they dropped even further.
> 
> Now, this morning, Sydney ate better. We gave her 1/2 t. of Nutrical, and then, her breakfast and she ate it all.
> 
> Same with dinner.
> 
> It worries me too, when they don't want to eat.


anxious now - my back is killing me too as he did not eat all his dinner tonight either which is so uncommon. I am worried the amazon food set him off from eating as regularly as he was eating


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> anxious now - my back is killing me too as he did not eat all his dinner tonight either which is so uncommon. I am worried the amazon food set him off from eating as regularly as he was eating


Deb,

Any results yet? Sydney is going through the "Not eating", very well, also. Vomited, several times this week. Sleeping, very deeply, during the daytime. Doesn't hear me come home from mass in the a.m. 

Friend advised 1/2 t. Nutrical, 15 minutes before I feed her. Helped somewhat. She is sooooo skinny, my girl that was always a little too chubby. 

Praying for Dex.

I empathize with your back aching....my neuropathy is flaming!


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Deb,
> 
> Any results yet? Sydney is going through the "Not eating", very well, also. Vomited, several times this week. Sleeping, very deeply, during the daytime. Doesn't hear me come home from mass in the a.m.
> 
> Friend advised 1/2 t. Nutrical, 15 minutes before I feed her. Helped somewhat. She is sooooo skinny, my girl that was always a little too chubby.
> 
> Praying for Dex.
> 
> I empathize with your back aching....my neuropathy is flaming!


we had great news today - I am so sorry about sydney  Dex did lose a little more weight so going to adjust diet now that numbers are doing much better - here is the latest update 

OMG THEY WENT DOWN EVEN MORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! our doc is so happy. He is normal now on bun at 23 and normal range is 7-25 and creatinine is down to 2.5 from 3.3 which she was surprised too. He is still high so definitely has kidney disease and phos is down from 5.1 to 3.9 - The homecooking is a huge benefit for him. We are lowering subq's and balancing his diet now. I AM SO HAPPY - thanks for all the prayers and support it is helping us tremendously. She said he could live many years with those numbers. I am so happy.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> we had great news today - I am so sorry about sydney  Dex did lose a little more weight so going to adjust diet now that numbers are doing much better - here is the latest update
> 
> OMG THEY WENT DOWN EVEN MORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! our doc is so happy. He is normal now on bun at 23 and normal range is 7-25 and creatinine is down to 2.5 from 3.3 which she was surprised too. He is still high so definitely has kidney disease and phos is down from 5.1 to 3.9 - The homecooking is a huge benefit for him. We are lowering subq's and balancing his diet now. I AM SO HAPPY - thanks for all the prayers and support it is helping us tremendously. She said he could live many years with those numbers. I am so happy.


Thanks, Deb. She has her up days, and her down days. Nature of the disease.

OMG!!! I am beyond thrilled, Dex's BUN is FANTASTIC!!!!!!! And his CREATININE dropped!!!

Oh, I am so very happy!!! :chili: 

Yes, Deb, dogs can live many years in CRF.

You are doing such a great job!!!!!

Dex, I think you know how much your Mommy loves you-make sure to give her lots of kisses!!! :wub:

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## Rocky's Mom

:w00t::cheer::happy:
Deb, I am beyond happy for you! Thank God...such great great news!
You are one heck of a mommy too...Dex is so lucky to have you! Keep up the good work...and I can relate to your back ache.I've had one for weeks now! Hope with less stress you'll start feeling better with that.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Sheila, I am praying for Sydney...make God rest his healing hands on him too. I am so sorry to hear he is not eating. :grouphug:


----------



## yorkieville

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sheila, I am praying for Sydney...make God rest his healing hands on him too. I am so sorry to hear he is not eating. :grouphug:


Oh, thank you so very much. She goes through days of eating very well, and then, there are those days when she just doesn't want to eat. And, my DH & I force feed her. (Gently, of course) And what is a good sign, is that she doesn't spit the food back out.

We take it a day and a time, and thank God, for each day He gives us with her.


----------



## HaleysMom

That is AWESOME news Deb!!:chili::chili::chili::dothewave::cheer::happy::happy::two thumbs up::happy dance::celebrate - firewor:woohoo2::yahoo:

Give precious Dex a (((big hug))) and kiss from me!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Deb.. the report on Dex's test results are FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!! You're doing an amazing job!!.. and so happy for you!

Prayers continue for little Sydney too! You Mom's are awesome and your babiesare blessed to have you!


----------



## edelweiss

WHAT GREAT NEWS MR. DEX!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah Deb! :chili::chili:
So, so happy w/you.:aktion033:
Now for little Sydney---come on baby, let's eat!
Prayers continue!:wub:


----------



## yorkieville

edelweiss said:


> WHAT GREAT NEWS MR. DEX!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah Deb! :chili::chili:
> So, so happy w/you.:aktion033:
> Now for little Sydney---come on baby, let's eat!
> Prayers continue!:wub:


Thank you.....Sydney ate her breakfast this morning!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss

I know that it is a wonderful feeling when they are "pulling w/you." Every baby step is so encouraging and every regression HUGE. I am thankful that Sydney is trying so hard and I KNOW you are happy for one good day.
May God grant you many, many more!
:wub:


----------



## yorkieville

edelweiss said:


> I know that it is a wonderful feeling when they are "pulling w/you." Every baby step is so encouraging and every regression HUGE. I am thankful that Sydney is trying so hard and I KNOW you are happy for one good day.
> May God grant you many, many more!
> :wub:


I never in my life, imagined, that having Sydney eat a full meal, would bring me such joy! My girl was always a bit over-weight, no matter how we fed her. Her Grand-Dam was the same way-had to diet before she went to each Show.

Sndney is so very thin now.

I truly am happy for one good day.

Thank you, I pray that God will grant us more good days, before He calls her home.


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Thank you.....Sydney ate her breakfast this morning!!!! :aktion033:


so happy lil sydney is doing ok  

We are going to every 3 days on subq's to see how Dex does as ideally would like to stop subq's and save that for later since numbers are doing better now. This is a tough disease for sure and very complex it seems from everything I am learning but still taking one day at a time. 

Now that things have calmed down miss lucy is going to get her dental done


----------



## Maglily

Wonderful news about Dex's numbers! I'm so happy for you. Wonderful too that Sydney ate her meals and praying she improves too!


----------



## michellerobison

dwerten said:


> we had great news today - I am so sorry about sydney  Dex did lose a little more weight so going to adjust diet now that numbers are doing much better - here is the latest update
> 
> OMG THEY WENT DOWN EVEN MORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! our doc is so happy. He is normal now on bun at 23 and normal range is 7-25 and creatinine is down to 2.5 from 3.3 which she was surprised too. He is still high so definitely has kidney disease and phos is down from 5.1 to 3.9 - The homecooking is a huge benefit for him. We are lowering subq's and balancing his diet now. I AM SO HAPPY - thanks for all the prayers and support it is helping us tremendously. She said he could live many years with those numbers. I am so happy.


 
I'm so thrilled to hear his numbers are down and he's doing so well! I thought about him while in Florida and tried to keep updated.

You're an amazing doggie mommy!


----------



## dwerten

michellerobison said:


> I'm so thrilled to hear his numbers are down and he's doing so well! I thought about him while in Florida and tried to keep updated.
> 
> You're an amazing doggie mommy!


thanks so much this was a scary time. Just as scary as when i almost lost him with the severe pancreatitis he had - He has definitely caused a few more grey hairs for me. 

Hope you had a nice a trip


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> so happy lil sydney is doing ok
> 
> We are going to every 3 days on subq's to see how Dex does as ideally would like to stop subq's and save that for later since numbers are doing better now. This is a tough disease for sure and very complex it seems from everything I am learning but still taking one day at a time.
> 
> Now that things have calmed down miss lucy is going to get her dental done


 
Thanks, Deb.

I'm excited that you are going to every 3 days on the sub-q's, and praying that in time,you will be able tostop them.

I am so glad Dex's numbers arebetter.

I agree, this is a very complex disease, and we have to take it one day at a time.

As Rich & I are getting ready for mass, each morning, 1st question I ask him; "Did Sydney eat all of her breakfast?" And when he replies, "Yes, every bite", my heart soars with joy! 

Ok, now prayers for Miss Lucy.


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Thanks, Deb.
> 
> I'm excited that you are going to every 3 days on the sub-q's, and praying that in time,you will be able tostop them.
> 
> I am so glad Dex's numbers arebetter.
> 
> I agree, this is a very complex disease, and we have to take it one day at a time.
> 
> As Rich & I are getting ready for mass, each morning, 1st question I ask him; "Did Sydney eat all of her breakfast?" And when he replies, "Yes, every bite", my heart soars with joy!
> 
> Ok, now prayers for Miss Lucy.


yeah every day dex eats all his food i get excited as on the group it is sad when i see others trying to get their babies to eat. I feel so blessed and will be so happy if he can be off subq's as that would be wonderful. I feel like he is a little miracle baby.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> yeah every day dex eats all his food i get excited as on the group it is sad when i see others trying to get their babies to eat. I feel so blessed and will be so happy if he can be off subq's as that would be wonderful. I feel like he is a little miracle baby.


Dex is indeed a miracle baby, with a Mommy that goes the extra mile.

Its a roller coaster disease. One day they eat, another day, I am force-feeding.

But we do what we have to do.


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - so sorry I missed the update. Am trying to catch up on all I missed this weekend. So glad to hear about Dex's numbers. :chili::chili: You've done an amazing job and I know it has resulted in the better numbers. Still sending prayers for Dex and Sydney and hoping for more good days than bad for both. Kisses and belated Valentines for them both. :wub::wub:


----------



## dwerten

Snowbody said:


> Deb - so sorry I missed the update. Am trying to catch up on all I missed this weekend. So glad to hear about Dex's numbers. :chili::chili: You've done an amazing job and I know it has resulted in the better numbers. Still sending prayers for Dex and Sydney and hoping for more good days than bad for both. Kisses and belated Valentines for them both. :wub::wub:


Thanks so happy still smiling from saturday  I was so depressed but things are looking much better now thank goodness.


----------



## yorkieville

Snowbody said:


> Deb - so sorry I missed the update. Am trying to catch up on all I missed this weekend. So glad to hear about Dex's numbers. :chili::chili: You've done an amazing job and I know it has resulted in the better numbers. Still sending prayers for Dex and Sydney and hoping for more good days than bad for both. Kisses and belated Valentines for them both. :wub::wub:


Thank you. Sydney sends you "Yorkie Kisses". :wub:

Sheila


----------



## michellerobison

I know when Amber was sick a few months ago,I was so excited to see her eat better and start moving better w/o pain. Bigest thrill was seeing her jump on the couch again,something she wasn't able to do for a month...
We love our babies so much,any gains they make during illness is a joy to us.
It's a joy to us all to know Dex is doing so much better.

Sending Dex and Sydney kissies and well wishes.


----------



## dwerten

michellerobison said:


> I know when Amber was sick a few months ago,I was so excited to see her eat better and start moving better w/o pain. Bigest thrill was seeing her jump on the couch again,something she wasn't able to do for a month...
> We love our babies so much,any gains they make during illness is a joy to us.
> It's a joy to us all to know Dex is doing so much better.
> 
> Sending Dex and Sydney kissies and well wishes.


thanks so glad your baby is ok. Dh and I were so happy to bring him home and give him a fighting chance but we never imagined he would be doing so well. We keep saying it is like we woke up from a bad nightmare and we have our boy back at least for more time than anticipated. I was shocked how many vets said he was a gonner  It made me think how many just give up based on that info and put their dogs down without even trying like we did. I just could not give up without a fight. Alot of people come on kidney group with the same story that vets gave up on their dog and they came there for last resort then their dogs get better. They tell them to cover their dogs ears when they go in and do not let them hear that negativity. I am so glad this specialist never made me feel this way. She knows I will go above and beyond for my dogs so she knew if she could get him stable we could give this a good fight. We had a great team including everyone of my dog buds on here and other dog groups praying and pulling for him. Those prayers were all answered and then some.


----------



## michellerobison

When we adopted our German Shepherd Grechen,she had a stage 4 heart murmur,they told us a couple years,she lived for 10 more! She lived to be almost 13.


Amy had kidney failure,she was only given a couple years,she lived 7 more. She made it to over 15½.

Einie had CHF,he was only supposed to live couple more years ,he was 8 at the time, he lived almost 5 more. The vet used to say,when we'd come in,he couldn't believe Einie was still alive.HE lived to be 13.

Duchess,our Dalmatian lived to be 16½,that's old for a Dalmatian...

He told us love can bring miracles sometimes. Even if a miracle doesn't happen,it doesn't mean we didn't love them enough or they didn't love us enough,just means it was too much fo them to bear.

When my babies got sick ,old ,and their health was failing,I cooked for them and spent as much time as I could w/ them,more than usual,to make sure their time was filled w/ love.

I know that's what kept them going and your devotion to Dex has kept him going.


----------



## Bibu

I'm so glad Dexter is doing better and that you didn't give up! What awesome parents he has...Lucky little fella!


----------



## dwerten

michellerobison said:


> When we adopted our German Shepherd Grechen,she had a stage 4 heart murmur,they told us a couple years,she lived for 10 more! She lived to be almost 13.
> 
> 
> Amy had kidney failure,she was only given a couple years,she lived 7 more. She made it to over 15½.
> 
> Einie had CHF,he was only supposed to live couple more years ,he was 8 at the time, he lived almost 5 more. The vet used to say,when we'd come in,he couldn't believe Einie was still alive.HE lived to be 13.
> 
> Duchess,our Dalmatian lived to be 16½,that's old for a Dalmatian...
> 
> He told us love can bring miracles sometimes. Even if a miracle doesn't happen,it doesn't mean we didn't love them enough or they didn't love us enough,just means it was too much fo them to bear.
> 
> When my babies got sick ,old ,and their health was failing,I cooked for them and spent as much time as I could w/ them,more than usual,to make sure their time was filled w/ love.
> 
> I know that's what kept them going and your devotion to Dex has kept him going.


wow that is amazing. I bet the home cooking made a huge difference in health issues as I am seeing that makes a huge difference now.


----------



## welnancy1984

I am so glad to hear that Dex is doing better!


----------



## lovesophie

dwerten said:


> OMG THEY WENT DOWN EVEN MORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! our doc is so happy. He is normal now on bun at 23 and normal range is 7-25 and creatinine is down to 2.5 from 3.3 which she was surprised too. He is still high so definitely has kidney disease and phos is down from 5.1 to 3.9 - The homecooking is a huge benefit for him. We are lowering subq's and balancing his diet now. I AM SO HAPPY - thanks for all the prayers and support it is helping us tremendously. She said he could live many years with those numbers. I am so happy.


So, so, so happy for you, Deb!!!!! :chili: What awesome news this is. :aktion033: Dex's values going down is a true testament to the fantastic care you give to your baby. I hope his creatinine level comes down even more. I will continue to keep Dex in my thoughts. Wishing you the best. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison

dwerten said:


> wow that is amazing. I bet the home cooking made a huge difference in health issues as I am seeing that makes a huge difference now.


 I'm glad Dex is doing so well now. It takes so much to fight these things..You're such a great doggie mommy,not everyone has the fortitude to do all that for a fluff.

I think it did, I made rice with a little beef bullion for flavouring and they loved it. It was gentle on their systems. I'd also cook farm raised chicken for them. We had relatives that kept chickens and raised beef for their own consumption,and didn't use antibiotics.

I sat down and talked w/ them and accompanied them at each meal,always giving them extra loving time. I think any time you give reassuring them of love,since they love to be w/ us,is special to them.

I walked them a lot too,kept them exercised and increased motility,kidney and bowl function... and made their hearts stronger too.

I know it made the difference in them living longer and the time we shared is still so precious to me.

Hugs!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

*AWESOME!!!!*arty:


----------



## socalyte

Aw Deb I'm beyond thrilled for you! That is just amazing and thrilling! How wonderful to get such positive confirmation that all your effort has been so effective. Give Dex a pat on the head and tell him his aunties here on SM love him bunches!


----------



## casa verde maltese

:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## njdrake

I'm so happy that Dex is doing so well. I hope this continues forever!! 
Bless his heart, please give him a hug for us. :wub:


----------



## dwerten

Thanks everyone Dex is still going strong on every 3 day fluids. We go back next weekend to see how numbers are and to decide if no fluids. Praying for no fluids but we will miss our vet tech as she is wonderful and so helpful. 

The next step will be balancing the diet but he still loves turkey and sweet potato


----------



## Snowbody

dwerten said:


> Thanks everyone Dex is still going strong on every 3 day fluids. We go back next weekend to see how numbers are and to decide if no fluids. Praying for no fluids but we will miss our vet tech as she is wonderful and so helpful.
> 
> The next step will be balancing the diet but he still loves turkey and sweet potato


Great news, Deb. :chili::chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Can't tell you how I'm lovin that little Dex is doing so well!!!


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> Thanks everyone Dex is still going strong on every 3 day fluids. We go back next weekend to see how numbers are and to decide if no fluids. Praying for no fluids but we will miss our vet tech as she is wonderful and so helpful.
> 
> The next step will be balancing the diet but he still loves turkey and sweet potato


Deb,

I am so glad Dex is doing so well! :chili:

Sydney is getting her 1st sub-q today.

Last few days, she refused to eat. No matter what I cooked, she wouldn't eat a bite. Wouldn't swallow when we attempted to force feed.

Our Vet was not in today, so she saw a different Vet. (DH took her to the Vet alone, because I am sick.) The Vet called me and wanted to hospitalize her for the weekend.

I pointed out to her that there is no one there, during the night, or all day Sunday, or all night, Sunday night.

She said that a Vet would be in this evening to check her blood work and he could adjust her meds if she was there, otherwise they couldn't call us until Monday.

What meds??? She's not on meds.

Spoke to DH on the phone and told him, just have them give her the sub-q and bring her home.

We'll see our Vet on Monday.

So many people have warned me against leaving her over the weekend.

She is terrified to be at the Vets.

Sheila


----------



## edelweiss

Sheila, sorry to get this word---but I think you are right-on to bring her home. They sound like they don't know what is going on! She will feel better at home under your watchful eye. Prayers being sent up.
Let us know on Mon. what's up, please. Hugs.


----------



## yorkieville

edelweiss said:


> Sheila, sorry to get this word---but I think you are right-on to bring her home. They sound like they don't know what is going on! She will feel better at home under your watchful eye. Prayers being sent up.
> Let us know on Mon. what's up, please. Hugs.


Thank you. This is not our regular Vet, and amazingly, since we stood firm about bringing Sydney home, now, the Vet that is checking in this evening, will call us with her test results.

Whereas, when I spoke with the Vet, she said they wouldn't be able to call us until Monday.

She is happy to be home, licked my fingers, kissed my lips, and she saw a butter cookie on my plate and wanted it. So, the sub-q helped.

Of course, she cannot eat butter cookies for her meals, but I did allow her a few bites.

And they gave us the sub-q for tomorrow.

Thank you for the prayers. We certainly need them right now.

I promise to give you an update on Monday, after I speak with our regular Vet.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## dwerten

glad she is home I would have done the same thing. I always go to the specialty hospital as they have people 24/7 there as would not want to leave mine alone in a cage somewhere  

let us know her numbers too 

concerns me she is not wanting food as learning that is usually bc phosph is too high so hope everything is ok


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> glad she is home I would have done the same thing. I always go to the specialty hospital as they have people 24/7 there as would not want to leave mine alone in a cage somewhere
> 
> let us know her numbers too
> 
> concerns me she is not wanting food as learning that is usually bc phosph is too high so hope everything is ok


 Thanks, Deb. I'm glad to know that you wouldn't have left Dex in a Clinic that no one was there all night, all weekend.

I will let you know her numbers.

I'm stunned. She had been doing so well.

She does not want food now either.

She wanted my butter cookie when she came home. I let her have a few bites.

Rich cooked ground lamb and pasta shells for her for dinner; she's not interested.

I'm terrified.


----------



## yorkieville

Vet called & said Sydney's Creatinine has risen to 9.9.

She said she doesn't feel the sub-q's will do any good.

And today's hasn't-she still refuses to eat.

So, on Monday, we will speak with our own Vet.

I don't understand how her Creatinine rose so much from December. 

I realize she is not young, and she will be 15 years old in April, but I'm stunned that she is deteriorating so quickly.


----------



## HaleysMom

yorkieville said:


> Vet called & said Sydney's Creatinine has risen to 9.9.
> 
> She said she doesn't feel the sub-q's will do any good.
> 
> And today's hasn't-she still refuses to eat.
> 
> So, on Monday, we will speak with our own Vet.
> 
> I don't understand how her Creatinine rose so much from December.
> 
> I realize she is not young, and she will be 15 years old in April, but I'm stunned that she is deteriorating so quickly.


 

I am in tears reading your post.I know you are beyond worried and I can feel your pain from here.
Please know you and precious Sydney are in my positive thoughts and prayers! ((((Big Huge Hugs))))


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Vet called & said Sydney's Creatinine has risen to 9.9.
> 
> She said she doesn't feel the sub-q's will do any good.
> 
> And today's hasn't-she still refuses to eat.
> 
> So, on Monday, we will speak with our own Vet.
> 
> I don't understand how her Creatinine rose so much from December.
> 
> I realize she is not young, and she will be 15 years old in April, but I'm stunned that she is deteriorating so quickly.


oh wow with that high she needs to be on fluids at hospital. Dex was 7.6 and was put on iv fluids. I am concerned 

what was phos, bun, sodium, potassium and calcium 

when dex refused to eat when he had high numbers the turkey deli from costco 98% fat free he would eat so maybe try that but gosh with a creatinine that high she is in a severe state. 

I bet her bun and phos are real high too  I hope you can get more answers soon. Do you have a speciatly hospital near you or vet school near you that they can put her on iv fluids with 24/7 care?

The one thing I do read that brings down creatinine is COQ10 so you may want to ask about that. 

I am so sad to read this - I hope she is feeling ok at home tonight.

Things can happen fast with this disease I am finding as ims said the longest we can go in between blood work is 2 mos max. They like to keep a close eye on it to jump on it if anything gets off and be in front of the curve.


----------



## edelweiss

Sheila, how are things today---did you sleep at all? Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers! :wub:


----------



## yorkieville

HaleysMom said:


> I am in tears reading your post.I know you are beyond worried and I can feel your pain from here.
> Please know you and precious Sydney are in my positive thoughts and prayers! ((((Big Huge Hugs))))


Thank you. Sydney slept between us last night. So happy to be with us, kissed me like crazy.
Woke this morning and at first, couldn't remember why I was so depressed. Then, I remembered, and it hit me like a ton of bricks.

Thank you so much for your thoughts & prayers.

Sheila


----------



## edelweiss

Your baby looks so small Sheila, how big is she? Is she your only one? 
I know you are taking this day by day and I pray for strength for you just for today. At least she is at home w/you, sleeping w/you and giving you kisses---all positive. Now if she would just eat and the doctor could get those #s down! 
My daughter lived in IN. for a long time when she was in grad school---just left in Dec. to move to the UK---so I know the Bloomington area well. Winter can be very long there!
Sending you love today!


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> oh wow with that high she needs to be on fluids at hospital. Dex was 7.6 and was put on iv fluids. I am concerned
> 
> what was phos, bun, sodium, potassium and calcium
> 
> when dex refused to eat when he had high numbers the turkey deli from costco 98% fat free he would eat so maybe try that but gosh with a creatinine that high she is in a severe state.
> 
> I bet her bun and phos are real high too  I hope you can get more answers soon. Do you have a speciatly hospital near you or vet school near you that they can put her on iv fluids with 24/7 care?
> 
> The one thing I do read that brings down creatinine is COQ10 so you may want to ask about that.
> 
> I am so sad to read this - I hope she is feeling ok at home tonight.
> 
> Things can happen fast with this disease I am finding as ims said the longest we can go in between blood work is 2 mos max. They like to keep a close eye on it to jump on it if anything gets off and be in front of the curve.


Deb,

All the Vet told Rich last night was phos. was high, Calcium was low.

We'll get all of the numbers from our Vet tomorrow morning.

No, there is nothing near us where they have someone there all night.

I am questioning my Vet's thoughts on allowing so much time to go between testing. He hadn't even planned to test her until April, because her numbers were so good.

We will talk to him tomorrow morning and find out what he thinks we should do next.

Yesterday's sub-q didn't do anything to help her.

But she is happy to be home. 

My Vet had said in Oct. she may only have a few months. She will be 15 in April.

She still refuses to eat, anything at all.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

edelweiss said:


> Your baby looks so small Sheila, how big is she? Is she your only one?
> I know you are taking this day by day and I pray for strength for you just for today. At least she is at home w/you, sleeping w/you and giving you kisses---all positive. Now if she would just eat and the doctor could get those #s down!
> My daughter lived in IN. for a long time when she was in grad school---just left in Dec. to move to the UK---so I know the Bloomington area well. Winter can be very long there!
> Sending you love today!


I was just answering your previous post and I must have hit something because my post disappeared.

That is Kia in my Avatar, and she is only 4#s.

Sydney was 6.5#s but has lost a full pound since early December.

She was so happy to be home-last night, before we went to sleep, she kissed me so hard, she nibbled my upper lip, to the point it is red & swollen.

I am praying my Vet will have some better ideas. He knows Sydney so well.

We've been in IN since 1994. And I hope to move back to IL soon.

The winters are too long in IN.

I've come to hate snow!

Thank you for sending the love.


----------



## Madison's Mom

yorkieville said:


> Thank you. Sydney slept between us last night. So happy to be with us, kissed me like crazy.
> Woke this morning and at first, couldn't remember why I was so depressed. Then, I remembered, and it hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> Thank you so much for your thoughts & prayers.
> 
> Sheila



I don't post often because there is usually a dog on my keyboard, but I always read posts about your sweet Sydney. I won't go into why this particular post touched me, but I do know that feeling of waking up and having to remember why you are feeling so 'heavy'. I just wanted to send you a big hug.


----------



## yorkieville

Madison's Mom said:


> I don't post often because there is usually a dog on my keyboard, but I always read posts about your sweet Sydney. I won't go into why this particular post touched me, but I do know that feeling of waking up and having to remember why you are feeling so 'heavy'. I just wanted to send you a big hug.


Thank you for coming on and sending me a hug.

I don't post often either, but Deb's thread about Dex really hit home with me. I read every post and watched his victory and feel so happy he is doing so well. He's still so young.

Waking up to that feeling is awful.

(((HUG)))
Sheila


----------



## Snowbody

yorkieville said:


> Thank you. Sydney slept between us last night. So happy to be with us, kissed me like crazy.
> Woke this morning and at first, couldn't remember why I was so depressed. Then, I remembered, and it hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> Thank you so much for your thoughts & prayers.
> 
> Sheila


Sheila - I'm so sorry to hear that Sydney is not doing well right now. I'm praying that she will rally. You've done such an amazing job with your care of Sydney.:wub::wub: She's been a very lucky girl. No wonder she's showering you with kisses! It's so hard when they won't eat...you feel like you will go thru every ounce of food in the house just to make them take a nibble. I hope that your regular vet will help. And I also know that horrible feeling waking up out of a deep sleep and thinking all is right with the world and then suddenly realizing it isn't. Hang in there, Sheila. :hugging:


----------



## yorkieville

Snowbody said:


> Sheila - I'm so sorry to hear that Sydney is not doing well right now. I'm praying that she will rally. You've done such an amazing job with your care of Sydney.:wub::wub: She's been a very lucky girl. No wonder she's showering you with kisses! It's so hard when they won't eat...you feel like you will go thru every ounce of food in the house just to make them take a nibble. I hope that your regular vet will help. And I also know that horrible feeling waking up out of a deep sleep and thinking all is right with the world and then suddenly realizing it isn't. Hang in there, Sheila. :hugging:


Thank you, Susan.

Today, Sydney is extremely quiet. No kisses. It is as if she doesn't recognize me. So different from last night.
I've cried a million tears.
Prayed so hard.
But a good friend, has said to me, "Sydney is nearly 15, you've been blessed."

Why isn't 15 enough for me????

The silence is deafening in my house today.

Thank you for writing and thank you for praying that she will rally.

One prayer I ask, if I may, please pray that my husband and I are strong enough to do what is right for her.

We love her soooo much and it is literally killing both of us to watch her, because we know she is dying.

I think we're hoping our Vet can pull a rabbit out of a hat.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## Snowbody

yorkieville said:


> Thank you, Susan.
> 
> Today, Sydney is extremely quiet. No kisses. It is as if she doesn't recognize me. So different from last night.
> I've cried a million tears.
> Prayed so hard.
> But a good friend, has said to me, "Sydney is nearly 15, you've been blessed."
> 
> Why isn't 15 enough for me????
> 
> The silence is deafening in my house today.
> 
> Thank you for writing and thank you for praying that she will rally.
> 
> One prayer I ask, if I may, please pray that my husband and I are strong enough to do what is right for her.
> 
> We love her soooo much and it is literally killing both of us to watch her, because we know she is dying.
> 
> I think we're hoping our Vet can pull a rabbit out of a hat.
> 
> Hugs,
> Sheila


Sheila - you'll know. You just will. And the vet will guide you too. You want what's best for Sydney and she has indeed lived a very long life. It's never enough for us but we have to think of them first and foremost. That's what parents and pups do. They give us unconditional love and we give them selflessness. She showed you yesterday with all those kisses how much she loves you. It might even be her way of saying, "It's alright. I can go." It might have been closure for her and you. I've often said if only we could treat our human family like we do our pets at the end. I see humans suffering way too long with no quality of life. We can grant serenity and peace to our pets. I'm praying that the vet might pull a healthier Maltese out of his hat but I'm also praying that if it is Sydney's time to go that you'll have the strength to do it...for her. :grouphug: We all know you've done so much for her and will never forget her. Neither will we. :wub:


----------



## Maglily

Snowbody said:


> Sheila - you'll know. You just will. And the vet guide you too. You want what's best for Sydney and she has indeed lived a very long life. It's never enough for us but we have to think of them first and foremost. That's what parents and pups do. They give us unconditional love and we give them selflessness. She showed you yesterday with all those kisses how much she loves you. It might even be her way of saying, "It's alright. I can go." It might have been closure for her and you. I've often said if only we could treat our human family like we do our pets at the end. I see humans suffering way too long with no quality of life. We can grant serenity and peace to our pets. I'm praying that the vet might pull a healthier Maltese out of his hat but I'm also praying that if it is Sydney's time to go that you'll have the strength to do it...for her. :grouphug: We all know you've done so much for her and will never forget her. Neither will we. :wub:


 
So nicely said Sue when I was at a loss for words but also hoping and praying for a good outcome tomorrow.


----------



## yorkieville

Snowbody said:


> Sheila - you'll know. You just will. And the vet will guide you too. You want what's best for Sydney and she has indeed lived a very long life. It's never enough for us but we have to think of them first and foremost. That's what parents and pups do. They give us unconditional love and we give them selflessness. She showed you yesterday with all those kisses how much she loves you. It might even be her way of saying, "It's alright. I can go." It might have been closure for her and you. I've often said if only we could treat our human family like we do our pets at the end. I see humans suffering way too long with no quality of life. We can grant serenity and peace to our pets. I'm praying that the vet might pull a healthier Maltese out of his hat but I'm also praying that if it is Sydney's time to go that you'll have the strength to do it...for her. :grouphug: We all know you've done so much for her and will never forget her. Neither will we. :wub:


Susan,

How did you get so wise? I think, last night, all of us in the bed, together, happy for just a night, maybe that was our "Good-Bye", sleeping together, one more night, safe, as a family.
I do not want my girl to suffer. She has given me everything in our nearly 15 years together. 

Thank you for praying that our Vet can help her and also praying that I will have the strength to do the right thing and let her go.

She has been so incredibly unique and given me love when I was so very alone.

She gave me reason to get out of bed, when there was none.

Love,
Sheila


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Thank you, Susan.
> 
> Today, Sydney is extremely quiet. No kisses. It is as if she doesn't recognize me. So different from last night.
> I've cried a million tears.
> Prayed so hard.
> But a good friend, has said to me, "Sydney is nearly 15, you've been blessed."
> 
> Why isn't 15 enough for me????
> 
> The silence is deafening in my house today.
> 
> Thank you for writing and thank you for praying that she will rally.
> 
> One prayer I ask, if I may, please pray that my husband and I are strong enough to do what is right for her.
> 
> We love her soooo much and it is literally killing both of us to watch her, because we know she is dying.
> 
> I think we're hoping our Vet can pull a rabbit out of a hat.
> 
> Hugs,
> Sheila


Sheila I am so glad you posted on this thread and just love that you helped me through this with Dex. It means the world to me that you did this and cannot thank you enough. 

I do not think we ever have enough time with them I am so hoping things get better. In everything I read on kidney group when phos is high they do not want to eat  Is she on a phos binder and if so can you up that and syringe with some food into her? I can get a list of foods they recommend in crisis mode and post here if it will help. You can also make a swirly with it and water and syringe too if you think food will make her vomit.

My heart is breaking for you right now


----------



## edelweiss

Oh Sheila, my heart goes out to you. Susan speaks w/wisdom for sure. 
I am grateful/thankful for last night and that little Sydney could enjoy you and you her. It is one of those "furever memories" that God gave you to hold on to. It is in His character to do good.
No, never enough time for the things in life that mean the most to us. I am praying too---believing God will strengthen you for whatever is the best---and I too believe you will be able to come to terms w/what is best for Sydney---you have shown us that already. We are w/you in spirit. Blessings and love to your family.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> Sheila I am so glad you posted on this thread and just love that you helped me through this with Dex. It means the world to me that you did this and cannot thank you enough.
> 
> I do not think we ever have enough time with them I am so hoping things get better. In everything I read on kidney group when phos is high they do not want to eat  Is she on a phos binder and if so can you up that and syringe with some food into her? I can get a list of foods they recommend in crisis mode and post here if it will help. You can also make a swirly with it and water and syringe too if you think food will make her vomit.
> 
> My heart is breaking for you right now


No, we never have enough time with them. No, she is not on a phos. binder. No one has even mentioned a phos. binder to us. Can you recommend one? 
If you can get me that list of foods for crisis mode and post it, I would be so grateful.
If you would get the list of foods for crisis modes, I would be so grateful.
We gave her the 2nd sub-q, even though the Vet last night said she didn't believe it wouldn't help. We thought it was worth at least, trying.

Thank you, Deb, my heart is breaking, too. But, at least, Sydney has had almost 15 years. Little Dex is only 7.


----------



## yorkieville

edelweiss said:


> Oh Sheila, my heart goes out to you. Susan speaks w/wisdom for sure.
> I am grateful/thankful for last night and that little Sydney could enjoy you and you her. It is one of those "furever memories" that God gave you to hold on to. It is in His character to do good.
> No, never enough time for the things in life that mean the most to us. I am praying too---believing God will strengthen you for whatever is the best---and I too believe you will be able to come to terms w/what is best for Sydney---you have shown us that already. We are w/you in spirit. Blessings and love to your family.


Thank you. I am so grateful for last night, too. 

Thank you for praying for us. We need your prayers. 

Our Pastor called this morning, before the 2nd mass, because Rich was not there at the 1st, and Rich told him, and he said he would keep us in his prayers. He is a good friend of ours. We are always at church every morning, and he knew I was home, sick, but he worried when he saw that Rich was not there.

I held Sydney in my arms this afternoon, after the sub-q, and I told her how hard it is to let her go, because she has always been the best dog in the world, and has given me so much love. She kissed me then, comforting me.


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> No, we never have enough time with them. No, she is not on a phos. binder. No one has even mentioned a phos. binder to us. Can you recommend one?
> If you can get me that list of foods for crisis mode and post it, I would be so grateful.
> If you would get the list of foods for crisis modes, I would be so grateful.
> We gave her the 2nd sub-q, even though the Vet last night said she didn't believe it wouldn't help. We thought it was worth at least, trying.
> 
> Thank you, Deb, my heart is breaking, too. But, at least, Sydney has had almost 15 years. Little Dex is only 7.


i pm you the list of food enticements 

15 is a great  

here is the site where i bought the phos binder and Ian can overnight to you as she will need this to get her phos down. www.thrivingpets.com go to the section for kidney and it is the aluminum hydroxide. Dex is 8.5lbs and he gets 1/4 tsp a day but ask ian as your girl is smaller than mine and discuss with vet.

here is the kidney section 

http://www.thrivingpets.com/index.php/chronic-conditions/kidney-renal-disease.html

if her bun is high she will need pepcid a/c twice a day. Dex gets .2 ml twice a day one hour before food. 

How are her stools?

we use the terumo needles 19 and 20 gauge they are much easier than monoject needles and not expensive at all.

calcium low could be from not eating. Dex was high when he went in. 

what fluid are you using lactaid ringer or normosol-R? I would recommend lactaid ringer as it has calcium in it unlike normosol-r and it has a less stinging effect. Dex has to do normosol-r as calcium is on the high side but now finally normal


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> i pm you the list of food enticements
> 
> 15 is a great
> 
> here is the site where i bought the phos binder and Ian can overnight to you as she will need this to get her phos down. www.thrivingpets.com go to the section for kidney and it is the aluminum hydroxide. Dex is 8.5lbs and he gets 1/4 tsp a day but ask ian as your girl is smaller than mine and discuss with vet.
> 
> here is the kidney section
> 
> Kidney / Renal Disease - Thriving Pets
> 
> if her bun is high she will need pepcid a/c twice a day. Dex gets .2 ml twice a day one hour before food.
> 
> How are her stools?
> 
> we use the terumo needles 19 and 20 gauge they are much easier than monoject needles and not expensive at all.
> 
> calcium low could be from not eating. Dex was high when he went in.
> 
> what fluid are you using lactaid ringer or normosol-R? I would recommend lactaid ringer as it has calcium in it unlike normosol-r and it has a less stinging effect. Dex has to do normosol-r as calcium is on the high side but now finally normal


Hi, Deb.

Yes, 15 is great. And I am thankful. And if Steve says tomorrow, there is nothing to be gained by hopitalizing her, then I will still be grateful for the years. 

I got your P.M. and copied all of the foods down. Thank you.

Her stools are soft & mushy.

We used lactaid ringer.

And she got 1/4 of Pepcid before we tried to feed her.

She handled the sub-q so well, but it didn't help her at all.

I will discuss the phos. binder with the Vet in the morning. 

Deb, thanks so much. You're doing so much to help us. 

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Hi, Deb.
> 
> Yes, 15 is great. And I am thankful. And if Steve says tomorrow, there is nothing to be gained by hopitalizing her, then I will still be grateful for the years.
> 
> I got your P.M. and copied all of the foods down. Thank you.
> 
> Her stools are soft & mushy.
> 
> We used lactaid ringer.
> 
> And she got 1/4 of Pepcid before we tried to feed her.
> 
> She handled the sub-q so well, but it didn't help her at all.
> 
> I will discuss the phos. binder with the Vet in the morning.
> 
> Deb, thanks so much. You're doing so much to help us.
> 
> Hugs,
> Sheila


hang in there and praying for the best for you and your baby. 

The dogaware.com site has great info under kidney section with food options too


----------



## HaleysMom

Snowbody said:


> Sheila - you'll know. You just will. And the vet will guide you too. You want what's best for Sydney and she has indeed lived a very long life. It's never enough for us but we have to think of them first and foremost. That's what parents and pups do. They give us unconditional love and we give them selflessness. She showed you yesterday with all those kisses how much she loves you. It might even be her way of saying, "It's alright. I can go." It might have been closure for her and you. I've often said if only we could treat our human family like we do our pets at the end. I see humans suffering way too long with no quality of life. We can grant serenity and peace to our pets. I'm praying that the vet might pull a healthier Maltese out of his hat but I'm also praying that if it is Sydney's time to go that you'll have the strength to do it...for her. :grouphug: We all know you've done so much for her and will never forget her. Neither will we. :wub:


I'm am sitting here with Haley on my lap crying. She looks up at me and gives me kisses as saying " are you okay mommy?" I look down at her and know reality will hit us someday also.
Oh Shelia, my heart is breaking for you. I am sending you tons of positive thoughts and prayers your way.
(((((Big Huge Hugs)))))


----------



## edelweiss

It is 9:00 PM in Athens but I can't get you off my heart today. Just praying for wisdom and for mercy for you and little Sydney. Please let us know how you are when you know something. We are on watch!
hugs.


----------



## yorkieville

Deb & Everyone,

I wanted to come in and tell all of you, that my precious Sydney Crossed the Rainbow Bridge at 10:39 this morning.

I spoke with Steve early this morning, and he discussed her levels and I asked him if he thought it was tie to let her go, and he said, "Yes, it is time for her to go to Doggie Heaven".

He offered to come to the house, but I didn't want Kia around while Sydney died, so he said come in anytime.

I held Sydney all night, in my arms, and she gave me her final kisses.

On the way to the Vet, I told her, "If you're not ready, then show Steve!"

He examined her and we discussed her levels and he said he couldn't even guarantee us a few days if we hospitalized her.

And he said we were right to bring her home on Saturday, and have our final days with her.

He said her age was against her. He said, sadly, he is seeing very young dogs in CRF.

So, I know we were very blessed to have our darling girl for nearly 15 years.

She died very peacefully in my arms. 

After, they told us to stay as long as we wanted, and we took turns holding her for a long time. She looked at peace, free of this horrible disease.

My heart is broken. My husband and I have done nothing but cry.

If Steve had thought there was any chance for her, he'd have given it to her. He's been her Vet all of her life. 

Deb, everyone, thank you so much for all of the love and support you have given us.

Deb, thank you for letting us share Dex's thread.

Dex, buddy, please stay healthy, because I couldn't bear to lose you, too.

Right now, we have to try to find some way to go on without her.

She is everywhere in our house.

We stopped at our church after, and lit a candle for her at the Altar of St. Francis and then our Pastor came and celebrated mass with us at the main Altar, gave us Communion and anointed us.

Again, thank you so much for all of the love & support.

Sydney is at peace now.

Love,
Sheila


----------



## HaleysMom

yorkieville said:


> Deb & Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to come in and tell all of you, that my precious Sydney Crossed the Rainbow Bridge at 10:39 this morning.
> 
> I spoke with Steve early this morning, and he discussed her levels and I asked him if he thought it was tie to let her go, and he said, "Yes, it is time for her to go to Doggie Heaven".
> 
> He offered to come to the house, but I didn't want Kia around while Sydney died, so he said come in anytime.
> 
> I held Sydney all night, in my arms, and she gave me her final kisses.
> 
> On the way to the Vet, I told her, "If you're not ready, then show Steve!"
> 
> He examined her and we discussed her levels and he said he couldn't even guarantee us a few days if we hospitalized her.
> 
> And he said we were right to bring her home on Saturday, and have our final days with her.
> 
> He said her age was against her. He said, sadly, he is seeing very young dogs in CRF.
> 
> So, I know we were very blessed to have our darling girl for nearly 15 years.
> 
> She died very peacefully in my arms.
> 
> After, they told us to stay as long as we wanted, and we took turns holding her for a long time. She looked at peace, free of this horrible disease.
> 
> My heart is broken. My husband and I have done nothing but cry.
> 
> If Steve had thought there was any chance for her, he'd have given it to her. He's been her Vet all of her life.
> 
> Deb, everyone, thank you so much for all of the love and support you have given us.
> 
> Deb, thank you for letting us share Dex's thread.
> 
> Dex, buddy, please stay healthy, because I couldn't bear to lose you, too.
> 
> Right now, we have to try to find some way to go on without her.
> 
> She is everywhere in our house.
> 
> We stopped at our church after, and lit a candle for her at the Altar of St. Francis and then our Pastor came and celebrated mass with us at the main Altar, gave us Communion and anointed us.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for all of the love & support.
> 
> Sydney is at peace now.
> 
> Love,
> Sheila


Oh Sheila, I have been thinking of you both all day. I am so sorry, I know you are hurting and devastated. I keep thinking of your post where she gave you kissses, it was her way of telling you she loved you and she was ready to go to rainbow bridge. 
Please keep in mind you will see her beautiful loving face and kisses again((((Big Huge Hugs))))

Celena


----------



## yorkieville

HaleysMom said:


> Oh Sheila, I have been thinking of you both all day. I am so sorry, I know you are hurting and devastated. I keep thinking of your post where she gave you kissses, it was her way of telling you she loved you and she was ready to go to rainbow bridge.
> Please keep in mind you will see her beautiful loving face and kisses again((((Big Huge Hugs))))
> 
> Celena


Celena,

Thank you so very much. I think you're right, she was comforting me, telling me she was ready.

I know we did what was best for her-it's just now, somehow we have to go on with our lives without her. 

That's going to be so very hard. She filled our lives.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## HaleysMom

yorkieville said:


> Celena,
> 
> Thank you so very much. I think you're right, she was comforting me, telling me she was ready.
> 
> I know we did what was best for her-it's just now, somehow we have to go on with our lives without her.
> 
> That's going to be so very hard. She filled our lives.
> 
> Hugs,
> Sheila


 
I understand the feeling. We lost our first fur baby cat, Tipper 2 years ago of cancer. The first few weeks were awful, all I did was cry. I could hardly function, my family was great but was worried. Tipper acted more like a dog than a cat. Wanted to be with me constantly, always by my side.
Still to this day I have my moments where I will cry and miss him so much.
People say it will get easier, it does in a way but they will always be with you in spirit and heart.
Please know you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers at this very difficult heart wrenching time.

((((Big Huge Hugs))))


----------



## edelweiss

She is everywhere in our house.

We stopped at our church after, and lit a candle for her at the Altar of St. Francis and then our Pastor came and celebrated mass with us at the main Altar, gave us Communion and anointed us.

Again, thank you so much for all of the love & support.

Sydney is at peace now.

Love,
Sheila[/QUOTE]

There are no words to take away the sting of your pain. We send love, and appreciation that you have such an understanding pastor.
Sydney's presence will, indeed, remain w/you everywhere in your home and in your heart---such a little baby took up such a huge space!
God grant you peace as you grieve.:wub:


----------



## yorkieville

HaleysMom said:


> I understand the feeling. We lost our first fur baby cat, Tipper 2 years ago of cancer. The first few weeks were awful, all I did was cry. I could hardly function, my family was great but was worried. Tipper acted more like a dog than a cat. Wanted to be with me constantly, always by my side.
> Still to this day I have my moments where I will cry and miss him so much.
> People say it will get easier, it does in a way but they will always be with you in spirit and heart.
> Please know you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers at this very difficult heart wrenching time.
> 
> ((((Big Huge Hugs))))


Thank you. I am so sorry for your lose of Tipper. 

I don't think it's going to get any easier for us with Sydney-she filled the emty nest when our son left home. And we took her everywhere.

But I know, in time, this awful pain will ease.

My husband said today, he doesn't know how we are going to enjoy camping without her. We bought our travel trailer, because of our girls.

Thank you for your so kind words and thoughts & prayers.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

edelweiss said:


> She is everywhere in our house.
> 
> We stopped at our church after, and lit a candle for her at the Altar of St. Francis and then our Pastor came and celebrated mass with us at the main Altar, gave us Communion and anointed us.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for all of the love & support.
> 
> Sydney is at peace now.
> 
> Love,
> Sheila


There are no words to take away the sting of your pain. We send love, and appreciation that you have such an understanding pastor.
Sydney's presence will, indeed, remain w/you everywhere in your home and in your heart---such a little baby took up such a huge space!
God grant you peace as you grieve.:wub:[/QUOTE]

Your kind words truly do help us. Your love, understanding, means more than words can say.

Yes, we are blessed to have a loving Pastor, he is a good friend inside and outside of church.

Isn't it amazing, how these little ones can take up a huge space in our hearts, and fill our lives?

To so many, they are "just a dog", but to us, here, they are our family members.

Sydney had a huge capacity for love. She gave so much more than she received.

Rich and I were sitting on the couch together, just now, and he said, "We'll never get over losing Sydney". 

And he's right.

But, I told him after we grieve, we can enjoy the memories she left us.


----------



## Carole

Tears here falling hard :cryingn my cheeks. 
I am so sorry you lost your sweet baby Sydney.

God bless.


----------



## yorkieville

Carole said:


> Tears here falling hard :cryingn my cheeks.
> I am so sorry you lost your sweet baby Sydney.
> 
> God bless.


 
Thank you so much.

We miss her so much already.

Sheila


----------



## Snowbody

Sheila - I'm so sorry for your loss :crying: but Sydney finally is at peace. This had to be the longest day in the world to you. It sounds like you and Sydney were surrounded by love and understanding by your husband, your pastor and your vet. How lucky you are for that. I know there's nothing that will make this any easier right now but I do hope that your pain will ease in time and you will be comforted by the love, fun and joy that Sydney brought to your lives. 

As hard as it was to let her go...imagine if you never had her in your lives. Now, that's impossible to imagine, I'm sure. She was there to fill the empty nest void (I've done the same with my Tyler except my nest got filled again when my DS finished college early:blink and from just taking that little girl in to have someone to love and shower with affection, I know you got so much more. And look what she got. The most caring parents in the world, whether times were good or bad, if she was healthy or sick. You were always there for her. Living to age 15 is a testament to how good you were to her. You were her world and she was yours. Now you have to go on without her and be so thankful that you had a living angel in your midst. She's just moved on to heaven with other angels.:heart: I'm sending prayers to you and your husband and hoping that your hearts heal and your spirits lift in time. :grouphug: In the meantime, I'm wishing you both peace and serenity. RIP, Sydney.:wub:


----------



## Maglily

I can't help but cry for your loss and can also feel how much joy she brought to you, even in this short time of knowing her. Rest in peace little Sydney.


----------



## yorkieville

Snowbody said:


> Sheila - I'm so sorry for your loss :crying: but Sydney finally is at peace. This had to be the longest day in the world to you. It sounds like you and Sydney were surrounded by love and understanding by your husband, your pastor and your vet. How lucky you are for that. I know there's nothing that will make this any easier right now but I do hope that your pain will ease in time and you will be comforted by the love, fun and joy that Sydney brought to your lives.
> 
> As hard as it was to let her go...imagine if you never had her in your lives. Now, that's impossible to imagine, I'm sure. She was there to fill the empty nest void (I've done the same with my Tyler except my nest got filled again when my DS finished college early:blink and from just taking that little girl in to have someone to love and shower with affection, I know you got so much more. And look what she got. The most caring parents in the world, whether times were good or bad, if she was healthy or sick. You were always there for her. Living to age 15 is a testament to how good you were to her. You were her world and she was yours. Now you have to go on without her and be so thankful that you had a living angel in your midst. She's just moved on to heaven with other angels.:heart: I'm sending prayers to you and your husband and hoping that your hearts heal and your spirits lift in time. :grouphug: In the meantime, I'm wishing you both peace and serenity. RIP, Sydney.:wub:


Susan,

Thank you. Today truly has felt like an eternity.

Yes, we were very blessed to have our wonderful, Vet, go through this with us. And then, to have our Pastor, offer his comfort, in giving us Our Lord.

Oh, imagining never having Sydney in our lives, would be imaging myself back into such depression. She filled such a loneliness in our lives.

We thanked God, today, for giving us the wonderful gift of Sydney of nearly 15 years.

Our comfort comes today, knowing she is out of pain.

Thank you, Susan, for the prayers and the comfort.

I cannot tell you what it means on one of the worst days of our lives.

Love,
Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

Maglily said:


> I can't help but cry for your loss and can also feel how much joy she brought to you, even in this short time of knowing her. Rest in peace little Sydney.


Brenda,

Thank you so much. I wish you could have known our girl. She was Heaven on earth!

She left us with so many wonderful memories, and in time, our pain will ease, and we will find our joy in remembering.

Sheila


----------



## lovesophie

Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry for your loss, Sheila. :crying: You and your husband did the most unselfish thing in letting her go. I hope you find peace and comfort in knowing that Sydney is no longer suffering. (((Hugs to you))) :grouphug:


----------



## yorkieville

lovesophie said:


> Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry for your loss, Sheila. :crying: You and your husband did the most unselfish thing in letting her go. I hope you find peace and comfort in knowing that Sydney is no longer suffering. (((Hugs to you))) :grouphug:


Sarah,

Thank you. We did what we knew Sydney needed. It wasn't easy. But we loved her enough to let her go. She was the most wonderful dog anyone could ever know. And we were the one's blessed to have her.

Her breeder was keeping her, but then, she met us, and chose us to be Sydney's parents.

I think I've cried a million tears. And just when I think I can't cry anymore, here they come again.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## edelweiss

yorkieville said:


> Sarah,
> 
> Thank you. We did what we knew Sydney needed. It wasn't easy. But we loved her enough to let her go. She was the most wonderful dog anyone could ever know. And we were the one's blessed to have her.
> 
> Her breeder was keeping her, but then, she met us, and chose us to be Sydney's parents.
> 
> I think I've cried a million tears. And just when I think I can't cry anymore, here they come again.
> 
> Hugs,
> Sheila


I just want to say from all I have read (that you have written) that I honestly believe Sydney was who she was because of you and your DH. I also think you became what she needed. There was a true reflection of love between you. And that is as it should be! 
Your breeder has a keen eye----it was a perfect fit. :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Sheila - I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby, Sydney. She was a very lucky girl to have parents like you.


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Deb & Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to come in and tell all of you, that my precious Sydney Crossed the Rainbow Bridge at 10:39 this morning.
> 
> I spoke with Steve early this morning, and he discussed her levels and I asked him if he thought it was tie to let her go, and he said, "Yes, it is time for her to go to Doggie Heaven".
> 
> He offered to come to the house, but I didn't want Kia around while Sydney died, so he said come in anytime.
> 
> I held Sydney all night, in my arms, and she gave me her final kisses.
> 
> On the way to the Vet, I told her, "If you're not ready, then show Steve!"
> 
> He examined her and we discussed her levels and he said he couldn't even guarantee us a few days if we hospitalized her.
> 
> And he said we were right to bring her home on Saturday, and have our final days with her.
> 
> He said her age was against her. He said, sadly, he is seeing very young dogs in CRF.
> 
> So, I know we were very blessed to have our darling girl for nearly 15 years.
> 
> She died very peacefully in my arms.
> 
> After, they told us to stay as long as we wanted, and we took turns holding her for a long time. She looked at peace, free of this horrible disease.
> 
> My heart is broken. My husband and I have done nothing but cry.
> 
> If Steve had thought there was any chance for her, he'd have given it to her. He's been her Vet all of her life.
> 
> Deb, everyone, thank you so much for all of the love and support you have given us.
> 
> Deb, thank you for letting us share Dex's thread.
> 
> Dex, buddy, please stay healthy, because I couldn't bear to lose you, too.
> 
> Right now, we have to try to find some way to go on without her.
> 
> She is everywhere in our house.
> 
> We stopped at our church after, and lit a candle for her at the Altar of St. Francis and then our Pastor came and celebrated mass with us at the main Altar, gave us Communion and anointed us.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for all of the love & support.
> 
> Sydney is at peace now.
> 
> Love,
> Sheila


I am so sad  I was so afraid to come on yesterday as was afraid I would see this post  God speed to lil sydney and praying for you and hubby. I am so glad you posted on here and we have become friends in sharing our experiences so we could help someone else with this disease in the future. 

Thank you for being there for us always. 

Sydney is so blessed to have had a mom and dad like you for 15 years and I am sure you have a lot of beautiful memories. I hope I can get my dex a few more years


----------



## Snowbody

Sheila - I just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and your husband today and sending hugs. I know that days can feel empty when you've been a caregiver and suddenly all your duties are gone. It makes you feel like you're forgetting to do something. I hope that for Sydney's sake you will be the same mom and dad she left here -- not mired in sadness. She would want you to be the you she knew. :wub: I hope too that you will stay with the SM family...you've become an important part of it. :grouphug:


----------



## yorkieville

edelweiss said:


> I just want to say from all I have read (that you have written) that I honestly believe Sydney was who she was because of you and your DH. I also think you became what she needed. There was a true reflection of love between you. And that is as it should be!
> Your breeder has a keen eye----it was a perfect fit. :wub:


Thank you, Sandi. Your words mean so much to Rich & I.

We were so blessed when our breeder called us, and said, "I have been thinking, and I don't really need to keep a female from this litter, so if you want Sydney, she is yours. I think you would be the perfect family for her."

We will always be grateful to her, because she did such loving thing for us.

Even when at 6 months. Sydney was deemed to be show quality, she said she didn't regret her decision. 

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

Bailey&Me said:


> Sheila - I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby, Sydney. She was a very lucky girl to have parents like you.


Nida,

Thank you so much for your kind words.

We were the lucky ones!

We miss her so much.

Sheila


----------



## Maglily

sorry mistake in posting


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> I am so sad  I was so afraid to come on yesterday as was afraid I would see this post  God speed to lil sydney and praying for you and hubby. I am so glad you posted on here and we have become friends in sharing our experiences so we could help someone else with this disease in the future.
> 
> Thank you for being there for us always.
> 
> Sydney is so blessed to have had a mom and dad like you for 15 years and I am sure you have a lot of beautiful memories. I hope I can get my dex a few more years


Oh, Deb, I hated to come in and post that we had lost Sydney.

Thank you, Deb, for all of your support and prayers.

I am glad we became friends here, too.

Because maybe we will be able to help others.

Rich and I are praying now, that Dex can live to at least 15, or more.

I'm always going to be here for you, and Dex, Deb.

Dex is young, and he has a wonderful caring Mommy.

So, I believe with the care you are givng him, he has a full life ahead of him.

And that will be our prayer every day.

Dex, little man, you fight real hard!

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

Snowbody said:


> Sheila - I just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and your husband today and sending hugs. I know that days can feel empty when you've been a caregiver and suddenly all your duties are gone. It makes you feel like you're forgetting to do something. I hope that for Sydney's sake you will be the same mom and dad she left here -- not mired in sadness. She would want you to be the you she knew. :wub: I hope too that you will stay with the SM family...you've become an important part of it. :grouphug:


Thank you, that means so much. We want to honor Sydney's memory, and not drown in grief, but remember her, with joy, that she gave us!

Yes, I will definitely remain here as part of the SM family, because this is the most wonderful family!

Thank you for saying I've become an important part of this family, because this family is important to me.

I've met the most wonderful people on earth in this family.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i dont know how i missed this yesterday but i am crying right along with you. u and ur husband were excellent parents , and sydney lived 15 years ! im so sorry for your loss but i know that in time u will realize it is better to let her go than for her to continue suffering , she is now at peace , pain free . my heart and prayers go out to u , i cant even imagine the pain but just know we are all here for you , please continue to post and know that we care .


yorkieville said:


> Deb & Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to come in and tell all of you, that my precious Sydney Crossed the Rainbow Bridge at 10:39 this morning.
> 
> I spoke with Steve early this morning, and he discussed her levels and I asked him if he thought it was tie to let her go, and he said, "Yes, it is time for her to go to Doggie Heaven".
> 
> He offered to come to the house, but I didn't want Kia around while Sydney died, so he said come in anytime.
> 
> I held Sydney all night, in my arms, and she gave me her final kisses.
> 
> On the way to the Vet, I told her, "If you're not ready, then show Steve!"
> 
> He examined her and we discussed her levels and he said he couldn't even guarantee us a few days if we hospitalized her.
> 
> And he said we were right to bring her home on Saturday, and have our final days with her.
> 
> He said her age was against her. He said, sadly, he is seeing very young dogs in CRF.
> 
> So, I know we were very blessed to have our darling girl for nearly 15 years.
> 
> She died very peacefully in my arms.
> 
> After, they told us to stay as long as we wanted, and we took turns holding her for a long time. She looked at peace, free of this horrible disease.
> 
> My heart is broken. My husband and I have done nothing but cry.
> 
> If Steve had thought there was any chance for her, he'd have given it to her. He's been her Vet all of her life.
> 
> Deb, everyone, thank you so much for all of the love and support you have given us.
> 
> Deb, thank you for letting us share Dex's thread.
> 
> Dex, buddy, please stay healthy, because I couldn't bear to lose you, too.
> 
> Right now, we have to try to find some way to go on without her.
> 
> She is everywhere in our house.
> 
> We stopped at our church after, and lit a candle for her at the Altar of St. Francis and then our Pastor came and celebrated mass with us at the main Altar, gave us Communion and anointed us.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for all of the love & support.
> 
> Sydney is at peace now.
> 
> Love,
> Sheila


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Sheila, I am crying while reading your post:crying 2:...I am so sorry for your tremendous loss of your darling Sydney. You are a very special mommy and daddy. Your baby loved you and you took the greatest care of her till the very end. There is no more pain and suffering for her, just peace and happiness in doggie heaven. God bless you. I hope you stick around here. :grouphug:


----------



## yorkieville

uniquelovdolce said:


> i dont know how i missed this yesterday but i am crying right along with you. u and ur husband were excellent parents , and sydney lived 15 years ! im so sorry for your loss but i know that in time u will realize it is better to let her go than for her to continue suffering , she is now at peace , pain free . my heart and prayers go out to u , i cant even imagine the pain but just know we are all here for you , please continue to post and know that we care .


Thank you, Liza. We were so very blessed to have her for so many years. 
I am happy that my darling girl is out of her pain. And I know in time, this horrendous pain Rich & I are feeling, will ease, and we will take comfort in the many happy memories she left us.

Thank you, yes, I will continue to post. I cannot imagine not being part of the SM family.


----------



## yorkieville

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sheila, I am crying while reading your post:crying 2:...I am so sorry for your tremendous loss of your darling Sydney. You are a very special mommy and daddy. Your baby loved you and you took the greatest care of her till the very end. There is no more pain and suffering for her, just peace and happiness in doggie heaven. God bless you. I hope you stick around here. :grouphug:


Thank you, Dianne. Oh, Sydney gave us so much love! And I am glad she is out of her pain. And we will see her again someday.

It's just right now-we are so lost.

Yes, thank you, I do want to remain part of the SM family. This is the best group on the 'Net.

Sheila


----------



## Madison's Mom

I am so very sorry for your loss...my heart is just breaking for you. Sydney was so fortunate to have such attentive, caring parents. If you didn't love her so much, you wouldn't hurt so intensively with her passing. 

Peace and Blessings,
Glenda


----------



## yorkieville

Madison's Mom said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss...my heart is just breaking for you. Sydney was so fortunate to have such attentive, caring parents. If you didn't love her so much, you wouldn't hurt so intensively with her passing.
> 
> Peace and Blessings,
> Glenda


Thank you, so much, Glenda.

Rich & I are just at a loss-going through the motions. It's going to take a long time to get through this overwhelming pain.

We hate being in our home now.

Sheila


----------



## The A Team

I have tears reading about Sydney. I'm so sorry. You gave her a great long life. I'll say a prayer for you and your husband.


----------



## yorkieville

The A Team said:


> I have tears reading about Sydney. I'm so sorry. You gave her a great long life. I'll say a prayer for you and your husband.


Pat, thank you. She was our life. I've been reading all the posts to my husband. H'es grieving as deeply as I am, and he just can't believe all of the love and comfort everyone here in SM has given us.

He was crying, and he said, "These people don't even know us, and they are reaching out, like family". 

I said, "Now, you know, why, I spend so much time here."

Sheila


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Oh, Deb, I hated to come in and post that we had lost Sydney.
> 
> Thank you, Deb, for all of your support and prayers.
> 
> I am glad we became friends here, too.
> 
> Because maybe we will be able to help others.
> 
> Rich and I are praying now, that Dex can live to at least 15, or more.
> 
> I'm always going to be here for you, and Dex, Deb.
> 
> Dex is young, and he has a wonderful caring Mommy.
> 
> So, I believe with the care you are givng him, he has a full life ahead of him.
> 
> And that will be our prayer every day.
> 
> Dex, little man, you fight real hard!
> 
> Hugs,
> Sheila


Thanks Sheila this means alot too us. 

I have that sick feeling in my stomach today as it has been 3 weeks on every 3 day fluids and we go in tomorrow to see how he is doing and if we can take him off fluids. I am so nervous and then the next step is diet balance and nervous about that. I will feel so much better when we are all balanced out and on a good road and every 2 mos vet appts as this is so nerve racking hoping every 2-3 weeks he is still doing good. 

Need some prayers tomorrow will be a good sign for further improvement


----------



## edelweiss

Deb, I will be waiting/watching w/you! Please post ASAP. We have you covered in prayer. We understand your anxiety! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Debbie - sending prayers to you and Dex for tomorrow. Hope that he can get off the fluids, but even if not, that he's still going in the right direction. Things are so much better than they were. :hugging:


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> Thanks Sheila this means alot too us.
> 
> I have that sick feeling in my stomach today as it has been 3 weeks on every 3 day fluids and we go in tomorrow to see how he is doing and if we can take him off fluids. I am so nervous and then the next step is diet balance and nervous about that. I will feel so much better when we are all balanced out and on a good road and every 2 mos vet appts as this is so nerve racking hoping every 2-3 weeks he is still doing good.
> 
> Need some prayers tomorrow will be a good sign for further improvement


Deb,

Rich and I are offering Dex up every morning at mass. And tomorrow morning, I will light a candle at the Altar of St. Francis, next to Sydney's. I don't now if you're Catholic, but if you're not, he is the Patron Saint of the Animals.

Yes, it is nerve-wracking, but Dex's age is in his favor.

So, we'll just keep him and you at the top of our prayer list.

Sheila


----------



## Maglily

Thinking of you and Dex tomorrow.


----------



## dwerten

Thanks everyone. I will definitely post tomorrow when i get home from hospital. 

Paws crossed


----------



## MaryH

Deb, we are sending prayers to all of you for good results for Dex tomorrow.

Sheila, although I've not posted in this thread I have been following it and you and yours have been in my thoughts and prayers, too.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> Thanks everyone. I will definitely post tomorrow when i get home from hospital.
> 
> Paws crossed


Deb,

Rich & I are both serving as the Eucharistic Ministers at morning mass, so we have agreed to offer it up to the Lord, for Dex.

Praying Dex's numbers are good. 

:grouphug: Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

MaryH said:


> Deb, we are sending prayers to all of you for good results for Dex tomorrow.
> 
> Sheila, although I've not posted in this thread I have been following it and you and yours have been in my thoughts and prayers, too.


Mary, thank you so much. We brought Sydney's ashes home this evening.

And it has brought us some peace, to have our girl home with us.

I told my husband, that when I die, I want her ashes placed in my casket.


----------



## HaleysMom

Hi Deb, wanted to let you know I am sending positive thoughts and prayers your way!!! Please give Dex a big hug and kiss from me:heart:


----------



## HaleysMom

Sheila, wanted to let you know you are still in my thoughts and prayers.
((((Big Hugs))))


----------



## yorkieville

HaleysMom said:


> Sheila, wanted to let you know you are still in my thoughts and prayers.
> ((((Big Hugs))))


Celena, thank you so very much.

Rich and I picked up Sydney's ashes yesterday in the late afternoon from our Vet's.

It was hard, on one hand, but on the other, it feels good to have her home.

I put her ashes in my bookcase headboard. It seems appropriate, because she always slept with me.


----------



## yorkieville

Deb,

We are waiting, and praying that Dex's blood work was good today.

Sheila


----------



## edelweiss

Hi Deb, just checking in to see what the word is today? Sending you hugs also.


----------



## Snowbody

Checking in....rayer:


----------



## dwerten

Great news. No more fluids for now. His creatinine stayed the same 2.5 and normal is .3-1.4 so still high so definitely has kidney disease still . Bun went up a little so a little high as normal is 7-25 and he was 27 and could be due to dropping fluids to 150 and every 3 days plus increased protein to 5/8 oz instead of 4/8 (1/2 oz). Phos went up a little to 4.4 which is good as we want it at about 4-4.5 and it was at 3.9 and i had adjusted phos binder down a little. Calcium is normal. His weight is holding at the 8.4-8.6 and he was 9.3 before getting sick. Now I have to balance diet and hope his numbers do not climb on bun. I will miss our wonderful tech Lisa but glad dex does not have to do fluids for now. If he has any gi upset whatsoever though he will be immediately back on fluids at 200ml. He has ibd and pancreas issues so hoping we can keep his gi ok with diet balance. Thanks so much everyone for your continued prayers as this has not been easy for us since 1/3 when he became so ill.


----------



## aksm45

Dearest Debbie,

I have been reading your story I Pray your Dex gets better real soon I just going through My Luna being sick nothing near what you are goin through and you are very strong Godbless you , it awful feeling when they are sick ....... 

Anna


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> Great news. No more fluids for now. His creatinine stayed the same 2.5 and normal is .3-1.4 so still high so definitely has kidney disease still . Bun went up a little so a little high as normal is 7-25 and he was 27 and could be due to dropping fluids to 150 and every 3 days plus increased protein to 5/8 oz instead of 4/8 (1/2 oz). Phos went up a little to 4.4 which is good as we want it at about 4-4.5 and it was at 3.9 and i had adjusted phos binder down a little. Calcium is normal. His weight is holding at the 8.4-8.6 and he was 9.3 before getting sick. Now I have to balance diet and hope his numbers do not climb on bun. I will miss our wonderful tech Lisa but glad dex does not have to do fluids for now. If he has any gi upset whatsoever though he will be immediately back on fluids at 200ml. He has ibd and pancreas issues so hoping we can keep his gi ok with diet balance. Thanks so much everyone for your continued prayers as this has not been easy for us since 1/3 when he became so ill.


Deb,

Great news! I'm sorry Dex's BUN went up a little bit, but I will pray that balancing his diet will bring that number down.

His weight is excellent!

I know how rough it has been on you, Deb, because Dex is so young.

It has been amazing that you were able to bring his numbers down so well.

You are an amazing Mommy though!

Hugs,
Sheila

P.S. Dex, little man, please eat well, we need you to stay healthy for many years to come! Love you!


----------



## dwerten

aksm45 said:


> Dearest Debbie,
> 
> I have been reading your story I Pray your Dex gets better real soon I just going through My Luna being sick nothing near what you are goin through and you are very strong Godbless you , it awful feeling when they are sick .......
> 
> Anna


Thanks so much Anna. It is always so stressful when they do not feel well  I hope your baby is ok now.


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Deb,
> 
> Great news! I'm sorry Dex's BUN went up a little bit, but I will pray that balancing his diet will bring that number down.
> 
> His weight is excellent!
> 
> I know how rough it has been on you, Deb, because Dex is so young.
> 
> It has been amazing that you were able to bring his numbers down so well.
> 
> You are an amazing Mommy though!
> 
> Hugs,
> Sheila
> 
> P.S. Dex, little man, please eat well, we need you to stay healthy for many years to come! Love you!


Thanks so much and could not have done it without the support of my friends. I am so happy I have dog friends who care as much about their babies as I do as not everyone understands when we go through these things unless they have a beloved pet. I am still nervous about diet balancing but we are almost at the end of the tunnel and I can finally see the light.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> Thanks so much and could not have done it without the support of my friends. I am so happy I have dog friends who care as much about their babies as I do as not everyone understands when we go through these things unless they have a beloved pet. I am still nervous about diet balancing but we are almost at the end of the tunnel and I can finally see the light.


You are right, not everyone understands. Only "dog people" really get it. 

Don't be nervous, you are on the right track. 

Yes, there is light at the end of the tunnel, and it's not a train! 

:grouphug: Sheila


----------



## KAG

Yeah baby!!! So happy to read things are better for you Deb, and beautiful Dex. Our prayers are working, for sure.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## michellerobison

Checking in on Dex,I'm thrilled that he's still doing well. It's such an uphill battle and not everyone wins. You're supper doggie mommy!


----------



## dwerten

wanted to give an update. Dex is still going strong with no fluids. We have our follow up on Saturday for blood work to see how he is doing without fluids then will balance his diet. Starting to get nervous again for Saturday.


----------



## Maglily

Glad everything is going well and praying for good results on Saturday.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

glad dex seems to be doing better ! praying for good results from vet !


dwerten said:


> wanted to give an update. Dex is still going strong with no fluids. We have our follow up on Saturday for blood work to see how he is doing without fluids then will balance his diet. Starting to get nervous again for Saturday.


----------



## dwerten

uniquelovdolce said:


> glad dex seems to be doing better ! praying for good results from vet !


thanks - thought i would answer about my dad here. He broke his neck mountain biking - c1 and c2 fractured and he is in a halo

Uncle had the whipple procedure after they removed a tumor on pancreas. A week later they did barium swallow test and he drank one glass and nurse left room and he drank second glass aspirated and died. They could not revive him  This happened Friday a week after surgery 

This has been a very bad year for us just one thing after another


----------



## harrysmom

dwerten said:


> thanks - thought i would answer about my dad here. He broke his neck mountain biking - c1 and c2 fractured and he is in a halo
> 
> Uncle had the whipple procedure after they removed a tumor on pancreas. A week later they did barium swallow test and he drank one glass and nurse left room and he drank second glass aspirated and died. They could not revive him  This happened Friday a week after surgery
> 
> This has been a very bad year for us just one thing after another



Glad to hear that Dex is doing better. So sorry to hear about your dad and your uncle :grouphug::grouphug:.


----------



## princessre

dwerten said:


> thanks - thought i would answer about my dad here. He broke his neck mountain biking - c1 and c2 fractured and he is in a halo
> 
> Uncle had the whipple procedure after they removed a tumor on pancreas. A week later they did barium swallow test and he drank one glass and nurse left room and he drank second glass aspirated and died. They could not revive him  This happened Friday a week after surgery
> 
> This has been a very bad year for us just one thing after another


I am so sorry, Deb. About everything bad this year. I'm glad that Dex is doing better, but so so sorry about your uncle. I hope your dad heals soon too. Big hugs, my friend.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> thanks - thought i would answer about my dad here. He broke his neck mountain biking - c1 and c2 fractured and he is in a halo
> 
> Uncle had the whipple procedure after they removed a tumor on pancreas. A week later they did barium swallow test and he drank one glass and nurse left room and he drank second glass aspirated and died. They could not revive him  This happened Friday a week after surgery
> 
> This has been a very bad year for us just one thing after another


Oh, Deb.

This has been a horrendous year for you. 

I am so very sorry.

Love & Prayers,
Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> wanted to give an update. Dex is still going strong with no fluids. We have our follow up on Saturday for blood work to see how he is doing without fluids then will balance his diet. Starting to get nervous again for Saturday.


Deb,

You know how hard I am praying for little Dex.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## sophiesmom

My prayers for little Dex, hope all is well.....


----------



## sophiesmom

Wow Deb, I didn't read all the posts, glad Dex is doing better, your year is like mine. Not a good one this is for sure....


----------



## allheart

yorkieville said:


> Deb,
> 
> You know how hard I am praying for little Dex.
> 
> Hugs,
> Sheila


 
Deb, love you dearly and you are so deeply in my prayers.

Sheila, love you immensley. Hugs and love to both of you.


----------



## yorkieville

allheart said:


> Deb, love you dearly and you are so deeply in my prayers.
> 
> Sheila, love you immensley. Hugs and love to both of you.


Christine, love you just as much. :grouphug:

Sheila


----------



## dwerten

thanks everyone it seems like one thing after another this year for us. Getting a little nervous for blood work this weekend although he is acting fine which is good. Then nervous to add supplements as he is doing so good with just turkey and sweet potato but it is not balanced


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Debbie -- I'm so sorry about your Dad and Uncle. Glad to hear that Dex seems to be doing better. I'll be sending lots and lots of prayers your way for good bloodwork on Dex and lots of prayers for your family.


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - I just read this. I'm so sorry about your uncle and your dad. When it rains it pours. I know we go thru these periods where everything seems to go wrong and then thankfully it starts going right again. I hope the right is finally here. I am praying for your dad's complete recovery. Must be so hard for him in a halo considering he's physical enough for mountain biking.

Also sending prayers for Dex. You've been doing an awesome job of taking care of him and I know you're nervous about bloodwork but look how good he is physically next to how he was. You've got lots of support here and we're rooting for our little guy, Dex.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy

Hi Deb, I am just now seeing all this about your Dexter. I rarely get on but anytime I have been worried about my girl this is the first place I come & you have always been so great about helping me and giving me any info you have. I just want to say thank you so much for that! You're definitely a vey valuable member here and I'm so sorry for all you're going through. I have had several scares with Zoe & can only imagine how you've been feeling. Please know that you will be in my prayers daily.


----------



## dwerten

ZoeGirl's Mommy said:


> Hi Deb, I am just now seeing all this about your Dexter. I rarely get on but anytime I have been worried about my girl this is the first place I come & you have always been so great about helping me and giving me any info you have. I just want to say thank you so much for that! You're definitely a vey valuable member here and I'm so sorry for all you're going through. I have had several scares with Zoe & can only imagine how you've been feeling. Please know that you will be in my prayers daily.


thanks so much. So happy the info has helped as it is never fun when they are not well 

I am nervous leave in 40 min to take dex for followup blood work after being off fluids for 3 weeks - I hope it is still good. He is acting well so that is a good sign i hope. 

Then i have to balance diet and scared about that too It was nice having a little learning break lol but back to the books for balancing diet


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> thanks so much. So happy the info has helped as it is never fun when they are not well
> 
> I am nervous leave in 40 min to take dex for followup blood work after being off fluids for 3 weeks - I hope it is still good. He is acting well so that is a good sign i hope.
> 
> Then i have to balance diet and scared about that too It was nice having a little learning break lol but back to the books for balancing diet


Hi, Deb.

Praying Dex's blood-work is still good. Anxious to hear.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## michellerobison

OMG I didn't know about your uncle and your dad. I'm so sorry.
Glad Dex is doing better.
I broke my neck C-2 in 1988 in a car accident adn spent 4½ months in a Halo brace. I feel his pain.
Hopefully it will passs quickly if he can keep occupied. I started making little fairy dolls,it helped me a lot. If he can find a little distraction or hobby ,it really helps.

I remember the day they took it off,my neck muscles we so atrophied and weak,my head dropped liek a stone...thought it would roll of my shoulder onto my lap.
I had to hear a collar for a few weeks but eventually w/ time and therapy,I mended.
It was a scary time worrying if the bone would heal...
Prayers are w/you for your family.

HUGE HUGS!!!!!


----------



## dwerten

michellerobison said:


> OMG I didn't know about your uncle and your dad. I'm so sorry.
> Glad Dex is doing better.
> I broke my neck C-2 in 1988 in a car accident adn spent 4½ months in a Halo brace. I feel his pain.
> Hopefully it will passs quickly if he can keep occupied. I started making little fairy dolls,it helped me a lot. If he can find a little distraction or hobby ,it really helps.
> 
> I remember the day they took it off,my neck muscles we so atrophied and weak,my head dropped liek a stone...thought it would roll of my shoulder onto my lap.
> I had to hear a collar for a few weeks but eventually w/ time and therapy,I mended.
> It was a scary time worrying if the bone would heal...
> Prayers are w/you for your family.
> 
> HUGE HUGS!!!!!


oh wow so sorry you went through that too  I am hoping both bones will fuse for him and no surgery. He is becoming a movie buff lollll on netflix 

here is the update on dex 

bummed out numbers went up  but she said no fluids yet and have to go back in 3 weeks. He went from 2.5 creatinine to 3.4. Bun from 27 to 37 and phos from 4.4 to 6.0 - more tweaking for me and now balancing diet is even scarier  If he was better about fluids she would want him back on it every 2-3 days but ok with not doing until he hits 50-60 on bun. I am upping phos binder to lower phos back down with increase in sweet potato. The only good news is his weight is up from 8.5 to 9.0 with increase of sweet potato by one tablespoon but the bad news is that increase increased his phos numbers. UGHHHHH I hate kidney disease


----------



## michellerobison

A woman ran a stop sign on a busy highway,I never saw it coming. Woke up in hospital in surgery...that was fun...
Oh well crap happens. I healed and moved on,it's all you can do...

I was so scared since I was only in remission for 18 months for bone cancer . At first the bone wasn't fusing,then after a couple months,very tiny increments of bone filing in.
Tough part was sleeping and bathing,but I had DH to help me.

Keep us posted and let us know how Dex and your dad is doing. Keeping them both in my prayers..

I LOVE your Easter siggy,now those are my kind of little luv bunnies!


----------



## moshi melo

Sorry to hear what you are going through. Sending thoughts and prayers to you, your dad and Dex. Hugs


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - I'm sorry that Dex's numbers didn't continue their decrease, but it does sound like it isn't alarming and Dex does seem to be feeling so much better.:thumbsup: Sending prayers that he'll do fine and that some diet tweaking might help. I still can't believe how much you've learned since the first of the year.


----------



## socalyte

I just got on the forum and read this post. Rats! Well, the increases aren't horrible, just frustrating, I'm sure. Hang in there and we will just keep sending out good thoughts and prayers that he improves back to where he was again. 

Give Dex a pat on the head for me and puppy kisses from Cozette.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> oh wow so sorry you went through that too  I am hoping both bones will fuse for him and no surgery. He is becoming a movie buff lollll on netflix
> 
> here is the update on dex
> 
> bummed out numbers went up  but she said no fluids yet and have to go back in 3 weeks. He went from 2.5 creatinine to 3.4. Bun from 27 to 37 and phos from 4.4 to 6.0 - more tweaking for me and now balancing diet is even scarier  If he was better about fluids she would want him back on it every 2-3 days but ok with not doing until he hits 50-60 on bun. I am upping phos binder to lower phos back down with increase in sweet potato. The only good news is his weight is up from 8.5 to 9.0 with increase of sweet potato by one tablespoon but the bad news is that increase increased his phos numbers. UGHHHHH I hate kidney disease


Deb,

I am heartsick, reading that Dex's numbers went up. But, good news that he gained weight.

I hate kidney disease, too!

Hugs & Prayers,
Sheila


----------



## dwerten

Here is the latest update on dex blood work - he is still hanging in there strong

Numbers up a tiny bit. Bun went from 37 to 39, creatinine from 3.4 to 3.5 and phos down from 6.0 to 5.4 so no fluids now to balance the diet to not have bone issues and hope all stays the same.


----------



## Maglily

:aktion033:That's wonderful news, so happy for you all!!!


----------



## yorkieville

Hi, Deb.

I'm glad to see that Dex's phos. went down. I always have Dex in my prayers.

How often is he tested?

Hugs for you, kisses for Dex.

Sheila


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - I was so afraid to look at the thread when I saw it but GOOD NEWS!!!:smheat: I'm so happy that Dex is still pretty well holding his own (though really you're the one holding him in there) and send lots of prayers for the future. You go, Dex. :chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss

Sending big kisses from Turkey to Dex & Deb! So happy w/the great news!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

great news , praying he continues to do good


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Hi, Deb.
> 
> I'm glad to see that Dex's phos. went down. I always have Dex in my prayers.
> 
> How often is he tested?
> 
> Hugs for you, kisses for Dex.
> 
> Sheila


he has been tested every 3 weeks while tweaking things. Once diet is balanced she said we can go to every 2-3 mos but if he has any vomitting episodes he has to get 200ml of subqs immediately as she thinks the upset GI is what spun him out of control last time and that he had this underlying kidney issue for a while


----------



## dwerten

Thanks so much everyone this has been a rough week with dex, lucy dental, and dd leg hurt but two down one to go and hopefully dd leg will get better. She is walking a little better one it after a week of rest thank goodness but we have a ways to go


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> he has been tested every 3 weeks while tweaking things. Once diet is balanced she said we can go to every 2-3 mos but if he has any vomitting episodes he has to get 200ml of subqs immediately as she thinks the upset GI is what spun him out of control last time and that he had this underlying kidney issue for a while


 
Thanks, Deb. I thought I had figured out that he has been getting tested that often.

I want to give my Vet some kid of idea on how often I want Kia tested.

She goes in for a re-test in 2 weeks.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Just popping in to check on your babies and to let you know prayers are continuing!


----------



## dwerten

Just wanted to post an update that Dex is still doing well. He has blood work on Monday and we were able to stretch it out 7 weeks. 

Still no subq's 

Taking one day at a time but so blessed to have him each day after reading about Nikki my heart is so broken Things can happen so fast with these little ones


----------



## yorkieville

Deb,

I'm ecstatic that Dex continues to do well! I believe he will continue to do so, and pray for him, all of the time.

Sheila


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Deb,
> 
> I'm ecstatic that Dex continues to do well! I believe he will continue to do so, and pray for him, all of the time.
> 
> Sheila


Thanks Sheila  I did forget to mention his albumin is down a little so we are watching that and doing UPC ratio to see if in urine or in gut the loss of protein so that will also be done along with blood work this monday.


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> Thanks Sheila  I did forget to mention his albumin is down a little so we are watching that and doing UPC ratio to see if in urine or in gut the loss of protein so that will also be done along with blood work this monday.


Deb, I'll be praying his results are good on Monday, and that his albumin returns to normal.

Sheila


----------



## dwerten

yorkieville said:


> Deb, I'll be praying his results are good on Monday, and that his albumin returns to normal.
> 
> Sheila


thanks it is just slightly low at 2.4 but is cause for concern but I am trying not to panic and just stick to what is working for now with him. He is still not on a balanced diet but he is doing so well do not want to throw a wrench in it as extremely busy at work and cannot take time off if he goes out of whack  Dh is still out of work for 6 mos now so we need my income.


----------



## edelweiss

Great news on little Dex, Deb! So, so happy to hear it---was wondering this wk. about him, but always hesitant to write something asking about someone in case they went missing!
I will pray about Mon. tests too and please let us know.
Yes, things can happen quickly in the lives of a malt---we need to enjoy every single day we can to the fullest!


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> thanks it is just slightly low at 2.4 but is cause for concern but I am trying not to panic and just stick to what is working for now with him. He is still not on a balanced diet but he is doing so well do not want to throw a wrench in it as extremely busy at work and cannot take time off if he goes out of whack  Dh is still out of work for 6 mos now so we need my income.


Believe me, I understand trying not to panic. I will pray that your DH finds work, FAST.


----------



## dwerten

edelweiss said:


> Great news on little Dex, Deb! So, so happy to hear it---was wondering this wk. about him, but always hesitant to write something asking about someone in case they went missing!
> I will pray about Mon. tests too and please let us know.
> Yes, things can happen quickly in the lives of a malt---we need to enjoy every single day we can to the fullest!


Thanks so much. It was nice having a little break of no worry with him as that first few months was a nightmare and was so exhausted. I am just so happy he is stabilized for now. His bun has been holding at 35 and creatinine at 3.5 and phos 4.8 so the only concern is albumin right now and either due to ibd, kidney disease or low protein diet.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Deb -- so glad to hear that Dex is doing well. You're such a great mom.

BTW -- love your new siggy.


----------



## dwerten

Lacie's Mom said:


> Deb -- so glad to hear that Dex is doing well. You're such a great mom.
> 
> BTW -- love your new siggy.


thanks so much  so happy he is stable.


----------



## michellerobison

I'm so glad to hear he's doing good too!!!! YEAH!!!:cheer:


----------



## KAG

Awesome news, Debbie!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Soooo happy to see that Dex is stable!!! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody

OMG Debbie. I swear, I was just thinking about you and Dex the day before yesterday. I think with the news of Nikki some of the little ones who have been going through health issues popped into my mind. Happy Dex has been holding his own and sending prayers for the tests today. rayer: Our SM mommies work so hard to do anything to help our fluffs. Thanks goodness it often works; so bereft when it doesn't.


----------



## dwerten

Thanks everyone  Dex vet appt went very well. His albumin is now back in normal range at 2.9. His bun is holding at 35 and his creatinine is down from 3.5 to 3.1 which is good. 

Here is my dilemma now that he is stable. His teeth are HORRIBLE. His jaw is gummy feeling and IMS told me that they can get gummy jaw from kidney disease due to hyperparathyroid glands (it is complex so do not remember it all) and it can be from periodontal disease. I really think it is dental disease as does she as it is still too soon for kidney disease to cause it she thinks as he would have to have really high phosphorus for this to happen. She feels it is safe to do dental now and get all the diseased teeth out of his mouth and his upper canines are a concern as well which scares me about fistulas that can happen  She said the dental would have to be fast and dex would have to be on fluids the night before procedure and the day after but she is comfortable with his numbers like this having this done with bc dentist we use as he is really good. 

I am thinking of taking dex to see him for a consult to get his take. My concern is the jaw is really bizarre as my other dogs you touch the teeth and the gums are solid and not moving but his gums move and it is creepy. 

Would you take the risk with your dogs for a dental with kidney issues  ?

The other thing is I have to now balance his diet as she is getting worried about him not being on a balanced diet too. She does not think it is affecting his jaw with lack of calcium supplement at this point either. He is doing so good I just hate to borrow trouble with him


----------



## Maglily

Wonderful news that he's stable!! I'm sorry that you still have the concerns for his dental but I don't have any idea or advice. I'm sure someone will be able to help.


----------



## dwerten

I just wanted to thank everyone here who helped me in the beginning of my journey of dex with kidney failure. We fought long and hard for almost 17 mos and he passed away at home on Tuesday morning as his little heart could not take anymore. 

So sorry I did not keep up on here as was just trying to manage him as best I could and he was such a fighter 

Thanks again for all your love and support you showed here. 

I miss him and want him back so bad

He is my little angel now and will be waiting for me. 

Dexter my first angel and my first puppy love you are at peace now sweet boy and mommy will see you again some day in heaven. You were the best little boy anyone could ever ask for and every day I had you was so special to me and I am missing you terribly but I know you tried so hard to stay here for mommy until I said it was ok to rest the night before even though it was the hardest thing I had to say because I did not want you to ever leave me. 

God Speed my little Dex Man 

1/25/04-5/29/12


----------



## maggieh

Deb - I saw this on Facebook - I am so very sorry for your loss. Remember all of the joy and love little Dex brought into your life! You fought the good fight with him and for him - bless you for that!


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - I'm so sorry for your loss. I remember how hard you fought to try to help Dexter overcome illness and be as healthy as he could. You're an amazing mom and he knows that you adored him. He'll be your little Guardian Angel now and you'll see him again one day. :grouphug:


----------



## lmillette

Deb, I wasn't on SM during Dexter's treatment but I am so sorry for you loss. :crying::crying:You were a wonderful mommy and he will forever be greatful for you. God bless his little soul.


----------



## momw

I am so sorry to hear about your baby Dexter. I read your post about Dexter being a fighter but lost his battle to kidney failure. We lost our baby to kidney failure ,he was also a male Maltese.It was the hardest thing to go through.First watching him fight so hard , then see him losing his battle and in the end losing his life. He tried sooooo hard to live but.... He was part of our family and we are so lost without him. He is buried out back by a huge rock and we keep flowers in a vase on his grave all the time.It makes me so sad to see my mom (who is 83 and lives with me) go out there everyday to talk to him(that was her baby)..... Anyway we were giving him treats now and then called "Waggin Train--chicken jerky dog treats" They are put out by "nestle purina" but MADE IN CHINA , there are a few other types of treats also. To make a long story a little shorter , these treats are killing thousands of dogs , something in them causes kidney failure. My vet thinks that was the cause of his kidney failure that took his life. If only we knew ....


----------



## mary-anderson

Debbie, So sorry for the loss of your precious Dexter. What a little fighter, now he gets to rest. It will be hard without him but always remember what a special little guy and I'm sure he will still bring a smile to your face. Take care.


----------



## MoonDog

(((Debbie))) I'm so sorry for your loss. Dexter is free now, romping, playing, chasing the wind. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## aksm4

Prayers for little Dex oxoxoxoxxoxoxooxoxxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I'm so sorry for your loss ...little Dex ....(and you ) fought a good fight . I've always said losing a beloved pooch is a pain like no other... but that pain is because they had enriched our lives so much! I think none of us would pass on the pain if it meant a life without them in it.

I pray the sweet memories soon take the place of the hurt you feel now.


----------



## Madison's Mom

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. 

Our animal friends may leave us all too soon, but their footprints will dance gently on our hearts forever.


----------



## zooeysmom

Deb, I'm so sorry for your loss of your precious Dex 

Love and hugs,


----------



## Johita

Deb, I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Dex. He gave it his all and you were there right by his whole side to take care of him. Thinking of you and praying that you find comfort in the wonderful memories you shared with him. Hugs.


----------



## ann80

Debbie very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Dex. I lost my sweet Chloe at a very young age also kidney failure. Praying the happy memories see you through the times ahead. Run Dex among all the angels now at the bridge.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Oh Deb...I am so sorry to hear this news. You fought hard and was such a fabulous mommy. Dex knew his mommy loved him and forever he will be in your heart. XO Dianne and Rocky


----------



## michellerobison

I'm so sorry about Dex, I know how hard you worked to keep him healthy and what an amazing mommy you are. Dex knew how much you loved him with every thing you did. He's at the bridge now looking down and sending kisses and telling you how much he loves you and he knows all you did for him...
Sending lots of hugs and love to you and your family.:wub::wub::wub::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## dwerten

I am so sorry you went through this too  It is so painful to watch them decline. I have read about those treats causing this My dex sadly was a puppy mill pup so he had so many genetic issues - pancreas, ibd, hyperparathyroidism, heart murmur and kidney failure. It was a tough battle and having the hardest time losing him now 




momw said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your baby Dexter. I read your post about Dexter being a fighter but lost his battle to kidney failure. We lost our baby to kidney failure ,he was also a male Maltese.It was the hardest thing to go through.First watching him fight so hard , then see him losing his battle and in the end losing his life. He tried sooooo hard to live but.... He was part of our family and we are so lost without him. He is buried out back by a huge rock and we keep flowers in a vase on his grave all the time.It makes me so sad to see my mom (who is 83 and lives with me) go out there everyday to talk to him(that was her baby)..... Anyway we were giving him treats now and then called "Waggin Train--chicken jerky dog treats" They are put out by "nestle purina" but MADE IN CHINA , there are a few other types of treats also. To make a long story a little shorter , these treats are killing thousands of dogs , something in them causes kidney failure. My vet thinks that was the cause of his kidney failure that took his life. If only we knew ....


----------



## dwerten

Thanks everyone for your kind posts

My dex will be home tomorrow We will be picking up his ashes and paw prints in the clay and I cut a lock of his beautiful hair. I think I will feel more peace knowing he will be home with us now.


----------



## edelweiss

Deb, I saw this on FB but could not post as we are not FB friends---but I have been thinking about you. I remember well your journey (along w/Sheila's about the same time) and prayed for both of you so much. I am so, so sorry to hear about little Dex losing his battle against this dreadful disease. I know how hard you worked to make his life worth while. The pain of losing one's best friends can be devastating. I am reading a book which you might find helpful, if you haven't read it:
author is Doug Koktavy & book is entitled: The Legacy of Beezer and Boomer--Lessons on Living and Dying from My Canine Brothers.
RIP sweet baby Dex! Prayers continue.


----------



## Furbabies mom

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maglily

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Dex. When I first joined SM I watched so many of your slideshows/videos and was just in love with Dex. He was certainly a much loved and adorable little guy.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss, Dex had a wonderful mommy who loved him very much.


----------



## KAG

Oh Debbie,

Please accept my condolences. Your beautiful boy is at the Bridge having fun, pain free. Dex will always be a part of you. 

It must be so hard trying to figure out what to do next. You're not as busy right now. Mourn your baby boy. I promise your tears will stop. Please take care, Deb. Give my love to the D Gang. I miss you.

Kerry
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## Noah

I am so sorry.


----------



## dwerten

Thanks so much I will get this book as anything to help the pain right now 




edelweiss said:


> Deb, I saw this on FB but could not post as we are not FB friends---but I have been thinking about you. I remember well your journey (along w/Sheila's about the same time) and prayed for both of you so much. I am so, so sorry to hear about little Dex losing his battle against this dreadful disease. I know how hard you worked to make his life worth while. The pain of losing one's best friends can be devastating. I am reading a book which you might find helpful, if you haven't read it:
> author is Doug Koktavy & book is entitled: The Legacy of Beezer and Boomer--Lessons on Living and Dying from My Canine Brothers.
> RIP sweet baby Dex! Prayers continue.


----------



## dwerten

KAG said:


> Oh Debbie,
> 
> Please accept my condolences. Your beautiful boy is at the Bridge having fun, pain free. Dex will always be a part of you.
> 
> It must be so hard trying to figure out what to do next. You're not as busy right now. Mourn your baby boy. I promise your tears will stop. Please take care, Deb. Give my love to the D Gang. I miss you.
> 
> Kerry
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxo


thanks so much Kerry and everyone as I just feel numb inside


----------



## chichi

Deb,I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Dex. He knew what a good mommy to him and took such great care of him.:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss

Grief is always difficult Deb but most especially when you have expanded so much energy to keep Dex alive, eating, giving fludis, and realizing subconsciously all the while that you are fighting a battle w/a dragon which you are sure to lose in the end. The numbness is a self-protection mechanism which kicks in when you have time to process. 
I wish I could take your pain & share it so that it might be lighter for you, but it is the other side of the circle of love that we all bear when we face such personal loss. 
May God put rest in your heart and a realization that what you have enjoyed w/Dex's love is so much more than your present loss of a best friend. Big hug.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Debbie, last night while talking on the phone with Kerry, she asked me if I had seen your post about Dex. Somehow I had missed it ... otherwise I would have responded sooner.

My heart goes out to you. You were such a loving and devoted mommy to your precious angel Dex. I read your touching words to Dex ... and your beautiful expression of love for your fluff baby Dex made me cry. It's the most difficult thing in life ... to help a cherished pet let go when their pain and discomfort becomes unbearable. We love them enough to feel the pain of saying good-bye, for now ... and, allowing angels, like Dex, to rest in peace ... and, yes ... I believe in Heaven.

Debbie, I pray as each day goes by ... that you feel more and more comfort and peace ... and, are reminded what a wonderful Mommy you were to Dex. I am sure his spirit is there with you ... and, of course, he will live on in your heart forever ... and, until you once again meet your darling Dex, in Heaven.


----------



## toby

You are in my thoughts and prayers as you are going through this very difficult time with Dex


----------



## MalteseJane

So sorry for your loss :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Debbie -- I just got back from Nationals this afternoon and saw your post. My heart goes out to you. I know what a wonderful Mom you were to Dex and how much you loved him. Sending lots of prayers and hugs.

RIP sweet Dex.


----------



## harrysmom

I just heard the sad news over the weekend. You and your family have my heartfelt sympathy. You were such a great mom to Dex. I know how hard it is to lose a loved one. My thoughts are with you.

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## yorkieville

dwerten said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone here who helped me in the beginning of my journey of dex with kidney failure. We fought long and hard for almost 17 mos and he passed away at home on Tuesday morning as his little heart could not take anymore.
> 
> So sorry I did not keep up on here as was just trying to manage him as best I could and he was such a fighter
> 
> Thanks again for all your love and support you showed here.
> 
> I miss him and want him back so bad
> 
> He is my little angel now and will be waiting for me.
> 
> Dexter my first angel and my first puppy love you are at peace now sweet boy and mommy will see you again some day in heaven. You were the best little boy anyone could ever ask for and every day I had you was so special to me and I am missing you terribly but I know you tried so hard to stay here for mommy until I said it was ok to rest the night before even though it was the hardest thing I had to say because I did not want you to ever leave me.
> 
> God Speed my little Dex Man
> 
> 1/25/04-5/29/12


Debbie,

I am so very sorry to read that Dex lost his battle with CRF. You did everything you could possibly do to safe his life.

I wish that I could tell you that the pain gets easier, but as you know, my Sydney has been going 15 months, and I still miss her more than ever.

She was my "Heart & Soul" and the stress of losing her, caused my MS to progress rapidly. 

But, I know, we will see our babies again.

Sydney & Dex are running free and healthy.

(((Gentle Hugs)))
Sheila


----------



## HaleysMom

Debbie, please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers over your loss of precious Dex. He is at rainbow bridge happy, playing and waiting for the time he will be reunited with his loving Momma. 
(((Big Huge Hugs)))

Celena


----------



## Piccolina

So many SM members are :crying: with you for the loss of Dex.

The pain of losing a fluff is unbearable, you feel like you cannot handle it 
and choking and tearing apart from the loss, but rest assure.... that time will heal your pain.

Crying with you for your loss:smcry:






*


----------



## mfa

Debbie, I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious baby Rex. Sending lots of hugs and prayers. :smcry:


----------



## moshi melo

So sorry for your loss of Dex, Debbie. Sending you thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy

Oh no...I'm just seeing this and I'm so sorry. I can only imagine your heart ache. I dont post on here alot anymore because I have so much going on, but in the past, any time I was concerned or scared I would get on SM and could count on you for help. THANK YOU for that! Please know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

